# Second grow, White Widow X Big Bud Feminized. Hope you enjoy :D!



## Ocho2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well hello everyone. Ocho2 is the name, and I am glad to have you here reading my journal. Of course many of you will not post, but all posts and input are very appreciated as well as given rep ^_^!

My first grow ever was stolen, so I didn't count it as my first grow. My first grow from seed to smoke, I harvested around a month ago, and was just a random bag seed. It was grown under energy saver CFL's, and they were garbage lights. The plant, in my albums, gave me a half ounce. Though it was not much, it was most definitely great smoke.

So now, I have come to this next chapter. Below here is a list of everything I am using, from lights to soil. Everything is the same as my first grow/harvest, also was used in that grow, except the soil (medium) and lighting.

*Also, many thanks to both the Attitude Seed Bank and Female Seeds. Everyone out there that has worries or doubts about the Attitude Seed Bank, you have no reason to . I have seen so many individuals complaining about Attitude stating that they "Received cracked seeds, small seeds, and seeds that will not germinate and were duds." Well I hate to be BLUNT about it, but those people did not do their homework. Attitude is the company that ships and sells for the SEED BREEDERS. If you do not research breeders, and just choose a random one on the site, you'll never know what you will get..or if anything at all. Female seeds is a great breeder, and though my plants as I speak are currently only sprouts, they are VERY green, strong, and healthy babies. Do your research, and do not worry about or talk down on the Attitude Seed Bank.

List of the grow equipment:

*-Grow Room*: Closet grow. Four foot long, two foot wide, and between eight and nine foot tall.
*-Lighting:* 400 Watt HPS.
*-Ballast:* Electronic Ballast. (Allows the output of the bulb to be changed to 100 Watts, 250 Watts, and the maximum 400 Watts)
*-Containers:* Five gallon buckets x3.
*-Medium:* Coco-Tek (Coco Coir), mixed with a VERY (I mean VERY) light soil.
*-Fan:* Honeywell Fan. (Ten bucks at Walmart, this puppy packs power though with it's three speeds)
*-Temperature and Humidity:* Accurite Hydrometer. (Also from Walmart, costing only seven dollars. I cured with it as well, and its 100% accurate.)
*-Nutrients:* For Vegging I have Jack's Classic All Purpose 20-20-20 water soluble plant food. For flowering I have Jack's Classic Blossom Booster 10-20-30 water soluble plant food.
*-Seeds:* Feminized White Widow X Big Bud x3. (No not WW and BB plants, the two were bred together ;3)

So now that I have introduced myself, as well as my grow, I hope many of you will do the same . I know I have very little posts, but when my grow was stolen when I originally signed up on here, I kind of went off of the map >.<.

Below I will continue to write VERY in depth details on what has happened, what I do step by step, as well as hopefully learn more from you more experienced growers. Thank you very much for stopping by, and I hope you guys subscribe and enjoy everything !

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Ill tag along. Good luck with it!


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Germination:

I went with a sort of dual method of germination. I tossed all three of the beans onto a paper towel, covered with another paper towel, and then moistened.

My first bean sprouted its tail within eight hours, and was planted a 1/4 of one inch deep in the Coco-Tek. I lowered the light down to ten inches above where the seedlings would sprout, as well as lowered the light output from 400 Watts down to 100 Watts. Many people recommend using a CFL bulb for the babies when they break the soil, but I already installed the light into the ceiling and applied caulking to secure the hooks so no accidents are possible .

The other two seeds were germinating for around 32 hours, and they finally cracked open. Though they cracked open, and I was able to see it's tail inside of the bean, no tail had emerged yet. After reading a lot of information, I decided to plant them without the tail being present, which I have never done before. That is, of course, with the cracked side down.

Twenty four hours after being planted in the Coco-Tek, the first seedling that had a tail was born ^_^. Ironically he sprouted on Easter, and was a great Easter find . And just so you all can see, here is the first sprout I found Easter evening .



Exactly twenty four hours later, as well as exactly twenty four hours from when it was planted, a second seedling was born. It was not as noticeable as the first one above, but looking closely revealed he had made it to the top . Here he is an hour after breaking the soil :3.



The third and final seed, or as I call the Ugly Duckling of the group, is currently emerging the soil. Spotting this guy was VERY difficult, and simply looking like a crumble of soil. Like the first seedling that sprouted on Easter, she still has the seed on her head. I strongly believe that it will shed it within a day, as there is a very noticeable crack almost fully around the seed. Here is a couple pictures of her, look closely !





So there you have it everyone :3. I started writing everything down in a notebook, but now that I finally have sprouts, I want to type it up and share it with everyone. I will continue to constantly update this, please subscribe and stick around if you are interested !


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Ill tag along. Good luck with it!


Thank you very much supchaka, I appreciate it very much ! +Rep for you, and any input you have (negative and positive) is also very appreciated !


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Soil/Medium and Feeding:



Above is the medium I am using. The brick expanded to fill 3 five gallon buckets, and I mixed a VERY VERY light soil in with it. As many of you know, and may not know, Coco has no nutrients whatsoever. That being said, there may be very very slight presence of nutrients in my medium due to the soil mixed in. To me though, that is no guarantee nor enough to rely the lives of these girls on.

So I have read many mixed opinions on feeding in Coco, as well as the life of new sprouts in Coco. Technically I am not growing in 100% Coco, but it is most definitely no less than 95% Coco. Many say that seedlings/young plants have enough energy and life to make it the first 1 to 2 weeks in the medium. Even though that is in fact true, it is *NOT *so much true with planting in Coco. I read a very good thread, in which I will post its link on here shortly, that explained the individuals problems as well as pictures of his 3 to 7 day old plants. The plants were yellow, and had many deficiencies. Reason being, they had no food in their medium, and was simply feeding them with normal water. The water where I live is hard water, and in my opinion tastes so horrible. In fact, after drinking it, it kind of sends you to the toilet >.<. With what I have read, if the water is not good to drink, don't feed it to your babies/plants. As I did for my last grow, I simply went to the store and bought individual gallons of water. I then marked them accordingly to what they are (Normal, Vegging, and Flowering). Below is a picture of my nutrients, which I used in my past grow, as well as specifications for its feeding.



*Vegging:* Jack's Classic All Purpose 20-20-20
*Flowering:* Jack's Classic Blossom Booster 10-30-20

The plants I currently have, when planted and first broke the soil, received squirts of normal water around them. Now that these girls are from a day to almost three days old, one still not completely sprouted as shown in my previous pictures, I gave them a *VERY* diluted nutrient feeding.

These nutrients state for indoors it is 1/2 of a TEASPOON per gallon of water every other week, or 1/4 TEASPOON per gallon of water every time you water your plants. I made the 1/4 strength in the gallon of water. I use a spray bottle for watering, and do not mist the plants due to risk of burning them. The spray bottle, today, was half full of normal water and I added the 1/4 strength to fill the other half of the bottle up. This solution is not the strength I will start at for vegging, and is pretty dilluted for these brand new babies of mine. Once they are between one and two weeks old, I will use the 1/4 strength and not dilute the solution whatsoever.

After seeing the shape of plants in threads of people growing in Coco, and not feeding nutrients from seedling and when they break the soil, it is quite heart breaking. If anything happened to these girls, I would be devastated </3. As I said before, this is my first grow with an actual light, and an actual strain .

Thank you again everyone for reading as well as tagging along. This is just the beginning of the thread, as well as the lives of these little girls. It's going to be very exciting to experience a completely different grow than before, and I am happy to have you all here ! Updates will happen daily, as I am obsessed with every move they make and taking insane amounts of pictures. Thanks again (,,)^_^(,,)!

-Ocho2


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm along for the ride. Looking great so far. I didnt count my first attempt either because I had no idea what I was doing and didnt do any where near enough research. So now I am in the middle of my second week of flower in my 2nd First Grow. Also just Germed some Blue Cheese #2 night before last. Keep up the good work.

Cheers


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 11, 2012)

This should be interesting. I am switching to coco base " supersoil"in the near future. I have perpetual grow going and use a 400w hps. I watch...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lighting:

My mistake, as this should have been towards the beginning of all the posts, but I will toss it in here anyways.

My light is a 400 Watt HPS Bulb, with an electronic ballast as well. The electronic ballast allows me to lower and raise the output of the light. The options are 100 Watts, 250 Watts, and the maximum 400 Watts. Also, there is a sheet of glass on the light, which is very helpful. The glass allows you to get the light closer to your plants, and it prevents a lot of extreme heat. Of course both 250 Watts and 400 Watts is too high for these new babies, and it is currently set to 100 Watts. I have the light currently between eight and nine inches above the seedlings, and there is absolutely no extreme heat on the sprouts. I used the very useful test of putting my hand by the seedlings, with the back of my hand towards the light, and kept it there for a minute. Felt perfect, and as if my hand was typing as I am now . Some people do 30 to 60 seconds, but in my opinion the longer you test the more sure you are. Don't burn yourselves though, safety first! The two pictures below is of my light and ballast ! And the picture of the light being operational displays the flowers I bought for my Mrs., and was giving them light while waiting for germination to finish .







I hope you all enjoy what you have seen so far. I am not a professional grower, but I know I and all of you most certainly have the potential to be ! If anyone has any questions, please do ask, and I will help as much as I possibly can. Along with that, if you have any advice or recommendations for me, please do post. Rep is given out to everyone that follows, has input, advice, or just sticks around . Thanks you all so much for following along, as well as simply stopping in and taking a peak and the thread. It is all greatly appreciated ! Thanks again !

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> I'm along for the ride. Looking great so far. I didnt count my first attempt either because I had no idea what I was doing and didnt do any where near enough research. So now I am in the middle of my second week of flower in my 2nd First Grow. Also just Germed some Blue Cheese #2 night before last. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome aboard jsamuel, and it is a pleasure to have you here. My old neighbor, who lived above me and moved out last September, was one of the only people that new about my grow. My Mrs. when we began didn't smoke, and was raised on a bad concept of marijuana. I left the back window unlocked when I smoked one evening, and went upstate for two nights to visit family. Came back, there was just a bunch of CFL's hanging and no plants.

Ironically, I saw him face to face, and lectured him like a child. He then proceeded to pay me $500.00 for the wrongdoing, but I still have to contact with him. And the even more ironic thing about it, not knowing anything about growing/drying/curing he took my plants, chopped them up, and just baked ALL OF IT in the oven. Ruined everything, and still lost $500.00 xD.

Remember everyone that is reading and is newer, silent power is the #1 thing to remember. I learned the hard way, but learning lessons is harsh but very helpful in the end.

+Rep to you jsamuel, welcome again !


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> This should be interesting. I am switching to coco base " supersoil"in the near future. I have perpetual grow going and use a 400w hps. I watch...rw


Welcome roof ! Yeah this is my first grow in coco, and a good light, but I love it so far ..and yet it has only just begun xD. I hope the thread is helpful, and any insight you have of any degree is very useful and helpful . I have an order coming from Attitude again, just to be stocked up. I ordered Bubblegummer Feminized x 4, and Pure AK Feminized x4 both from Female Seeds. The freebie that tagged along with it was feminized and named Critical Mass 33. Also, Attitude had an Easter Promo, and it was through EVA Seeds. So along with all of the above, these freebies from EVA are coming as well.

1x Feminized TNT Kush, 1x Feminized Blue Lemon Thai, 1x Monster, and 1x Feminized Jamaican Dream. And yet the freebie that came with these WWxBB was x1 Feminized Green Bud, but I figured just do an all WWxBB grow, and I'll do multiple strains next one .

Bah, my apologies. I do have a tendency to ramble, but rambling is good to me though XD. Welcome aboard again, and +Rep to you. Thanks again :3!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 11, 2012)

I ordered from sea of seeds; 5 Maui Wowie fem..It their birthday so they giving like 20 free seeds.I got these because some kid I know, want some grow off, between his brother and me. He bought the seeds, I want to see if it's like 1980 Maui wowie I smoked, I'm old. Be good to talk to you, I am doing my 4th grow. It's in my signature, check it out....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Current Setup and Update

So, though I have been typing these posts all in one day, this has all occurred over the past few days. I appreciate everyone following along, as well as showing interest in the grow. Having others tag along adds to the extreme excitement I already have, and thank you again . My Mrs. enjoys seeing everything, as well as hearing about it, and smoking it..but I have a tendency to talk her head off. So now, I will ramble to all of you, and I warn you..I ramble a lot . I love every aspect of the plants, from the scientific aspect, to every bit of it.

So below here is a picture of the current setup. As I said, the light is between 8 and nine inches above. No extreme heat, back of my hand does not get hot or burn, my temperature is at 73F, and does not exceed 77F, and my humidity is currently at 38% and has no exceeded 43%. This is the setup I have, but was taken before the seedlings sprouted. The lamp is lower, and the numbers below on the hydrometer are not correct in the picture.



My first seedling, that popped on Easter Sunday, is nearing three days old. Below is two pictures of her, one from the side, and one from above. I hate how my camera on my phone can be SO good at times, and then other times it won't focus in on something so simple >.<.





Seedling number two, that broke the soil 24 hours ago, is now one day old. The two picture below are both picture from the side and above. My apologies for the top view pictures, as the camera didn't want to cooperate like it did for the other beautiful photos.





As for my third girl, she is still in the same state with the seed on her head. I'll post the two pictures of her again that I posted earlier in the thread below this, but the only difference is that she has risen up a bit more from what you see here in these photos. I am sure it is nothing to worry about, as I can see she is wanting the break the casing off.

View attachment 2116865

View attachment 2116866

Everyone that is following, the seedling with the shell on it is nothing to worry about is it? I know it would be dumb to touch it or try and take it off. I figure that no matter how long it takes, leaving it be and letting it do what it needs to naturally is best. I mean you can see below where the seed is that the growth looks good, healthy, and has made it this far.

Well everyone, that is it for me tonight. Officially typed/posted for three hours, and I need a break xD. Again, I appreciate everyone taking interest and following along. I know these girls are only seedlings, but of course that doesn't last long xD. Have a wonderful evening/day, and I will be sure to update tomorrow !

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

If the shell is cracked open far enough I'll take my little fiskar trimmers that are spring loaded, then put my finger on the side of the seed that's still closed and use the trimmer to separate the shell on the other side.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> If the shell is cracked open far enough I'll take my little fiskar trimmers that are spring loaded, then put my finger on the side of the seed that's still closed and use the trimmer to separate the shell on the other side.


I was very gentle, and went with your advice. The shell came off of her, and number three is officially born . Thank you very much supchaka, helps a lot.

I now face a new issue, and I hope it does not cost me all three plants. I did not realize, nor research, that you are supposed to soak Coco with water before using it. All I did was take the block it came in, broke in down one hundred percent with my hands, mixed it with the light bit of soil, and planted the seeds in it. Also, all I have really seen is that you are supposed to use Coco nutrients for the Coco medium, when I am using Jacks Classic as I posted previously.

I have yet to find anything on the internet about what happens if you do not soak the Coco. Maybe someone can pop in with hopefully good input XD?

The seedlings are looking really good, and no problems even when looking with my hand scope. This being my first time in Coco, I hope everything is not ruined.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> I was very gentle, and went with your advice. The shell came off of her, and number three is officially born . Thank you very much supchaka, helps a lot.
> 
> I now face a new issue, and I hope it does not cost me all three plants. I did not realize, nor research, that you are supposed to soak Coco with water before using it. All I did was take the block it came in, broke in down one hundred percent with my hands, mixed it with the light bit of soil, and planted the seeds in it. Also, all I have really seen is that you are supposed to use Coco nutrients for the Coco medium, when I am using Jacks Classic as I posted previously.
> 
> ...


Yeah you might have some PH issues. What "I" would do if I were you is prepare the coco correctly then put it into 16 OZ party cups and move the babies to those cups. Then re-do the mix you have in the big pots. Id leave them in the party cups for about 2-3 weeks. Dont worry about hurting the plants, you can move them around now and then, they're more resilient than people think.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 11, 2012)

That could be a problem, you could put it in bigger pot. I don't see your size pot. you could expand it and transplant into a bigger pot. You can use soil base nutes with coco, It consider soiless soil, I am going to mix a "super soil" and only a top dressing about half way thru....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

So, the fact that I broke the brick up completely may have saved me a bit, but not fully.

At the top of the soil, there were a few small chunks of Coco that were not broken up. When water touched them, I watched them inflate, and then when touched they collapse into the medium they are supposed to be. I mean, the coco is broken up like this from the bottom of the buckets to the top (except the couple pieces I mentioned). So hopefully, that won't be a problem as I though it would be.

A lot of people say rinsing is also to get rid of the salts, but from what I have read the General Hydroponics Coco-Tek is very low in salt.

Either I am being overly paranoid, or I still may face an issue. Hopefully someone that has used this medium, or Coco in general, will come shed their light and knowledge on the thread. I don't have a PH meter, and the majority of thread ramble about the PH levels. I understand why, but in all of my time growing from seed to bud and even the grow the what stolen, I have never faced any plant issues. Hopefully this won't be the first one.

Also, I sort of understand flushing Coco, because the nutrients you feed the plants get retained and too high eventually. I have seen so many misconceptions on this that people are going as far as saying flush daily after daily watering. Must be completely bogus, or I am an idiot >.<.

I read a rule of thumb is flushing once a month, according to Ask Ed's Coco Guide, but I really want to be certain with someone that has dealt with this..and can also assess my situations severity .

Onward to a picture . I know it's not much, but my third girl was having trouble shedding that seed on her head. Thank you to supchaka, I gently removed it, and here she is below .



Well thank you all for sticking with me and the grow. Hopefully someone with advice on my Coco situation will stop by soon, but until then, I am going to attempt to not worry about the worst possible thing it could be xD. I'll be back for updates, and for chit chatting whenever anyone is around . Thanks again all ^_~.

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

I use botanicare organic nutes and mine specifically say soil or coco. But not all are created the same.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/blog/2011/10/10/rinse-your-coco-coir-soak-out-the-salt/


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Also worth mentioning that you arent using your tap water is that you will probably need a cal/mag supplement. Thats a big thing for coco users. People who use tap water dont usually have issues.


----------



## AKBud (Apr 11, 2012)

In for the ride; sub'd! 

I'm a week behind ya!


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

AKBud said:


> In for the ride; sub'd!
> 
> I'm a week behind ya!


Welcome AK . +Rep to you, and glad to have you here ^_^


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Also worth mentioning that you arent using your tap water is that you will probably need a cal/mag supplement. Thats a big thing for coco users. People who use tap water dont usually have issues.


The hydro store I purchased the stuff from helped a lot. Turns out since I took five hours to grind the coco up, there is no need to soak it. The General Hydroponics Coco-Tek has almost no salt in it as well, and he mentioned that you don't need to rinse anything from it. Only wet it to expand it, but..I did the expanding the hard way. He said you can do it that way, but it's a "pain in the ass" to do..and that it was for both the Mrs. and myself >.<. Two people, five hours of grinding that damn brick to what it is now XD..it could have been far more easy.

As for nutrients he recommended one that is specifically made for Coco. I forget the name, but the pair for vegging and flowering together is $30.00. Have to go pick that up today. But then my issue is I have no PH meter, and I heard those are quite pricey.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> That could be a problem, you could put it in bigger pot. I don't see your size pot. you could expand it and transplant into a bigger pot. You can use soil base nutes with coco, It consider soiless soil, I am going to mix a "super soil" and only a top dressing about half way thru....rw


The pot I am using for all three plants are five gallon buckets. From what I have learned I simply need hydro nutrients, the coco-tek is perfectly fine as is, may need cal and mag supplement since I am using Crystal Geyser water by the gallon, and a PH meter would always help. Seems as if all I will be able to do today is the vegging and flowering hydro nutrients. Think I will be fine one the other issues for a few days?


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I found this quite interesting. This link takes you to the levels of everything in the water I am using, Crystal Geyser. What is your opinion on it? I would be adding the hydro nutrients to it. http://www.crystalgeyserasw.com/docs/Bottled_Water_Report_Shasta.pdf


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 11, 2012)

I would stick to your plan. Nice save on the coco. I have spring water that ph at 6.8, plus using coco as replacement for base soil, ph isn't that much of a problem, because of added lime. I am harvest a big plant right now, I get high off of smelling it, nice big happy high. The main cola is longer then the entire small purple haze, this one is sister to small one. time for...rw


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

I dont believe in $100 meters. I have the $7 ones from Ebay (ph, ppm), I dont use them anymore but its good to know what your water is at every now and then.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL I should add I was laughing at your posts, you're an OCD motherfucker! I dont mean that in a bad way of course. The excitement dwindles eventually then yer just wanting someone else to water your plants! My wife has watered mine uhh twice for me, and she kicked the whole way!


----------



## auldone (Apr 11, 2012)

What's good Ocho? Here is some info on those WWxBB girls. Be prepared for one hell of a stretch. I grow in the same exact area as you and run a 400w HPS all the way through. I'm currently growing 1 WWxBB and it streched like a big dog! If you don't know, Female Seeds are Nirvana crosses. Some of Nirvanas strains have an unknown parent so you really have a crap shoot on your hands. Its always good to do as much research as you can on a strain. My WWxBB was a freebie from Tude so who really knows if its a WWxBB bean. Mine is growing like a sativa though. Try to start your seeds in a small pot to control height. It will also help you when watering as you can pick up the smaller pots to see if they need watering. A 5 gallon bucket to start from could cause you some issues especially over watering. Its easy to do when you have a baby plant in a big pot... That's my 2 cents. Happy growing! BTW... I have 1 bubblelicious from Nirvana, 1 Plushberry plus 2 clones from her, 1 cross from a buddy, (Ultimate Chem 08 x Super Strawberry diesel) x The Purps, 1 Mad Scientist from Sannie, 1 Kushage from THSeeds and the WWxBB all goin right now, just at different stages.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

auldone said:


> What's good Ocho? Here is some info on those WWxBB girls. Be prepared for one hell of a stretch. I grow in the same exact area as you and run a 400w HPS all the way through. I'm currently growing 1 WWxBB and it streched like a big dog! If you don't know, Female Seeds are Nirvana crosses. Some of Nirvanas strains have an unknown parent so you really have a crap shoot on your hands. Its always good to do as much research as you can on a strain. My WWxBB was a freebie from Tude so who really knows if its a WWxBB bean. Mine is growing like a sativa though. Try to start your seeds in a small pot to control height. It will also help you when watering as you can pick up the smaller pots to see if they need watering. A 5 gallon bucket to start from could cause you some issues especially over watering. Its easy to do when you have a baby plant in a big pot... That's my 2 cents. Happy growing! BTW... I have 1 bubblelicious from Nirvana, 1 Plushberry plus 2 clones from her, 1 cross from a buddy, (Ultimate Chem 08 x Super Strawberry diesel) x The Purps, 1 Mad Scientist from Sannie, 1 Kushage from THSeeds and the WWxBB all goin right now, just at different stages.


Well I appreciate your input very very much. My biggest seedling will be 3 days old today, the other 2, the other not even a day. Though it doesn't seem they did much while I slept for the past few hours, its probably due to the fact that A.) It was only 4 hours ago B.) Still need to go grab the hydro nutrients. I guess the Jacks Classic would help some as I have been feeding the babies a very diluted version of the 1/4 strength, but probably not like that hydro nutes.

I greatly appreciate the advice. +Rep to you, and thank you very much auldone !


----------



## ocar93 (Apr 11, 2012)

MAn this looks! great! best of luck! looking forward to seeing how it goes alogn the way, I'll be here por the ride too!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

It's a case of watching water boil man, it's painfailly slow!


----------



## Arctyler (Apr 11, 2012)

Where did you find these and where can I get some


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone . I hope you are all having a good evening..or day if it isn't dark where you are . A small update here for you guys ^_^.

I went to the hydro store earlier, and made it just in time. Being almost broke, he cut me a seven dollar deal and sold me the nutrients cheaper than what they were for $15.00. This is the same nutrients he uses throughout the entire store, and this solution is good for the entire vegetative stage. Also, it has all the essential macronutrients and micronutrients that are need. What do you guys think ?



He said to not mix this with Jack's classic, and to use this for all of vegging. I am no longer going to use the Jacks Classic, and from here on out these will be my Vegging nutrients. Friday I am going back to pick up Nutrients for flowering, and he recommended the container of Fox Farm's Big Bloom (Same size deal as this), which runs $15.00 as well.

Little girls haven't changed much, except the one I removed the seed casing from is opening up to the light excellently.

Thank you everyone !

-Ocho2


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 11, 2012)

cant wait to see this unfold, should be a good grow ocho im sub'd


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Arctyler said:


> Where did you find these and where can I get some


Arctyler, check out the Attitude Seed Bank .


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> cant wait to see this unfold, should be a good grow ocho im sub'd


Hattowndank, welcome, and it's great to have you here with us all . +Rep for you, and ill be typing a little update/overview of what I learned with the research I have done on Coco-tek for the last 15 hours :3. Thanks again hattown :3


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey ocho, those nute look like they cover entire grow. I used Fox farm grow big and tiger bloom. Big Bloom was add with tiger bloom in flower. So with thoses look like you be covered....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 11, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey ocho, those nute look like they cover entire grow. I used Fox farm grow big and tiger bloom. Big Bloom was add with tiger bloom in flower. So with thoses look like you be covered....rw


Thats absolutely great. You think that it will even be good for flowering? If not, that is fine. Fox farm is not that expensive, and they sell it in three packs as well for only $45.00 (Two blooms and a vegging).

I realized with Jack's Classic that added lime in the soil helps to incorporate the Jack's Classic at it's best, but I never added lime in my grows. The last two grows, one that was stolen, I simply grew in Scott's Topsoil from Walmart ($3.00), and mixed in a Miracle Grow Peat Moss. The ratio was around 60/30, and never added lime. Used Jack's both all purpose and blossom booster at 1/4 strength, maybe a tad more here and there, the entire grow. Never had any issues, but seeing that this medium is around 90% to 95% Coco and the rest soil, it best to go with the Hydro friendly nutrients.

And on the plus side, this solution can be used in both soil and coco coir. So whether I stick to Coco, Soil, or bounce back and fourth between the two, it's good for all of it.

Stay tuned for a small update . Thank you :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Another Update  -

So I know staring at seedlings for updates can be repetitive and lightweight spamming my journal, but that is why they call it a journal . Here is another update for all of you here, as well as all of you reading and possibly subscribing .

General Hydroponics Coco-Tek Brick is my medium, and it in fact does not need rinsed. I had a little panic earlier this morning after reading research I should have read prior to planting, but luckily I was being overly paranoid. The medium is 100% organic, and in fact does not need flushed of salts like a lot of Coco Coir out there. My worry was the fact that I did not add water to the Coco-Tek brick to expand it from a hard brick to the medium for the growing.



^Lulz at the Cat investigating XD. Onward ^_^. Instead, the Mrs. and myself went to town on the brick. Clean hands, a lot of muscle pain, and five hours of breaking and grinding chunks apart down to the medium. Now you can in fact do this, but I do recommend just adding water..it saves A LOT of trouble. So in the end, I was lucky. Coco requires water to expand from that hard rock like brick to its medium, and since I did the hard exhausting method, there is no issue. Coco coir also typically contains a lot salt traces within it, and requires rinsed of it. And lucky for me, General Hydroponics already completed that task for me. Again, super lucky, and no issue there again. Anyone that is new to Coco, and do not know this yet, Coco is a soiless medium, and contains no nutrients. It is not a soil grow, and you cannot treat it as one as I nearly did >.<. Also, if you read that flushing daily or even weekly is required, please look up the Ask Ed's Coco guide. Rule of thumb, flushing one time a month. That is unless or course you see any plant issues or deficiencies. In that case, you may need to check your PH levels, add CAL, MAG, ect., or do a flush due to excessive nutrients.

As you may have seen previously, I was going to use Jack's classic nutrients, all purpose and blossom booster, for the grow as my last grows went perfect with it. Well, thanks to my new friends that pointed a few issues out, and sent me on a path of super 15-hour research, I definitely realized that HYDRO-FRIENDLY NUTRIENTS ARE BEST IN COCO. I purchased the nutrients you see a couple posts above this as well as below here. Cannot beat it for $19.99, as Roofwayne pointed out how they are an excellent choice, as well as the levels of the ingredients it contains. All of the water I had already made up, with the Jack's soultions, I have stored away for in the future. I added 1/4 strength to a gallon of water, filled my spray bottle up, and put it in the grow so the solution is not cold (cold will shock your plants, and can easily kill them), and ready for feeding later on .

View attachment 2118517
View attachment 2118519
View attachment 2118520

A slight issue I encountered/noticed..

The third plant, that I removed the seed head off of today, was most definitely taking too much heat from the light. It is in the grey bucket, and that bucket is around four or five inches taller than the other two. Luckily, it seems no damage was done, but would have if not checked on as constantly as I do. Which is really constant . I rearranged the buckets as well as tilted the fan upwards. The tallest bucket, with the third smallest baby in it, is now further away from the light. Before it was underneath it practically, thus the heat issue. It is already hard enough to arrange thee 5-Gallon bucks underneath this light without the plants tilting towards it some. Since the issue occurred, she is still getting light, just a not as extreme. She is fresh out of the seed shell I removed earlier today, and the other girls are much taller than her. Why risk a plant when rearranging will benefit the other two, as well as help a safe growth of the third. Below is a picture of what I did to the setup, what do you guys think? I believe once she is three inches tall or so, it will be much easier to not fry her. Along with that, she will most likely be behind in growth compared to the other two. Any input, advice, or thoughts ?

View attachment 2118403

Now to the update on the babies ..Due to the fact that all of these plants are WW x BB, I haven't made any nicknames for them. So here is what they shall be called, as it has been what I have used in my head and on pictures to differentiate that plants from one another..

*Number One - Popped on Easter Sunday, oldest of all of the three, as well as the biggest. Had the slight lean towards the light, as you can see in the picture, but after repositioning the buckets it has straightened once again. Interesting how half the seed is still attached . Picture is below, and she is three days old .

View attachment 2118416
View attachment 2118418

*Number Two - Popped the day after Easter, second oldest, and is not far behind number one. Picture is below and she is two days old here 

View attachment 2118441
View attachment 2118446

*The Ugly Duckling - Popped up just barely on Tuesday, and still has the seed on it's head. The smallest and youngest of all of them. Thank you supchaka, as he encouraged me to remove that seed head. The pictures below show from when it popped and up to now. She is 1 day old ^_^.

View attachment 2118490
View attachment 2118482


As for a few other last details:

Temperature and Humidity: Temperature typically at a stable 75F, and has not exceeded 77F. Humidity also is typically at a stable 37%, and does not exceed 40%. I keep proper air flow with the fan, closet door open, as well as the door of the room open. Seedling also will be strong, as the fan gives them a good wiggle ^_^.

Lighting: Still at 100W, so these girls don't fry. Eight inches above them.
I will return whenever any reply is posted, as well as a vital question for anyone here that can answer it. DUN-DUN-DUN. But..it's really important >.<. Thank you everyone, can't wait to hear back !

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Clueless as to why some of my photos are not showing up, but small update and big question xD.

I believe number 1 got too much heat. The lamp was 7 inches above her, and I noticed a VERY slight color difference. A slight lighter green to her first true leaves, and here is the photo below.



Compare that photo to the seedling that is one day behind her, seems more green to me. What do you guys think?



I gave the girls a shot of new nutrients, as shown above, at 1/4 strength. I also raised the light from 7 inches to around 12 inches.

My big issue/question >.<

So, tomorrow I am going upstate to my hometown for the weekend. Visiting family and friends, as I have been at college the past three weeks. I am completely unsure what to do. You can overwater coco of course, but then again overwatering will drown such delicate seedlings. I am leaving tomorrow evening around 6pm, and will be back no later than 4pm Sunday. What do you guys think?

Well I hate to hurry and do such a short update, but its time for class. Hopefully while I'm learning, people can drop in and shed some light on this dark situation XD. I left a comment on the "Coco Growers Unite!" thread, as I did not have enough time to go through 400 pages :/.

Thanks everyone, hope to hear from you all !

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 12, 2012)

The different shades of green are pretty normal, its when it keep lighting to yellow is the worry. Check them before you go and when you get back. In 46 hours they won't dry out enough to hurt...rw


----------



## OgrAdaY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice man. im very new here, just started a grow myself. ill be following this one if i can find out how. haha if u got a second mind checking mine out too? thanks hommie P&P


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 12, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> The different shades of green are pretty normal, its when it keep lighting to yellow is the worry. Check them before you go and when you get back. In 46 hours they won't dry out enough to hurt...rw


They guy at the hydro shop recommends I put 1/4 to 1/2 inch of run off underneath the buckets for the period I am gone, and it will be fine. The coco will gobble it up and carry it up to the little ones. Agree RW?

I'll probably end up raising the light a couple inches as well before I leave. Its at a foot now, but 14 or 15 inches above them is much more safe. In the end, they aren't really going to change that much while I am gone. The first leaves will be a tad bigger, and MAYBE the new set will be nearly out. But it's always better safe than sorry .

I was thinking about setting the timer up and setting it to 18/6, since 24/0 will do a lot more drying than 18/6. What do you all think?

Thanks RW, and anyone else you are more than welcome to pitch in as well. I love hearing different options and opinions ^_^.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 12, 2012)

OgrAdaY said:


> Nice man. im very new here, just started a grow myself. ill be following this one if i can find out how. haha if u got a second mind checking mine out too? thanks hommie P&P


I've never followed along with a PC Box Grow, and it looks quite interesting. You plant to top, LST, and maybe supercrop as well? I'll definitely tag along . Thanks for following and joining this as well, +REP to you . Simply scroll up top, click on thread tools, and then subscribe . Thanks again ^_^


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Another Update  -
> 
> So I know staring at seedlings for updates can be repetitive and lightweight spamming my journal, but that is why they call it a journal . Here is another update for all of you here, as well as all of you reading and possibly subscribing .
> 
> ...


Why in the hell won't all of my photos show up >.<? It did this at 4:00AM, I solved it, then it repeats itself -.-...


----------



## Arctyler (Apr 12, 2012)

subed, cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't think about putting the trays under the pots, that will work great!!! Putting the timer on will save money, plants don't get 24 hours a day except in Alaska. The missing pics happen to me unless I use basic mode. Have a good visit and keep your mouth shut.lol...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 12, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I didn't think about putting the trays under the pots, that will work great!!! Putting the timer on will save money, plants don't get 24 hours a day except in Alaska. The missing pics happen to me unless I use basic mode. Have a good visit and keep your mouth shut.lol...rw


Yeah. The last kid lived upstairs, and climbed in the window. Silence is absolutely a virtue ^_^. But now, no unlocked windows or anything . What would be a good thing to use for trays? Just whatever can go underneath 5-Gallon buckets?

In other news, their second growths a much more present that earlier today. I have them all a shot of non-nutrient water, as I had fed them their new nutrients yesterday morning. I had the the worst earache, and yet it still has not gone away. Probably the worst thing next to headaches XD. I think a slight shot more of nutrients now, normal water when I wake up, nutrient water when I am leaving, and normal water in whatever I figure out to put under the buckets? What do you think?

Also, how far should I have the lights above them for when I am gone?

Tomorrow I shall do a full normal update .

Thanks everyone !

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 13, 2012)

Something bigger around than the bucket, maybe big plate. I water my pots in a cookie sheet. Put it a little higher then usual....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well good afternoon everyone . Woke up last night to discover that in that nine hours I slept, after I gave the babies their first shot of the new nutrients, they changed quite a bit .

So below here is a short update. I have to quickly cat proof the house, along with this room so she doesn't come in and NOMNOM on the girls. She was eating my girlfriends flowers, so every time she came in here I gave her a good spray with the spray bottle I use XD. She has yet to come back in, but better safe than sorry ^_^.

Here is number one. Her next set of leaves are coming in quickly, and her first true leaves grew quite a bit ^_^.



Number two is right behind number one .



Even though number three was behind, she is growing very efficiently with the others .



So my plan is to make some ghetto trays to put the buckets on. Aluminum foil trays would probably work, just raise the sides as if it was a cookie sheet. I figure a shot of normal water before I leave, and a VERY dilluted nutrient solution in the tray, will be good for them until Sunday. The solution I have mixed up is at 1/4 strength, and I will add normal water to it to make it around 1/8 strength. 

I am still deciding if I should keep the fan in the grow, or put it by the doorway to shoot some cooler air in here. With the fan inside, and the barricade I have setup for the cat, It is a stable 77 F and 40% humidity. When I had the fan blowing in from the hall before, it stayed at a stable 75F and at 38% humidity. I figure if the fan is in the grow, the Coco will dry out quicker than if it was in the hallway. Also the light is still set at 24/0, and is at 12 inches above them. Since their next leaves will be in when I return, it would probably be best to raise the light two more inches so no burn occurs.

Hopefully someone will see this before I head out in two hours so I can see what you think . I will still be on while away, just will not be able to do any updates XD.

Thanks everyone ^_^!

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Youre going to need trays eventually so may as well get real ones. Coco needs to be watered to waste, gets alot more runoff than growing in soil.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Youre going to need trays eventually so may as well get real ones. Coco needs to be watered to waste, gets alot more runoff than growing in soil.


I just went to the store. I picked up 3 cat litter boxes, which fits every bucket. About what level of water should be in it? 1/4inch or 1/2inch?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Whatever you put in the tray is most likely going to wick into the pot within minutes soooo with that said Id guess however little as possible.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 14, 2012)

hopefully they stay healthy while u r away, when do u return i may have missed that haha vaping some jack herre for tomorrows rememberence


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well Hello to everyone, and it feels great to be back. Not only that, but even better to be reunited with my 100% perfect healthy girls. Here is an update for all of you .

I noticed that from putting water in the trays, whatever random non-broken up pieces of Coco must have poofed up a bit due to the soil level was higher than when I left. Other than that, the temperature remained at 73F, and 38% humidity.

Here is number one . Officially one week old ^_^.



Number two, at 6 days old .



And number three, the youngest and slowest. Still very healthy !



So what do you all think so far? Not bad for the first week? My next question is at what point in time should I increase the watt's of my lamp. It is currently set to 100 watts for its output, and is ten inches above the seedlings. Funny thing is that it was around 13 inches when I left, but it is still good at this height. I just don't want to torch the little girls, you know? I can increase it to 250 watts, and 400 watts. I know it is still too early for 400 watts, but what is your guys' thoughts?

Also, my order from Attitude will be here tomorrow at 10:00am. Though I still have one white widow x big bud, and one green bud both feminized, I have the order below coming tomorrow with a crush proof tin and a coffee mug ..

- x4 Feminized Bubblegummer
- x4 Feminized Pure AK
- x1 Feminized Critical Mass 33 (Freebie)
- x1 Feminized Jamaican Dream (Eva Seeds Freebie)
- x1 Feminized Monster (Eva Seeds Freebie)
- x1 Feminized TNT Kush (Eva Seeds Freebie)
- x1 Feminized Blue Lemon Thai (Eva Seeds Freebie)

Hope to hear from you all, thank you so much for all of your input and tagging along. Can't wait to chat with you all again, as well as your thoughts and input !

WOOPWOOP 

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Crank that bitch up to 400 and put it around 2'!


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 15, 2012)

What about the fact that they are still small seedlings? And the fact that they will stretch horrifically..? I dont want them to burn either>.<


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2012)

I run 12/12 from seed. My babies start their first days under a 600 watt. Granted its a good 2-3' when theyre brand new but I had it within 18" in just a couple days.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 16, 2012)

you could really run your light at whatever watt u want, i would think they would get better results from the 250 or 400 but who knows how they will react, just make sure not to burn those babies, your little trees r looking great man and that order from the tude sounds legit, how soon will those be potted up?


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 16, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> you could really run your light at whatever watt u want, i would think they would get better results from the 250 or 400 but who knows how they will react, just make sure not to burn those babies, your little trees r looking great man and that order from the tude sounds legit, how soon will those be potted up?


I bumped the light to 400 watts, and it's almost 2ft. above the babies. I just hope they do n't stretch much xD. The new order I figured I would save for next grows..but maybe I should start one ...Hm...


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2012)

If they start stretching then lower the light more, as long as your temps are in check it will be fine.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello . Hope everyone is having a great week so far.

So my order from Attitude, though a slight delay due to Easter, arrived yesterday. Check it out . Crush-proof tin, and a coffee mug that I ordered with it ^_^. Contents of the order are in a few posts on previous pages .



So below here is the current setup. I did in fact raise the light output to 400 Watts, along with raising the lights from ten inches at 100 watts to nearly 2 feet at 400 watts. All the stuff to the right are the spray bottle, new timer, nutrients, normal water, and the new nutrient solution. I started the seedlings off for the first couple of days with normal water. Then, I started them at 1/4 strength. Now the next solution that will be started tomorrow or the following day is at 1/2 strength. The nutrients indicate for hydroponics you add 2 TSP. for recirculating systems, and 1/2 to 1 TSP. For non recirculating systems. I hop back and forth between nutrients, and normal water, so now deficiencies or over feeding occurs . If any stretch begins, i'll lower the lights down, but it is looking great so far. The temperatures did rise a bit and did not exceed 81F, so I moved the fan to blow cool air in from the hallway and it is at a stable 75F .



Below here are all three of them . From left to right is #3, #1, and then #2 .



Well everyone, I hope you enjoy, and your input is always great . I think they are quite healthy, and everything is going perfect for the first grow in Coco. Not saying it will stay that way, but we can only hope . Thanks a lot everyone ^_^!!

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey ocho, they look fine. I was reading and a 400hps is 21" to 24' for best results. I know people don"t like stretching, but in 12/12 from seed a little stretch is okay, from what I see with mine. Stay the course brotha.....rw


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 17, 2012)

looking great ocho, cant wait till you get those new seeds planted, probably gonna wait a while to pop those or whats your plan?


----------



## THEK3N (Apr 18, 2012)

hey I see you are growing the same seeds as me! Mine are a bit older and are being grow under CFL's. I'm noticing I have two slightly different genetics, I'm noticing that one is alot taller and branchy-er than the other. I will be interested to see how yours turn out.

I see you had problems with your first grow, I haven't had any problems with the CFL's.... yet, what went wrong with the lights in the first grow?
happy smoking. x


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 19, 2012)

THEK3N said:


> hey I see you are growing the same seeds as me! Mine are a bit older and are being grow under CFL's. I'm noticing I have two slightly different genetics, I'm noticing that one is alot taller and branchy-er than the other. I will be interested to see how yours turn out.
> 
> I see you had problems with your first grow, I haven't had any problems with the CFL's.... yet, what went wrong with the lights in the first grow?
> happy smoking. x


I actually didn't really have any problems. I just used really cheap CFL's. They were Energy Saver, and were 2 in a pack for $1.00 XD. Under five of those, I got a delicious half ounce of bud .

I am about to post a little update of my babies now. They are really nice and healthy for being so young still. Please if interested, subscribe and I'll do the same to your thread . Did you get your seeds from Female Seeds? Through Attitude?  Hope to hear back !


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well hello everyone . Time for an update on the grow .

So the past few days I have noticed my 400 watt bulb doing a slight flicker. Seemed as if it flickered down in output then back up, but very fast. And at random times at that. I called the hydro store, and notified the owner. He said since my bulb was above plants to just come in and grab one, and being the old one back some time this week. New bulb is perfect, and luckily it's not the ballast .

I made up a thing of nutrients at 1/2 strength. I am going to start them on that tonight after they have had fresh not food water this afternoon. I usually go with food in the early morning, early afternoon is normal water, late afternoon/early evening is nutrients again, and then late night before bed is normal water . I only feed them this often due to how fast Coco likes to dry up ..along with retaining the nutrients I put in it.

The light was at 400 watts and nearly two feet above the plants. I noticed growth was not as progressive as before, and I lowered the lights to sixteen inches. There is glass underneath the light, and there is no excessive heat on the back of my hand even when the light is a few inches from my hand. So, this height is doing much better than two feet.

So below here is number one. I noticed a slight defect, and it must be its genetics, but I am not seeing the same defect in either of the other two plants. Its true leaf, or the leaf with three petals, is missing one of it's small petals/leaves. I am sure it's nothing, as I have seen this in a plant before when on a 7 leaf it only had 6. Number on is currently nearing 4 inches in height.



Number two is below here. First leaf it ever had, not the oval ones, looks wrinkly sort of, but as you can see it's new leaves are perfect in color and health. The same is happening on number one's first leaf. Nearing four inches in height, just as number one is .



Below is the ugly duckling, also known as number three xD. Still very healthy, and it's obvious with the light being that high it has had a lack of light. Now that it is lower, as well as the plants rearranged, it's coming along great . At a whopping 1.5 inches tall .



And just for a few last photos, I took random shots for everyone to check out. Haha, the Mrs. is still getting sick of hearing about them. Oh I talk about them too much, but having to keep your mouth shut requires rambling to those who know..meaning her XD .



Everything seems like it's going right on track, and I am glad to have you all here with me. Everyone PLEASE have a SUPER AWESOME EVENTFUL 420 !!!!!!!! I'll be smoking all day, as all of us will be !. I'll be on whenever you reply to the update, along with tomorrow to wish you all a happy 420 actually on 420  ;p. Thanks everyone ! Can;t wait for your input ^_^.

-Ocho2


----------



## THEK3N (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahhh I went for the 125w lights and they seem to be doing great. 

I got mine from attitude, yeah they are feminised as well. I couldn't be bothered wasting time with possible males.

Mine are looking good as well, I'm noticing one is a bit more indica than the other. I'm interested to see how yours turns out, always interesting to see some one growing the same we could have a grow off! hahaha

I'm subbed up for the journey. x

I see you also noticed some mutant leaves in your WWxBB, I have some as well. It must just be the genetics of the attitude plants. One of my plants also grew a twin! I let it grow and luckily it hasn't caused any problems... yet


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 guys and gals  girls r looking good, hopefully #3 can catch back up to the others!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 20, 2012)

Ocho, Happy 4/20!! Maybe she start growing too.lol...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well happy 420 everyone. Currently super baked and at Red Lobster with the Mrs...Smoke mucho nuggets. I made two more Attitude Orders. Update tonight! Happpppppply 420!!!


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 indeed


----------



## ocar93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4/20 man! haven't been here for a while but it looks like they are coming out pretty nice!  unfortunately my plants died.. i started a new one, but just one for the moment, to see if i can get it right this time.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well hello everyone . Hope everyone had a great holiday. Hell, I am still celebrating due to excess bud XD.

So I have an update for everyone. Everything is looking very good, except a couple minor issues.

Had to do an order through Attitude for 420, and then I said..why not two of them . I did two because I realized with the money I am spending, I will get a 420 promotion for each order . Below is what I ordered, along with its freebies ..

Order #1 - Paradise Seeds Sensi Star Feminized x5. Freebies are Afghan Kush Autoflower Feminized x1, La Diva Autoflower Feminized x1, Critical Kush Feminized x1, Pineapple Chunk Feminized x1, Blue Mammoth Autoflower Feminized x1..along with a Grinder, a Lanyard, and a pack of papers .

Order #2 - DNA Genetics Exodus Feminized x6 (The bud is so blue ;p). Freebies are Afghan Kush Autoflower Feminized x1, La Diva Autoflower Feminized x1, Critical Kush Feminized x1, Pineapple Chunk Feminized x1, Blue Mammoth Autoflower Feminized x1..along with a Grinder, a Lanyard, and a pack of papers .

I went to the hydro store on 420, and took the garbage flickering 400 Watt bulb back. I bought a grow dome for clones/starting seedlings, and the guy tossed in rooting hormone with it. I think my next grow I am germinating in these rather than a paper plate. They are the dirt style cubes.

View attachment 2133565

So I am unsure if the slight upward curl in these leaves are due to over watering, or too much heat. It most likely is the heat, as the light was at around 11 inches above the plants. Below here is number one. First nodes and growths at the branches, as well as it's first 5 leaves came in. Its new growth is also looking perfectly healthy. Not so much curling in this plant, and she is a tad bit over 5 inches.



Number Two is showing the most curling. I am not too sure if it is over watering, or if it is heat. The thing is though, I am growing in Cocotek. It dries out very easily, and 2 food and 2 non-food feedings a day seemed perfect. Should I cut down one watering? Maybe a non nutrient feeding, a nutrient feeding, then non nutrient feeding again? I raised the lights up as well, putting the 400 Watt lamp at 16 inches above the girls. The light was at 11 inches.



And for the final pictures, we have number three, or the ugly duckling. I feel horrible, as I thought I sprayed her with normal water a few days ago. If you look at her first true leaves, you will see nutrient burn. Completely my fault, and I am an idiot XD. But on the plus side, her fresh leaves of three are VERY healthy . This plant is only two inches tall, but is nearly caught up with the other two in leaves .



So maybe too much heat, too much water, or a bit of both. I most definitely won't mess up and spray the little one with nutrients. I was spraying the dirt anyways, and it managed to mist her too. On the plus side, I am sure you will all agree that the grow is healthy along with the new growths coming along, needed a bit of a light/watering adjustment, and there isn't much to worry about. At least, I hope you all agree XD. 

How was everyone's holiday? What strains did you smoke ? The Mrs. and I tackled Mango Kush, QrazieTrain, and some random fruity stuff XD.

Though this grow is no where near complete, I want to see what your opinions are on a next grow. Hopefully once you convince me of what type of grow it should be, that you will all continue to tag along/friend me . It's going to be all different strains in the next grow, and four plants. I am trying to decide if I should do four strains of normal females, or an entire female autoflower grow. I already have 1x WWxBB, 1x Green Bud, 4x Bubblegummer, 4x Pure AK, 1x TNT Kush, 1x Jamaican Dream, 1x Critical Mass 33, 1x Blue Lemon Thai, 1x Monster..all feminized and not autoflowering. These next orders have many strains that are auto, and that are not xD.

Thanks everyone, cant wait to hear back !!!

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Ocho, I like to keep my 400w at 21" above the plant. I don't like spraying stuff on my small seedling and I don't know about spraying nutes on them at all. I'm old so I like strains that are closer to the old strains, so the jamaican, the thai, the ak and kush. I see you like the flavor kind, so then do the others.lol ....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 22, 2012)

roofwayne:7334231 said:


> Hey Ocho, I like to keep my 400w at 21" above the plant. I don't like spraying stuff on my small seedling and I don't know about spraying nutes on them at all. I'm old so I like strains that are closer to the old strains, so the jamaican, the thai, the ak and kush. I see you like the flavor kind, so then do the others.lol ....rw


Yeah when any nutrients are sprayed onto a plant, the light causes burn since its not normal water. The light is currently at 16 inches. The plants only stretched their stem, and it seems to be far from wanting to stretch. So would raising up higher be for the best?

Thanks RW :3!


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 23, 2012)

im sure if they havent stretched much yet they wont rapidly strecth from a few more inches, they r looking nice tho! congrats on the two orders seems like you did that the right way haha lots of free stuff


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 23, 2012)

hattowndank:7336628 said:


> im sure if they havent stretched much yet they wont rapidly strecth from a few more inches, they r looking nice tho! congrats on the two orders seems like you did that the right way haha lots of free stuff


Yeah there isn't stretching but jow that the light is higher they are lightweight leaning the the right and left. They show that because they are not directly underneath the bulb, since my mistake in starting in three 5 gallon buckets, they want to lean. Maybe its fine?

I wanted to LST one of them, so maybe a slight lean wont matter. I know i am topping. Your guys' opinion in LSTing?

Thanks hattown amd everyone :3!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 23, 2012)

Blowing any air on them? It will help to make them stronger. I always turn them and make them go back the other way. I don't Lst, but many do. I know you start them young....rw


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 23, 2012)

ya for sure have some kind of fan or air movement on them, and im sure you could get them straightened out by just rotating them, has worked for me before!


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well hello everyone . How is everyone's week so far? A lot of school work here, but impatiently awaiting my packages from Attitude at the same time XD. Here is an update on the grow . Here is what the room looks like as of now . Lamp is 21 inches above the new growths of both tallest plants.



All day and night this is what the temperature and humidity is. Occasionally the humidity will rise a few percent, but no more than that. The fan is also blowing the plants, causing their stems to become much stronger. Hell I know I'll need the strength, especially when these WWxBB colas come along . Watering has changed a bit as well. It was nutrient feeding, non-nutrient feeding, nutrient feeding, and a last non-nutrient feeding. Nutrients are at 1/2 TSP per gallon of water. It now goes non-nurtrient feeding in the morning, nutrient feeding at lunch time, and non-nutrient feeding before bed.



So below are pictures of number one. The leaves on every of the three plants was most definitely heat burn. I had the lamp at 11 inches set at 400 Watts, and it caused the first leaves (leaves of three) to slowly curl upward and inward. It did so because the plant was trying to preserve as much moisture as it could. The leaves of three, and SLIGHTLY the leaves of five have the heat burn on it. I know the three leaves are done for, as they are crisp, breaking off, and slowly converting from green to brown. The leaves of five were damaged slightly, only due to the fact that when the leaves of five were growing at the top a few days ago the lamp was STILL at 11 inches >.<. But as you all can see, the stretching is not a concern along with no more burn now that the light is at 21 inches exactly above both the tallest of the three (their new growths). What do you guys think of number one ? Tip of the new growth marks her at 6 inches tall ^_~. Her leaves of seven are coming in great, except I am noticing a mutant leaf again. Most definitely will continue to occur with the plant, as its genetics did so with her leaves of three. One leaf had three, and the opposite had two leaves. I can see that this will be a seven leaf, and a six leaf. Can you guys spot it ;p?



Below here we have number two. Her leaves of three, as well as slightly on leaves of five, are also damaged slightly be heat. Possible that I lifted the light to 21 inches from 11 inches quick enough to MAYBE have saved her leaves of three unlike I could with number one. Number one leaves of three were more grown than number two's, so that could have made a difference as well. As you can see in all of the plants though, raising the light as you all recommended had caused nothing but fresh perfect growths to come along. Her leaves of seven, along with her nodes, are all big and healthy. I am completely impressed with the light. The nodes are so tall on number one and two. Just in general, even though its still early, the plants are SO much more healthy and green and lush with this lamp. Beats the HELL out of two for $1.00 Energy Saver CFL's XD! The new growth also marks her in at 6 inches tall ! The slight yellowing on the leaves looks like it would be nutrient burn, but that yellow will soon be more dry and brown all due to too much heat.

 

Below is the ugly duckling. Since the light has raised, no burn has occurred like it did it its single leaves. Height is currently barely over two inches. Will most definitely be shorter than the other two, but still turning out healthy and awesome .



Well the last three photo's have not shown up. So posting and editing XD.

What did you all think? My plant is two veg until they are 20 to 24 inches tall. What do you guys feel is better? I saw someone only vegged this strain three weeks, and flowered them for seven weeks was thinking about going 8. I heard its best for 9 weeks for flowering, and at least a month of vegging for WW x BB. Thanks everyone, can;t wait to chit chat .

-Ocho2


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 26, 2012)

just depends on how big you want them, i vegged one plant for about a month maybe longer and it would of taken up your entire grow corner, since you have multiple plants id just wait till there r 20 inches and start to flower, if you r going to top or FIM or even just a little LST you could go longer on veg, you will just have to control your huge plants haha looking good tho ocho!


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 26, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> just depends on how big you want them, i vegged one plant for about a month maybe longer and it would of taken up your entire grow corner, since you have multiple plants id just wait till there r 20 inches and start to flower, if you r going to top or FIM or even just a little LST you could go longer on veg, you will just have to control your huge plants haha looking good tho ocho!


Yeah I think I am just going to top all three of them. But I know it's important to do when they are young. I have heard mixed opinions about it though. The fourth node...three weeks into vegging..what do you think?

Thanks hattown and everyone 

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 26, 2012)

Sound about right, do it too late and it slows it down....rw


----------



## supchaka (Apr 26, 2012)

I go 4th node since thats more important than time. then a 2nd topping I do as soon as I can safely get it, which is around 10 days after. I wouldnt top more than twice.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well hello everyone . Time for an update.

So, rather than pointing the plants on one by one, I am going to compile the pictures at once.

My temperature is 75F, and a stable 39-40% humidity. The 400 Watt lamp remains, and will continue to remain at 21 inches. I notice a bit of leaf curling, but not too sure what it is. The lamp is up, and I am not over watering XD.

The nodes are really healthy, and I am unsure if I should top or not. I don't know if there will be enough room, due to the fact that topping turns them into giant bush's and the closet is not that big >.<. What do you guys think? Should I just grow straight up, seeing there is 8 feet up there? Or should I try different things on different plants?

Currently at 24-0 lighting, and has been since the sprouts broke the soil on 4-8-12. I know vegging doesn't start until its first leaves, so my guess is I am two weeks in Vegging. Aiming for 20 - 24 inches and then flipping the lights.

Remember that mutant leaf on number 1? Its was a three leaf, and the other three leaf was a two and missing one leaf? Well in a picture here, you'll see that a seven leaf is a seven and a six. XD

I was reading on threads for ww x bb, and the plants are MASSIVE. With and without and different growing techniques. I hope you all enjoy, and input helps a lot .


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2012)

I would definitely top them if you plan to veg them that tall.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2012)

The curling leaves are an indicator of something for sure, I just don't know what as I've never had it or had to look it up.


----------



## RL420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey ocho, i had the EXACT same problem with leaf curling on the edges of my fan leaves in my ww x bb journal, im sure you saw it. From my research on the web it was caused by a non-oscilating fan removing moisture from the leaves faster than they can replace it. I added a cheap honeywell humidifier to my room and it never came back. Infected fan leaves will not turn back to normal even though the problem was fixed. 

About the topping, i usually stick to fim'ing since i believe it causes less stress, they recover faster in my experience with the strain(i topped 1 wwxbb and fim'd 2 others, the fim'd ones bounced back very quick) and finally usually produces more tops than just topping. You have plenty of room for 4 nice big bushy plants. The stretch on this strain is amazing during the first 3 weeks of flowering my plants went from 12'' to over 4 feet tall once i harvested. I flowered at 12 inches. Although remember the 400w can only penetrate so deep into a canopy, so dont make them overly tall, short and bushy is the way to go with a 400 in my experience with it since 2007 when i first started growing. Anything lower than 20 inches from the tops of the plant is basically getting no light. So height really shouldnt be your focus. Your focus should be getting as many tops as humanly possible before you flip to flowering

I'm here for the ride now, i dont have many subs so ill be active here while you update. Good luck man, this smoke was hands down some of the best shit ive smoked in 5 years.


edit: also i read you are on 24/7 light cycle, please do me a favor and switch to 18/6 so you can see for yourself the dark period is a god send. This plant needs a break sometimes, and it uses the dark cycle to increase root structure and spend all the sugars in the warehouse. More roots = bigger plant = more BUDS. Yeeeeeee


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 27, 2012)

RL420 said:


> Hey ocho, i had the EXACT same problem with leaf curling on the edges of my fan leaves in my ww x bb journal, im sure you saw it. From my research on the web it was caused by a non-oscilating fan removing moisture from the leaves faster than they can replace it. I added a cheap honeywell humidifier to my room and it never came back. Infected fan leaves will not turn back to normal even though the problem was fixed.
> 
> About the topping, i usually stick to fim'ing since i believe it causes less stress, they recover faster in my experience with the strain(i topped 1 wwxbb and fim'd 2 others, the fim'd ones bounced back very quick) and finally usually produces more tops than just topping. You have plenty of room for 4 nice big bushy plants. The stretch on this strain is amazing during the first 3 weeks of flowering my plants went from 12'' to over 4 feet tall once i harvested. I flowered at 12 inches. Although remember the 400w can only penetrate so deep into a canopy, so dont make them overly tall, short and bushy is the way to go with a 400 in my experience with it since 2007 when i first started growing. Anything lower than 20 inches from the tops of the plant is basically getting no light. So height really shouldnt be your focus. Your focus should be getting as many tops as humanly possible before you flip to flowering
> 
> ...


Awesome RL, I am glad I messaged you. +Rep, and thanks for following 

So when exactly should I FIM them? I have never FIM'ed or anything, so advice and pointers will help. Along with that I will be sure to find a video and information on it.

I am actually breaking open this timer right now, and I'll set the lights to 18/6.

I have a honeywell fan blowing in cool air from the hall way. Maybe flipping it and putting it inside to blow out instead?

Thanks so much everyone  and RL !

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Blow air out imo, never put direct fans on your plants for long periods of time, if you put the fan on the timer strip thats ok since it will be off for 6 hours.

There is a ton of FIM'ing on youtube, and people actually doing it in front of you so go that route. I would fim now if those were my plants. +rep for rep


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello again everyone, figured i would do a quick update.

Though it is 4am, the lights are back on and I decided to go in and FIM number one and number two. The leaves are no longer curling since I lifted the light days ago, and the only to the first leaves are all that got damaged.

I want to know if for my first two FIMs, if I did it alright. Looks like exactly as the videos show.

Now to see what happens next :3!

Thank you everyone, and Ill wait a few days dor the next large update so they can recover and change more .

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah dude perfect, great job. Those first couple sets of fan leaves will look a little weird but it does the job slowing the plant down so side shoots can catch up. Less stress aswel!


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 28, 2012)

RL420 said:


> yeah dude perfect, great job. Those first couple sets of fan leaves will look a little weird but it does the job slowing the plant down so side shoots can catch up. Less stress aswel!


Awesome. I was worried I didn't do it right >.<. The one on number two is shorter than the other, buy the fans are still there. I would cut the other shorter, but I figured that too much stress is not good.

I am relieved, and anxiously awaiting them to change and my other Attitude order to arrive. Has taken longer than before, but they say a few weeks sometimes. Made two orders on 4/20 .

Now to figure out what I should to with the ugly duckling of the group. Last seed to germinate, and the smallest plant. I wonder if I should let her grow as is, or FIM her when she gets up to five nodes. I'll throw in some pictures below here.

Pictures are of the little one, the grow, and the shockingly large long healthy nodes below. I am astonished though. I never used a light like this, and I have never seen these awesome nodes on any plant I have ever grown. Kind of mind blowing. Also, I am super impressed with Coco-Tek. Can't wait to hear back from all of you !

Thanks RL420 and everyone .

-Ocho2

View attachment 2144341View attachment 2144342View attachment 2144343View attachment 2144345View attachment 2144346View attachment 2144347View attachment 2144348View attachment 2144349View attachment 2144350View attachment 2144358View attachment 2144359View attachment 2144360View attachment 2144361View attachment 2144362


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Also, I read a lot that WW x BB was prone to stretching. I noticed when they were seedlings the stretched a couple of inches before their first leaves, but then stopped stretching. Maybe because at the time my light was so low? Because now it is still at 21 inches, and they aren't reaching at all.

Also, I know that the growth in flowering is extreme. Do you all thing 20 to 24 inches before triggering flowering is good?

Thanks again everyone 

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Apr 28, 2012)

I flowered at 12 inches. Heres a good comparison for this plants flowering stretch. If i had a chance to do it over again i prolly would have vegged longer than 29 days. Maybe 40. I also have 9 feet of space like you too.


Day 1 Flowering.



Day 54 flowering. At least 3-3 1/2 feet from cola to netpot


----------



## THEK3N (Apr 28, 2012)

I never tire of looking at these RL420, so badass. I hope mine look like that when they finish.

your plants are looking great Ocho, I think your gonna have some big plants on your hands if you flower at 24". But I'm no expert so don't hold me to that.

x


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 28, 2012)

RL420 said:


> I flowered at 12 inches. Heres a good comparison for this plants flowering stretch. If i had a chance to do it over again i prolly would have vegged longer than 29 days. Maybe 40. I also have 9 feet of space like you too.
> 
> 
> Day 1 Flowering.
> View attachment 2144487


 
Thanks RL and K3N. Now on your plant RL, did you FIM more than once? Or does it only take one time? If you FIM multiple times is it just on newer nodes or what? 

When you started flowering at 12 inches, what height did that plant get to? Its amazing looking.

I just hope 4x2x9 is enough room xD. Thanks everyone. Input is greatly appreciated :3

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Apr 29, 2012)

sorry i ment to put the end height in my post, now that i look at it i didnt. But they ended up being 40-45 inches tall top bud to netpot

I only fim'd once since i didnt want to do it again so close to flipping to flowering, you can fim all day and get tons of tops as long as you give them enough time to recover before flipping to 12/12. Never introduce a stressed plant into flowering, itll cut yield a lot imo.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 29, 2012)

RL420 said:


> sorry i ment to put the end height in my post, now that i look at it i didnt. But they ended up being 40-45 inches tall top bud to netpot
> 
> I only fim'd once since i didnt want to do it again so close to flipping to flowering, you can fim all day and get tons of tops as long as you give them enough time to recover before flipping to 12/12. Never introduce a stressed plant into flowering, itll cut yield a lot imo.


I am noticing the nodes on number two are growing extremely large, long, and up fast. They already reached these huge fan leaves, that I know are blocking a lot of sunlight. Number one's nodes are smaller and haven't reached like number two, but still looking good. Should I be cutting edges of fans to provide more light to the nodes? Or, should I simply just wait until a full recovery to see what happens?

Thank you :3

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Apr 29, 2012)

i usually tuck fan leaves away to create room for lower growth, just bend em out of the way, tuck them under another branch or something like that


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 29, 2012)

I ended up tucking the huge fans underneath the nodes. Works amazingly . I notice the FIM is recovering and starting to grow. Looking crazy, but it's going to look so much more insane.


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Attitude orders #3 and #4 came in, and will be doing an update within a few hours everyone.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 30, 2012)

nice ocho the FIMs look very nice and congrats on two successfull orders! hope you had a good weekend man im excited for ur new seedlings


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 30, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> nice ocho the FIMs look very nice and congrats on two successfull orders! hope you had a good weekend man im excited for ur new seedlings


Thanks Hatt . I am wondering if I should start a new seedling or not. I have no other lights, and these three plants are ahead of the game by a couple weeks. I do have an autoflower strain from Barneys now, but does switching the lights to 12/12 trigger their flowering or do they flower when they are ready?

Thanks !

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Autos will flower when ready. Most people run autos at 20/4 but I've seen people do 12/12 from seed with acceptable results


----------



## Ocho2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nothing like an update while enjoying some sour diesel . How are all of you doing? Going to be a decent sized update .

As I mentioned my third and fourth order arrived today. I ordered a crush proof tin with both of them, along with another coffee mug and a shirt for the Mrs. Unfortunately, the coffee mug is the exact same as I got in my last order. Ironically, the Mrs. shirt is the SAME logo and seed breeder. But I wish I ordered the shirt, because it is super sick. The order consists of double the 420 Promotion ( 1x Fem. Pineapple Chunk, 1x Fem. Blue Mammoth Auto, 1x Fem. Critical Kush, 1x Fem. LA Diva, 1x Fem Afghan Kush Ryder, Grinder, Lanyard, Pack of Papers



My current supply of seeds in total after 4 Attitude Orders, and planting 3x WWxBB, is below here. Maybe suggestions for the next grow, or what can be started now?

1x White Widow X Big Bud (Female Seeds)
1x Green Bud (CH9 Seeds)
1x Critical Mass 33 (CH9 Seeds)
1x Blue Lemon Thai (CH9 Seeds)
1x Monster (EVA Seeds)
1x Jamaican Dream (EVA Seeds)
1x TNT Kush (EVA Seeds)
2x LA Diva (Delicous Seeds)
2x Afghan Kush Ryder (World of Seeds)
2x Critical Kush (Barneys Farm)
2x Pineapple Chunk (Barneys Farm)
2x Blue Mammoth AUTO (Barneys Farm)
4x Bubblegummer (Female Seeds)
4x Pure AK (Female Seeds)
5x Sensi Star (Paradise Seeds)
6x Exodus Kush (DNA Genetics)

..Leaving me with a total of 36 feminized beans .

Onto the grow ..

So number one is right here. As you can see the FIM is recovering, and unfortunately the node growth on her isn't nearly as great as number two. Still though, she is very healthy and measures in at a hair above 8 inches tall. The nodes are not long enough to tuck the fans below them, so hopefully the FIM is slow and those nodes grow fast.



Number two has incredible node growth. Its has reached to, and some even beyond, those mega fan leaves. As you can see, I tucked the fan leaves beneath the growths so they get the perfect amount of light. I can see 8 nodes already up, and I believe two more are going to beat the recovering FIM. Very healthy, and is 8 1/2 inches tall . Funny how she was the second two germinate and be planted, and even pop the soil, and yet she is the tallest of the bunch xD.



Number three is working on her fourth nodes, and has come along a lot. Being the runt in the group sucks, but I think the FIM gave her a bit of time. She measures 4 1/2 inches tall, and I am still wondering what I am going do with her. FIM, topping, or grow as is. What do you guys think?



And finally here is the grow .



Cannot wait to hear back from everyone. Light is still at 21 inches, feeding is normal water, and a nutrient feeding a day.

Thanks everyone !!

-Ocho2


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (May 1, 2012)

i dont know why somone with grow experiance hasnt said anything yet dude but DONT CUT FAN LEAVES. they are what soaks up solar energy for your entire plant and the flowers. shining light directly on the budds does not help, if you cut all your fan leaves off your plant would prolly yield almost nothing. you can take my word or keep cutting, im just tryn 2 look out for you dude.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 1, 2012)

DirtyGloveLuv:7376822 said:


> i dont know why somone with grow experiance hasnt said anything yet dude but DONT CUT FAN LEAVES. they are what soaks up solar energy for your entire plant and the flowers. shining light directly on the budds does not help, if you cut all your fan leaves off your plant would prolly yield almost nothing. you can take my word or keep cutting, im just tryn 2 look out for you dude.


No fan leaves were cut other then the FIM method. Look at the extreme node growth just because The new growth was FIM'ed.


----------



## budevil (May 1, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> No fan leaves were cut other then the FIM method. Look at the extreme node growth just because The new growth was FIM'ed.


It doesnt look like you fimmed properly though. I dont see any extreme node growth. Also, I think its usually better to top than fim. Topping encourages more lateral growth than fimming, and most strains will give you 4 medium sized colas as compared to two large. Are you looking to hedge your plants?


----------



## Ocho2 (May 1, 2012)

budevil:7377068 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > No fan leaves were cut other then the FIM method. Look at the extreme node growth just because The new growth was FIM'ed.
> ...


I believe my FIM was not short enough on my plant named #1. But look at the large set of photos for number two. All those close ups are of the nodes. They grew up passed the fan leaves all over her. The nodes below measure out at 6 and 7 inches. Thats all of them on number two. The nodes on number one grew a 1 inch overnight last night, allowing me to bend those fan leaves down for the nodes.

So the node growth on #1 blows but its about to increase. And #2 is the best so far. Thanks for the input everyone.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 1, 2012)

So I believe in order to look at plants correctly, saving others photo's and zooming can help a lot. In turn, I have created a few pictures to show the nodes and their growth.

Number one is below here. I doodled teal arrows pointing to the nodes with paint. As I said the growth went up an inch last night, and the nodes are looking as if they'll conquer the FIM's recovery.



Number two is right here. How can you not see node growth here? First picture shows shows the first single leaf (where the text box is ) of the plant that was burned from heat, along with a giant nearly seven inch in length node. Text box didnt come up well but it says "first true leaf burned". Second picture shows all of the nodes at the top of the plant, with arrows pointing to them. And that is at the way bottom of the plant. Not including every other node.



If you need closer look, please do save them to your computer so you can see. No argument here, just don't see how you guys cannot see node growth.

Thanks 

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2012)

I don't think you did your fim low enough. Usually you'll get some branching at the cut too. Seems like it going to work out though


----------



## Ocho2 (May 1, 2012)

supchaka:7379729 said:


> I don't think you did your fim low enough. Usually you'll get some branching at the cut too. Seems like it going to work out though


So the node growth isn't as extreme as it should be? I figured it wasn't low enough, but hopefully they will still bud out good. The nodes are nearly as long as the plants height.

Thanks supchaka 

-Ocho2


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 2, 2012)

Lookin great there Ocho, keep up the good work brother.

Snoochie Boochies!


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2012)

LOL I was so high when I commented last night I didnt realize people had already said the same thing I did, sorry! Heh


----------



## Ocho2 (May 2, 2012)

supchaka:7381916 said:


> LOL I was so high when I commented last night I didnt realize people had already said the same thing I did, sorry! Heh


Haha, its ok. The nodes on number one are starting to look like and are the size of number two nodes. But it probably doesn't matter since i fucked the FIM up >.<.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 2, 2012)

So I went in and tried to redeem myself, and FIM'ed number 3 A.K.A. the ugly duckling.

She is the smallest of the plants and she is working on the same node as when I FIM'ed the other two girls.

I know the other FIM's were not short enough, but I believe I got branching on this one as supchaka mentioned. If you have to go lower than this, I don't know what to do. Hate stressing and hurting my girls XD.



Let me know what you all think . She is quite short and bushy already, so hopefully this FIM is better than my mess-ups on the other two.

Thanks everyone 

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (May 2, 2012)

You know what fim stands for, Fuck I missed.lol Do what your doing!!...rw You missed a spot.lol


----------



## Subu (May 2, 2012)

They definitely will still bud out good, this strain loves to bud!


----------



## Ocho2 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you Samuel, supchaka, RW, Subu and Jesus . +Rep Jesus and Subu . I tried to give it to you other three, but I already have and it said no XD.

So I originally was planning on flowering at 20-24 inches tall. RL420 flowered these at 12 inches. How about everyone else that has grown this strain? I know I want the runt to get taller, meaning the other two will still dwarf her, but that FIM will have to recover first as well.

Thanks again everyone 

-Ocho2


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 2, 2012)

Tried to hit you again as well but says i have to spread the love. I havent grown the strain you are, but I am of the opinion to flower when you need to. I started mine early because I didnt want to go to the dispenseries after june so the next 2 or 3 grows will be quick veg fast flower, but if you have the meds you need and dont have to rush then take it slow and do it how you feel you need to. just my 2 cents.

Snoochie Boochies!


----------



## RL420 (May 2, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Tried to hit you again as well but says i have to spread the love. I havent grown the strain you are, but I am of the opinion to flower when you need to. I started mine early because I didnt want to go to the dispenseries after june so the next 2 or 3 grows will be quick veg fast flower, but if you have the meds you need and dont have to rush then take it slow and do it how you feel you need to. just my 2 cents.
> 
> Snoochie Boochies!


I agree, use your space to the fullest, Veg to 2 feet! LETS MAKE TREES


----------



## Ocho2 (May 2, 2012)

RL420:7383392 said:


> jsamuel24 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to hit you again as well but says i have to spread the love. I havent grown the strain you are, but I am of the opinion to flower when you need to. I started mine early because I didnt want to go to the dispenseries after june so the next 2 or 3 grows will be quick veg fast flower, but if you have the meds you need and dont have to rush then take it slow and do it how you feel you need to. just my 2 cents.
> ...


Thanks sam and RL . Two feet it is . These are going to be huge. At least five feet if ww x bb likes to do the 3 foot stretch.

I wonder if starting blue mammoth auto under the same light would be decent? Probably a lot of stretching though..

Thanks everyone 

Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 2, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Thanks sam and RL . Two feet it is . These are going to be huge. At least five feet if ww x bb likes to do the 3 foot stretch.
> 
> I wonder if starting blue mammoth auto under the same light would be decent? Probably a lot of stretching though..
> 
> ...


dude heres a story for ya. I thought i would germ the mammoth and see how it goes since my plants are barely 1ft right now. Why not right? So i drop the seed into a shotglass, go to fill it with water. Somehow i decided to turn it on FULL BLAST and the seed went down the drain. I was quite sad. Then i laughed about it on how dumb i am.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 3, 2012)

So I figured I would do an update everyone. I will be leaving town tomorrow until Sunday, just as I did a few weeks ago. But the trays with a very diluted nutrient solution definitely worked well last time.

I can see why my FIM was wrong here on number one, but her nodes are finally coming up. Bending fan leaves down to provide more light and less shade is whats saving me on this one. She is 10.5 inches tall . I present #1!



Now on number two, the FIM was only a LITTLE more short than the one on number one. The node growth is insane! There are eight nodes up at the top, and this plant is SUPER bushy already. The nodes are as thick as the stem of the plant, and even long as the plant is tall! Measuring in at 11 inches tall, I give you #2!



Number 3 is below here. She is only 5 inches tall, and I FIM'ed her yesterday. I made sure that this FIM was shorter and more accurate. Ill toss her FIM photo in here, along with the photos of her I just took .



And finally here is the grow .



The verdict is to continue vegetative growth until the two tallest plant have reached 24 inches tall. The runt of course will probably be only a foot or so tall. My next question is, what nutrients do you all recommend for flowering? Remember I need to grab hydro friendly nutrients. Not all that sure if the nutrients I have now will be good for bloom, but ill post the few pictures I have of the nutrients just because it will be a pain to find them in previous posts. Also, now that these plants have recovered from being FIM'ed (or sort of), how long do you think it will be until the two tallest plants (10.5 and 11 inches) will reach two feet?



Thanks everyone. !

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (May 3, 2012)

The bloom nutes you have looks like you have everything in it. Add molasses tsp per gallon, will make your buds denser!!...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (May 3, 2012)

roofwayne:7386940 said:


> The bloom nutes you have looks like you have everything in it. Add molasses tsp per gallon, will make your buds denser!!...rw


Would a hydro store carry molasses? Or where could i purchase some.

Thanks RW :3

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 3, 2012)

You can buy it at any grocery store in the baking isle silly... Get Un-sulfered molassess, also molassess is a highly controversial topic. It does infact feed your beneficial microbes though for a fact. Other than that cant say too much on my end


----------



## Ocho2 (May 3, 2012)

RL420 said:


> You can buy it at any grocery store in the baking isle silly... Get Un-sulfered molassess, also molassess is a highly controversial topic. It does infact feed your beneficial microbes though for a fact. Other than that cant say too much on my end


I actually think I am going to not do any molasses. The nutrients I have pack all of the essentials, along with all of the essential micronutrients and macronutrients. Also the guy at the hydro store said you dont want to add a full TSP per gallon, but like one per five gallons of water. Otherwise your plants can get clogged up and yeah :/...dont want that.

Thanks RL and all !

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 3, 2012)

Kind of astonishes me that these plants, the tallest two, already are nearly the size of the little 3 month plant i grew with horrible CFLs. And these are only a few weeks old xD.

I think sitting here baking nuggets has determined the next grow. Out of all the seeds Ive received I have five big named strains. So the grow will be those four girls that arent WWxBB. Pure AK and Bubblegummer from Female Seeds, Sensi Star from Paradise seeds, and Exodus Kush from DNA genetics.

Ill still be around on here, but no updates until I am back sunday. We'll all be updated simultaneously.

...Holy bonkers baked...

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 4, 2012)

Well im headed out for a couple days.

In turn i have put the three trays under the plants, added the 1/2 strength of nutrients, and added water to dilute it.

I know they'll be fine as i did this when they were seedlings. Also, they call it weed for a reason...not all that easy to kill unless you don't know what your doing or you rip it out of the ground xD.

Thanks all :3

-Ocho2


----------



## hattowndank (May 6, 2012)

give us an update when you return, im sure the ladies will have changed by then hope all is well, keep er green


----------



## Ocho2 (May 6, 2012)

Man does it feel great to be back home. How was everyone's weekend? Mine was filled with nothing but nuggets, drinks, and a cinco de mayo celebration .

I was so worried I wouldn't make it back in time to take photos before the lights flipped, since they are on 18/6, but luckily I made it in time to take pictures and measure them. The moment I set the tape measure down, the lights flipped xD. The girls are looking absolutely amazing, and here is the update .

So below here we have number one. Though the FIM didn't go as I planned, her node growth is still coming along decently. She measures in at a whopping 13 inches, and if you notice the fans drooping kind of its just because they are tucked in so the nodes receive more light .



The photos below here are obviously the best looking plant, and took the FIM the best so far. I present number two. She is insanely bushy. She is nearly 14 inches tall, and I would say at least eighteen inches wide. the nodes are all over the place and all around very healthy.



And last but not least, number three/the ugly duckling. She has obviously reacted to the FIM just as well as number two did. The FIM for number three is posted in previous posts, but it was much shorter than the other two I made on numbers one and two. Her nodes are coming up from the fans, and she is currently nearing 8 inches tall. Look better than the last ones everyone?



Here is a couple shots of the grow !



So what do you all think? It seems like these plants couldn't be more healthy, and I am impressed with everything completely. My only issue now is since I went buckwild on spending money on seeds, I now have no medicine money. I don't want to trigger flowering yet, but I don't think I will be able to wait until two feet tall. My goal is to see what happens size wise in one week from today (this coming sunday). If need be I will wait longer, as I will not be leaving home to visit again for another three weeks.

I think in total I've spent 400-500 on seeds in no more than 5 weeks time, now I kind of screwed myself >.< .

To everyone that has grown this strain, is growing this strain, or knows anything of the strain..what is the ideal height for a 400 Watt HPS lamp during flowering? Just figured I would ask, since that's one of the last things I am unsure of. I know flowering is 8 to 10 weeks on the strain, and I know that yields are quite impressive.

Also, what is everyone's guess in weight that the plants will produce after harvesting? I know its super early, but I guess its a sort of guessing game we can look back on in a couple months . I hope that the girls reach 20 inches tall one week from today, and I'll definitely trigger flowering.

Thanks everyone, and its great to be back. Input is great, and I'll be here !

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 6, 2012)

From your bulb its 18 inches of 400w penetration, i usually have my hood 7-9 inches from my tops during flowering, but i also have an air cooled hood with glass.

I think youll get 2.5 oz EASY per plant


----------



## Ocho2 (May 6, 2012)

RL420:7399924 said:


> From your bulb its 18 inches of 400w penetration, i usually have my hood 7-9 inches from my tops during flowering, but i also have an air cooled hood with glass.
> 
> I think youll get 2.5 oz EASY per plant


So if i veg them to two feet, the numbers would be bigger ?

Im pumped .

Thanks RL 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have been having some trouble connecting to R.I.U., but now that it's back up here is an update .

I unplugged the timer, and set the lights back to 24/0 from 18/6. I am nearly ready to flower the girls, but I want to smallest one (the ugly duckling) to get to at least 12 inches before I flower. Thus, the six extra hours of light will help the growth occur more soon.

Below here is number one. As you can see the FIM was a complete failure on her, but she is still very healthy and going to be a great plant. She is a hair over 14 inches tall . I wanted to grow a plant as is, so in the end it works out .



Below here is number two. It is clear that the FIM on her was a great success. Her nodes growth is extreme, and she measures in at just shy over 13 inches.



Number three is below here, and I am quite impressed. The FIM on her in my opinion was the best of them all, even though she is the shortest. Her nodes are climbing up, and I predict she will look like number two if not better within a few days from now . She measures in at 9 inches tall, and my goal is to get her to 13 inches and then flowering will commence .



Well a lot of these photos will not go through for number three so after this post I shall edit .

What do you all think? I haven't heard back from everyone, but nothing has really changed other than the girls getting larger.

I plan to trigger flowering within a few days, or as long as it takes for the runt to get to 12 or 13 inches tall.

Here is the grow, and thank you everyone !

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

BUMP. I plan on adding the photos of number 3 in awhile. Either rollitup is freaking out, or my net/computer is. No photos are appearing in any of the posts on this thread, and the photos when uploading for number 3 get red X's next to them rather than a green check mark.

Thanks all.

-Ocho2


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 8, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> BUMP. I plan on adding the photos of number 3 in awhile. Either rollitup is freaking out, or my net/computer is. No photos are appearing in any of the posts on this thread, and the photos when uploading for number 3 get red X's next to them rather than a green check mark.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> -Ocho2


They have been doing updates on RIU for the last 2 days ocho, making it tough to navigate the site and attachements still arent working correctly. just thought I would let ya know since you have been gone.

Snoogins


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> They have been doing updates on RIU for the last 2 days ocho, making it tough to navigate the site and attachements still arent working correctly. just thought I would let ya know since you have been gone.
> 
> Snoogins


Thanks samuel. Looks like everything is fixed now, as it let the photos go up .


----------



## RL420 (May 8, 2012)

bro....your plants look hot. love em. Maybe you can experiment with super cropping with plant 1? Since the fim didnt work out you can super crop the main stem to allow more side node growth? IDK look into it. I LST'd + supercropped the shit out of my Rhino stomper, check out my journal in my sig would love to see you there. 


Great plants, good growing my dude. +rep if i could.


edit: i also am a hydro baby, so super cropping works supppppper well with hydro


edit2: im not saying super cropping is shit in soil, because its not but in hydro the recovery time is much shorter


----------



## raiderman (May 8, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> BUMP. I plan on adding the photos of number 3 in awhile. Either rollitup is freaking out, or my net/computer is. No photos are appearing in any of the posts on this thread, and the photos when uploading for number 3 get red X's next to them rather than a green check mark.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> -Ocho2


yea 2 days no pics ,they need clean the cobwebs off those old servers and get some new ones or somethi..ns pics BTW.ns job.rdr.


----------



## RL420 (May 8, 2012)

raiderman said:


> yea 2 days no pics ,they need clean the cobwebs off those old servers and get some new ones or somethi..ns pics BTW.ns job.rdr.



dont let admins see this or you'll get banned, fuckin nazi's man


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

RL420 said:


> bro....your plants look hot. love em. Maybe you can experiment with super cropping with plant 1? Since the fim didnt work out you can super crop the main stem to allow more side node growth? IDK look into it. I LST'd + supercropped the shit out of my Rhino stomper, check out my journal in my sig would love to see you there.
> 
> 
> Great plants, good growing my dude. +rep if i could.
> ...


Thanks RL . Do you think once the runt reaches 13 inches flowering the girls will be pretty good? I remember you said you flowered at 12 inches. I am just kind of paranoid lately. We aren't allowed to have pets at are apartments, but luckily we have an awesome landlord. She won't enter without your permission/calling you first. We do have a cat, and someone said to her that they saw the cat. Luckily when she asked me yesterday, and luckily I am good with keeping calm and my composure, she believed me 100%.

Along with that, as I stated above, I have spent so much money stocking on seeds I have no medicine money. So the sooner the girls are done, the better. I just hope at the height they are now I'll average 2.5-3 OZ. per plant.

I am heading to your journal now, and I am definitely going to look into LST'ing the one. Is it just as simple as tying one side down, then doing it to opposite sides?

Thanks again, and I would +rep but I gave to you already xD.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

raiderman said:


> yea 2 days no pics ,they need clean the cobwebs off those old servers and get some new ones or somethi..ns pics BTW.ns job.rdr.


Thanks raider for the compliments, they are very appreciated. +Rep to you, and it was a super bummer that they were down for a couple of days. On the plus side it seems that its all back to normal .

Thanks again ^_^

-Ocho2


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 8, 2012)

They are looking great buddy, in reply to you're answer i'm going to give you a few pictures you should save to you're computer as they really helped me they have their own folder
This is a chart showing how many lumens your plant's will receive depending on how close you're HPS is
View attachment 2158844
Although remember to keep it at least 10inches from the top HPS's get really hot

Pictures to help you identify deficiency's 

Chart to show you the best PH to aim for for what nutrients are needed/showing why 6.5 is best for soil and 5.8 is better for coco or hydro (remember to take runoff into account), my coco has a runoff of 0.2 so if i put the feed in at 6 when it get's into the coco it becomes 5.8

When nodes are alternating they are ready to be put into flower, if you put plant's into flower when one or some of them are not alternating they will take longer to start making bud increasing you're flowering time
View attachment 2158849
Feel free to post on my wall if you want any more help/advice or with updates best of luck


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

Elliesdaddy said:


> They are looking great buddy, in reply to you're answer i'm going to give you a few pictures you should save to you're computer as they really helped me they have their own folder
> This is a chart showing how many lumens your plant's will receive depending on how close you're HPS is
> View attachment 2158844
> Although remember to keep it at least 10inches from the top HPS's get really hot
> ...


Thanks Ellies. After all the advice you gave me before I even started growing, you still are helping . +Rep to Ellies . I never even understood REP until I started my own thread, and I would have gave it to you forever ago.

I'll be keeping a close eye on your journal. For your first grow, its quite amazing.

Thanks again, and all of those photos you posted are a great help for now and in the future .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

So I was just looking at number two, and I discovered something quite odd.

I got a couple shots of it. It's a double node growth. This growth is on one of the many GIANT nodes on number 2. I found it interesting, and I've never seen it before, so I figured I'd show you all .



Not too sure if there are anymore, as I haven't looked yet. I've also noticed a few odd leaves. Some with six leaves, some with eight, as I did early when they were still babies.

Thanks everyone .

-Ocho2


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 8, 2012)

Well there is not much to keep an eye on much longer they should be getting harvested on sunday but yeah it's been a good run in between 2 - 3 weeks i'll do a journal of pictures from start to finish including drying and curing.
Yes this grow has been quiet interesting on what i managed with my budget and help from close but somewhat distant friends but my next grow is going to be very interesting as i'm going to be spending a lot on new equipment and i'm going to aim for a Kilo of 8 plant's possibly a wilma more likely a waterfarm set up with a couple of HPS's but well see what i can sort out...
I hope your girls grow big and strong mate


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 8, 2012)

And those double growths are normal my plant's have a few they grow an okay amount of bud on, just when you put them into flower cut the small nodes(mainly the lower ones depending on the plant's structure) as these won't produce very big buds and they use energy that could go into main colas, i wish i did this earlier than i did 4 weeks into flower but it definitely makes a difference


----------



## raiderman (May 8, 2012)

in number 2 is a clone plant isnt it?


----------



## Ocho2 (May 8, 2012)

raiderman said:


> in number 2 is a clone plant isnt it?




All plants are from a seed. No clones. And thanks ellies. You'll have to keep me updated on yours .


----------



## raiderman (May 8, 2012)

plants look great .i love white widow especally the Brazilian indica one dutch passion does..Mr Nice seeds at attitude jus restocked Medicine Man which is an intense white Rhino.think i might grab one of those,its been out 3 yrs.keep it up.rdr.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 9, 2012)

What is the optimum temperature? 75-80 F? I want to start shutting the rooms door, but that being open allows cooler air in as the room is warm normally. I dont want to fry them xD

Thanks all :3
-Ocho2


----------



## scroglodyte (May 9, 2012)

under 80F, unless adding CO2


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

anything between 72-85 is ok.anything higher will start stressing and stretching the plant.they love ac air blowin on them as well..my og18 did better in warmer temps than cooler.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 9, 2012)

raiderman said:


> plants look great .i love white widow especally the Brazilian indica one dutch passion does..Mr Nice seeds at attitude jus restocked Medicine Man which is an intense white Rhino.think i might grab one of those,its been out 3 yrs.keep it up.rdr.





scroglodyte said:


> under 80F, unless adding CO2


Thanks scrog and rdr. +Rep to scrog for the input.

The girls are at 15 inches each, and the nodes on #3 are looking great. Im going to guess that flowering will be triggered Sunday as I called this past Sunday. That way number three will look like number two .

Thanks all 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 10, 2012)

Ww x Bb growers, how long after you flipped your lights did it take for them to show their sex? I know it depends on the strain, and can bwe 1 to 3 weeks but im just curious .

Thanks all

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 10, 2012)

mine pre-flowered before i flipped, cant tell ya


----------



## Ocho2 (May 10, 2012)

RL420:7413396 said:


> mine pre-flowered before i flipped, cant tell ya


Ah. Thanks though. Number 3 is at eleven inches. The nodes are rising but would it be best to let them catch up to the top growth before I start flowering?

Thanks RL :3

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 10, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Ah. Thanks though. Number 3 is at eleven inches. The nodes are rising but would it be best to let them catch up to the top growth before I start flowering?
> 
> Thanks RL :3
> 
> -Ocho2


Honestly No matter what you wait for/do at this point you are gonna LOVE them buds! Its all personal preference at this point my man. Once you flip to flowering they EXPLODE and im not exaggerating, this strain has a good 2 - 2 1/2 foot stretch when you flower. Ive seen it. As long as you keep up on tucking fan leaves for extra penetration you should be golden. I personally go into my grow multiple times a day to tuck and generally check on things, some people cant do this i know but tucking at least once a day is a good bet. Usually you only need to do it when lights come on, thats when all your tucking gets all out of wack(over night).


----------



## Ocho2 (May 10, 2012)

RL420 said:


> Honestly No matter what you wait for/do at this point you are gonna LOVE them buds! Its all personal preference at this point my man. Once you flip to flowering they EXPLODE and im not exaggerating, this strain has a good 2 - 2 1/2 foot stretch when you flower. Ive seen it. As long as you keep up on tucking fan leaves for extra penetration you should be golden. I personally go into my grow multiple times a day to tuck and generally check on things, some people cant do this i know but tucking at least once a day is a good bet. Usually you only need to do it when lights come on, thats when all your tucking gets all out of wack(over night).



I have been tucking a lot, probably 4 to 5 times a day. Just because it makes such a difference. Though you don't notice it right away, a day or two later it shows .

Well on RL's note, I would like to thank you all for tagging along this far. All of your advice, tips, and input (negative and positive) has been excellent and greatly appreciated. You've all been great, and I thank you for it all .

Now that number three looks just like number two did a week ago, and is nearly 12 inches, it is time to commence flowering.

I am going to take pictures momentarily for a last and final vegging update. My lights are going to be set so they are off in the day, and on in the night. Thus the lights will not be off until tomorrow morning, but at the crack of dawn they'll get their first taste of 12/12.

Update after some dinner. Gah the munchies win me over >.<

Thank you ^_^!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 10, 2012)

Well happy Thursday everyone. Here is the final update of the girls in vegetative growth .

I'd like to say again, thank you everyone that has subscribed, and even just popped in, to give advice, input, and tips. You all have helped so much, and now I hope you will all stick around for the best part. Flowering .

Number one is below here. I decided to not LST, and the FIM on here was a failure. She is still gorgeous, and is 17 inches tall. Also, she was the first plant to germinate and break the soil on Easter morning. Ladies and gents, number one .



Here is number two. This in my opinion is a GREAT example of a FIM working. Maybe not to it's fullest, as this FIM was barely lower than the FIM on number 1, but I mean honestly look at the difference. She is a huge bush. She is also 17 inches tall, but is also 20 inches wide. Her nodes are as thick as her main stem, and she is all around the best plant of the three. I present number two !



And lastly, we have the runt..the ugly duckling..number three. She measures in at nearly 12 inches tall. I said when I first made the journal that she would definitely be the run, and she is. The FIM I have her was the lowest of all three FIMS. She took it well, as her nodes are just as strong as number 2's were a week ago. I can tell that even though flowering will be triggered, this plant will look just like number two if not a bit better..and a bit shorter. As you can see many of the leaves that are damaged from the FIM are tucked inward to put light on the nodes. Everything is looking great and healthy, but yet again, they all are XD. Drumroll.....here's number 3 !



Below here is the picture of the grow <3.



Thank you very much everyone. I am re-hooking the timer up, and the girls will have their first tast of 12/12 tomorrow in the morning. I know I should veg. them out at least until 24 inches, but times are tough and medicine is needed.

My only question is this. White Widow X Big Bud takes 8-10 weeks to flower. The time to show its sex is not included within the strains flowering length is it? I never quite knew, but I know everything about the cloudy and amber trichomes.

Thanks so much everyone !

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 10, 2012)

I harvested at like 2% amber, maybe 1 amber on an entire leaf and that smoke was so fucking stoney, i couldnt even imagine if i waited until 50% amber or more


----------



## Ocho2 (May 11, 2012)

RL420 said:


> I harvested at like 2% amber, maybe 1 amber on an entire leaf and that smoke was so fucking stoney, i couldnt even imagine if i waited until 50% amber or more


Does the flowering length of a strain include the time it takes to show its sex, or is at that length of time once they show their sex?

Thanks RL 

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 11, 2012)

I think they base it off of when you start your 12/12 schedule. Although i always use it as a reference not my exact harvest date. Im always in there with my microscope waiting for the perfect time. Then usually do a 24h dark cycle, its a hippy myth i think works and others claim it works, so i do it. fuck it. lol


----------



## Ocho2 (May 11, 2012)

RL420 said:


> I think they base it off of when you start your 12/12 schedule. Although i always use it as a reference not my exact harvest date. Im always in there with my microscope waiting for the perfect time. Then usually do a 24h dark cycle, its a hippy myth i think works and others claim it works, so i do it. fuck it. lol


Yeah I have a scope I got a Radioshack. Was $11.00. Its 60x to 100x, has a focus dial, and a light on it. It's pretty sicknasty for $11.00.

So I would say I am looking at 8 to 10 weeks from today to harvest? Somewhere in that range? I know I won't harvest until I see a decent amount of Amber, but just trying to guess how long since now it's coming to the best part .

How long did you flower your WW x BB? Like from start of 12/12 to chopping?

Thanks RL and all 

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 11, 2012)

58 days, might have been 59


----------



## supchaka (May 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Yeah I have a scope I got a Radioshack. Was $11.00. Its 60x to 100x, has a focus dial, and a light on it. It's pretty sicknasty for $11.00.
> 
> So I would say I am looking at 8 to 10 weeks from today to harvest? Somewhere in that range? I know I won't harvest until I see a decent amount of Amber, but just trying to guess how long since now it's coming to the best part .
> 
> ...


i have the same radio shack scope. I've found the best way to use it is to cut little leaves off and lay em flat on something to check the trics. I've tried and tried to just mash it into the bud but it's just so hard to focus that way.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 12, 2012)

supchaka:7420183 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I have a scope I got a Radioshack. Was $11.00. Its 60x to 100x, has a focus dial, and a light on it. It's pretty sicknasty for $11.00.
> ...


Ironically i did the same thing. The only way to focus in on a nugget was mashing so snipping a leaf and laying it on the table with that light on worked perfectly .

Thanks chaka :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 12, 2012)

So after the first dose of 12/12, i believe i have stumbled upon the first sign of sex. 

Now i may be getting too excited, but RL stated his preflowered before flipping to 12/12.

Im attaching three photos. They are of the new growth at the top of number one. Please save them to tour computer and zoom in on the left and right by those new small nodes. I see a small ball spitting out two hairs, and i can see possible hairs on the other side that i couldn't snap a photo of.

Let the epic-ness begin <3

-Ocho2


----------



## scroglodyte (May 12, 2012)

pic #2..............fem


----------



## Ocho2 (May 12, 2012)

scroglodyte:7420506 said:


> pic #2..............fem


Thank you Scrog for confirming that .

I am filled with intense excitement .

Thanks scrog and all .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 12, 2012)

Now that I've gone in and gotten a better look, i have found pistils on all three plants.

I tried to snap photos for you guys, but my camera can't zoom in since its already so difficult to see with your eye >.<.

Seeing pistils put the biggest smile on my face.

+Rep to Attitude and +Rep to Female Seeds...if it were possible xD.

Thanks everyone. First flower update will be around sunday morning.

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (May 12, 2012)

They all look female to me. I've seen many many times a plant can start out showing bot sexes the first day or 2. I've had a handful of plants thro a hair out to only start growing balls the next day. With that said tho your plants look further along and solid females.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 12, 2012)

supchaka:7421785 said:


> They all look female to me. I've seen many many times a plant can start out showing bot sexes the first day or 2. I've had a handful of plants thro a hair out to only start growing balls the next day. With that said tho your plants look further along and solid females.


Well all three pictures are of number one. The one in the back that the FIM failed on. But i see pistils on 2 and 3. Just need to wait a few days for pictures .

Thanks chaka

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 13, 2012)

Well hello everyone. Welcome to the first update in flowering .

I flipped the lights to 12/12, and they started their first dose of darkness at 2pm on Friday . Even though it has been only two days, things are starting to change a lot. Along with the female preflowers appearing.

So I cannot really catch many pictures of the preflowers. At this point they are so small, I can BARELY catch it with my eye. I have 150% confirmed female preflowers on every single plant. The most noticeable ones, and the longest pistils/preflowers are on number one. As confirmed by SCROG up above. I took several pictures of spots throughout the entire plants. Nodes, main stems, and even the top growths. If you guys notice anything that sticks out such as preflowers please do let me know .

So we shall start off as normal with number one. Currently she is nearly 20 inches tall. Her first preflowers are showing at the top of the plant, to the left and right of the new growth. This is the plant that the FIM did not work properly on, but holy bajeezus how beautiful she still is. She popped the soil on 4/8/12, and is also the first to show noticeable female preflowers . Preflowers show in pictures number 1 and number 3.



Here is number two. I just snapped the perfect photo of a SMALL and hard-to-see preflower. Check it out in pictures number 4 and 5, right side node. She popped the soil on 4/9/12. Excellent FIM, excellent node growth, and just overall excellent results. Though a few nodes didn't quite make it to the top, there are a total of 6 super strong nodes and two that I have to keep tucking leaves down for. Hopefully those two smaller ones will make it to the top, though tucking should ensure that. She is a massive bush, and I expect the largest yield from her. She measures in at 18 inches tall, and 23 inches wide.

View attachment 2165604

Here is number three. She has taken off from the FIM just as number two did. Four, possibly six, super strong nodes. She measures in at 14 inches tall, and 17 inches wide. I couldnt get a picture of a female preflower on her, but they are there .


And here is multiple shots I took. They are from all of the plants, random places, and hopefully you guys can spot out more preflowers..even though they are there..its still super awesome.

View attachment 2165609View attachment 2165611View attachment 2165612View attachment 2165613View attachment 2165619View attachment 2165620View attachment 2165634 View attachment 2165635View attachment 2165638View attachment 2165639View attachment 2165641View attachment 2165645View attachment 2165646View attachment 2165648 View attachment 2165649View attachment 2165650View attachment 2165652View attachment 2165653View attachment 2165656View attachment 2165657View attachment 2165658 View attachment 2165659

And here is the growView attachment 2165664View attachment 2165669View attachment 2165670

Well everyone, even though it's early things are getting different and I am super excited. According to female seeds website, along with Attitude, it says 7-8 weeks from when you flip your lights to 12/12. Estimated harvest date is 7/4/12 to 7/11/12. Though this date may not be 100% accurate, as I'll be wating for at least 20% amber trichomes.

Can't wait to hear back from you all !

-Ocho2


----------



## THEK3N (May 13, 2012)

These are going to be beasts, I can feel it in my bones.
looks great Ocho.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 13, 2012)

THEK3N said:


> These are going to be beasts, I can feel it in my bones.
> looks great Ocho.


Thanks a lot K3N. I had to edit the update and finish it, so the full one is up now. Yeah I can feel it too. These plants already dwarf my plants in the past, including the ones that were stolen, and it's just the beginning of flowering. The fact that they will stretch 2.5-3 more feet makes butterflies flutter in my stomach XD.

Thanks K3N :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 13, 2012)

Is it showing as a bunch of "attachments" followed with numbers? They aren't showing as photos for me >.<..


----------



## THEK3N (May 13, 2012)

yeah no pics... just attachments that don't work.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 13, 2012)

THEK3N said:


> yeah no pics... just attachments that don't work.


Hm thats odd. I put a space in between each photo, they all showed up, then they say "attachment" again. I see the photos for #1,#2,and#3..but the grow and giant cluster of photos came up in words and numbers.

Bah >.<

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 13, 2012)

So since the photos decided to get all messed up in the update, I just went ahead and attached them all a better way.

Thanks everyone .

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 13, 2012)

What kind of camera you got? Check for the white balance option and it will take away the orange tint from the HPS, see if it works.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 13, 2012)

RL420 said:


> What kind of camera you got? Check for the white balance option and it will take away the orange tint from the HPS, see if it works.


There isn't an option on the camera. The Mrs. said she's going to try and change it.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 14, 2012)

I've found a couple more preflowers. A light bulb finally popped above my head and i used my 10x field scope .

Even though i havent heard back much, i hope you all enjoy. I plan on updating again within a few days, as within a week or two these preflowers will no longer be preflowers and there will be pistils everywhere .

Thanks everybody !

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 14, 2012)

just trip your lights off when you take photos


----------



## Ocho2 (May 14, 2012)

Ill take some new photos when the lights flip in an hour . Sorry about the orange everyone >.<

Whats everyone smoking on today? I scored some super stanky deathstar. Haven't had it in years. Same with sesi star, which ia why i ordered the seeds :3

-Ocho2


----------



## THEK3N (May 14, 2012)

We got Cola about me atm,some good shit.
Don't think we get weed with names like "Deathstar" in the Uk lol.


----------



## RL420 (May 14, 2012)

I picked up a slice of super skunk for tonights launch of diablo 3!!


----------



## THEK3N (May 14, 2012)

If only I had a good computer..


----------



## Ocho2 (May 14, 2012)

Ill second not having a good computer. I mean, mine runs W.O.W. nicely, but Diablo would own it >.<. The old republic won't run on it and it's just collecting dust .

I took photos in the dark..but my camera didn't pick up much. My phone camera may pick up the preflowers as it did with the lights on..just not easy to get in the perfect spot in the dark xD.


----------



## RL420 (May 14, 2012)

SWTOR had the worst engine EVER. ruined the game imo, so many problems


----------



## Ocho2 (May 15, 2012)

No leaves at the top of the plants are affected, but these are at the bottom of number one and two. Reminds me a lot of when I burned leaves due to heat of the 400watt at 11 inches.

Or is it simply because its low on the plant?

Kind of worries me, but the girls are looking great .

Thanks everyone. 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 15, 2012)

Also to add to the above post, i count 4 or 5 on number 1 and 2. But all low.

-Ocho2


----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)

I've found this chart helpful in the past. View attachment 2168597 How close are the lights? the leaf edges are turning up. I think that's do to the plant trying to conserve moisture. Might need to back light off a bit. Do you use RO water? Calmag might help if you do.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 15, 2012)

PixiDustr said:


> I've found this chart helpful in the past. View attachment 2168597 How close are the lights? the leaf edges are turning up. I think that's do to the plant trying to conserve moisture. Might need to back light off a bit. Do you use RO water? Calmag might help if you do.


I use crystal geysey gallons of water. The light was a lot closer due to not raising it for a few days. It was probably at 14 or 15 inches and i raised it back to 21 inches.

Probably a lack of me raising the light. I fed them a very diluted feeding and added some non feeding water after that. +Rep to Pixi, and thanks very much;D

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

What is the key height to have a 400 Watt HPS light at? It seems when it was at 14 or 15 that burn occured.

Just don't want the girls damaged. Its at exactly 21 inches right now.

I plan on doing an update Friday everyone. The girls are growing tall extremely fast.

Would it be smart to like put the fan in the closet and have it blowing over the canopy and under the light? That way it can be closer?

Thanks all

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

I believe there's a chance that the burn is nutrient burn. Heat burn would be occurring at the tops of the plants. I noticed a couple small spots on another leaf..after I fed them again .

What do you guys recommend? Flushing? Or just feeding normal water for a day or two?

Hope to hear back soon. Thanks everyone.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

So i snapped photos for you guys. You can see the result of yellow and brown leaves, but there are only a few. Others are showing a few spots, as well as yellowish tips.

I also notice there is some curling inward, meaning the leaves are trying to conserve moisture. The light was low and is now at 21 inches.

Number one is 23 inches tall now.

Number two is 21.5 inches tall now.

And number three is 16 inches tall.

As you can see the plants are still very lush and healthy, i just know the problem can progress and I don't want to see them die >.<.

Here are the pictures, hopefully they help find the answer.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

Hope these help.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

Damn rollitup app won't let me attach them all at once >.<&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

And the final one.

Tips of leaves photo in this batch.

Hope to hear from you all and thanks so much.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

These leaves are from the bottom of number two. Sterilized the scissors and snipped them off.

Also I did a light flush both on number one and number two. 

I believe the only reason this occurred is because I bumped the nutrients from 1/2 TSP. per gallon to a full TSP per gallon.

But theres no symptoms on number 3 xD. Still gave her a small flush.

Time to snip garbage leaves from number 1. Thanks all

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

Went to snip a yellow leaf, and accidentally snipped a small node on number one -.-...epic fail.

This whole leaf issue has me on edge xD.


----------



## THEK3N (May 16, 2012)

I did the same once, went to turn a plant and I snapped off a branch! 
Its still early in the game, it will grow into the space by the time it's finished I bet.
just means more light for the rest of your beautiful plant. Don't get down..
x


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

THEK3N said:


> I did the same once, went to turn a plant and I snapped off a branch!
> Its still early in the game, it will grow into the space by the time it's finished I bet.
> just means more light for the rest of your beautiful plant. Don't get down..
> x


Thanks k3n. Do you think that the leaves show nutrient. It was a small node..but thats not even what im down about. Just figuring out the leaves is my mak worry. Come this far, nothing can ruin it xD.

Hopefully giving normal water and lower doses of food will resolve it.

Thanks k3n

-Ocho2


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 16, 2012)

If those tips of the leaves wen't brown/black swivvled then crumbled off or you removed them then yes nute burn, if you're feeding in coco don't start just feeding water it won't help still always feed with nutes just use a lower dosage plant's that size no more than half strength i would say maybe stretch to 3/4 of max dose
If not you may have some bugs hiding somewhere which have been making a meal out of your plant's


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

Elliesdaddy:7439469 said:


> If those tips of the leaves wen't brown/black swivvled then crumbled off or you removed them then yes nute burn, if you're feeding in coco don't start just feeding water it won't help still always feed with nutes just use a lower dosage plant's that size no more than half strength i would say maybe stretch to 3/4 of max dose
> If not you may have some bugs hiding somewhere which have been making a meal out of your plant's


I seen like a tiny gnat flying around, but thats it. The tips and you confirm nutrient burn. I added a decent amount of non-food water before the lights went off just because i was so worried.

So when the light flip in ten hours, would you recommend feeding 1/4 tsp. Or 1/2 tsp. Per gallon? I feel if i stay too high in dosage that it will keep burning .

Im probably worrying more than i have to, but i just want the girls safe and sound.

The preflowers are popping up more and more. Im guessing within a week it will start to look insanely different.

Thanks ellies. Helps a lot buddy.

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 16, 2012)

Since the plants were doing perfect at 1/2 TSP. I think thats all I am going to feed them. Ive read that in Coco you alwayd want to flush, or 1/3 cup of food and topped off with 2/3 cup or normal water.

Maybe sticking with the 1/2 Tsp like before is the best route. If after feeding them that constantly I see burn ill go to 1/4 TSP.

Thanks all.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 17, 2012)

The plan was to do an update tomorrow, but I can't wait.

I can see why everyone has stressed how much of a stretch WW x BB stretches in flowering. The girls have grown an inch a day in flowering so far, meaning six inches already.

I made up new food for them. I knew upping the dose to a full TSP. a few days ago wasn't a good idea. I am now back to 1/2 Tsp. Per gallon. They will be fed shortly, once the water isn't cold and the temperature of their room.

Number one is 24 inches tall, and is the tallest. Also the first to show her preflowers.

Number two, the massive bush, is 22 inches tall. But so wide. Second beauty to show her preflowers.

Number three is so hard to even differentiate from number two..except she's shorter. The fim on her made her look like number two. She looks just like number two did before i flipped flowering last week. Last girl to show her preflowers.

Sorry the photos haven't been much, and quite orange, it's just a matter of time until i can capture the pistils better.

So ww x bb will stretch a foot or two and then really start to bud? Or is it more?

Thanks everyone 

So amazing looking back at what the girls were, and what they've transformed into now .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 17, 2012)

Best shot of a preflower I could get .

Can even see pistils on the opposite side

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 17, 2012)

I totally forgot you can like things..and also how to XD. Thanks RL.

I think they are looking excellent. No other leaves than the ones I noticed are showing burn. I fed at 2:30 am..and again at 2:30pm. The coco is at that perfect condition to water twice exactly in the 12 hours of light.

These are most definitely the most beautiful plants I have ever grown. Along with the tallest, and most lush. It's all around amazing. And yet its still just beginning.

Thanks RL and everyone .

-Ocho2

P.s. How do you like a post XD?


----------



## THEK3N (May 17, 2012)

Bottom right corner of post XD


----------



## Ocho2 (May 18, 2012)

It has been officially one week of flowering. Tje girls are on and still no signs of further nutrient burn.

What a relief . I was worried.

How long would you predict until the pistil really begin getting longer and more visible? Second ti third week?

Thanks everyone .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 18, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I've been on a few grow journals and discovered that those budsites really develeop around day 14 to 17.

The girls are looking amazing and Ill be doing an update before they flip off again, since its officially been one week of flowering.

Hope to hear back after I post .

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 18, 2012)

yeah 14 days++ youll see micro buds as i call em


----------



## Ocho2 (May 18, 2012)

Well even though I did an update a day or two ago, I went in and got a lot of better shots.

Rather than having the flash off, and having super orange photos, I put the flash on and it shows a the green in the plants so much better.

As for that mild case of nutrient burn, turns out many Coco growers intentionally burn the plants by overfeeding and it shows them to back off the food. I won't burn them anymore, as the girls are very satisfied at 1/2 TSP. of food per gallon.

Here are photos of number one. She is currently nearly 25 inches tall. Her preflowers, as you can see, are the closest of them all to being long pistils. I noticed that this plant was the worst one with nutrient burn, but luckily that was easily fixed. Hell, a lot more can go wrong than nutrient burn XD.



Here is number two. The mammoth bush. She was lightly affected by nutrient burn. Noticeable preflowers, but smaller than the ones on number one.



And finally number three, whom shockingly resembles number two. Just not as mammoth in size. Very tiny preflowers on her, but hey, she is the runt.



My only issue now is trying to lower the heat above the tops. Ive had the light at 21 inches...but only have 21 inches of height left to raise it. What do you guys think? There isnt a shelf or anything to put the fan in there so the air can blow above the tops. Hmph -.-..

Here is the grow and thanks everyone .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 19, 2012)

The buds on the only plant i harvested were so light in weight due to garbage cheap CFLs.

These are about to be thick and massive nuggets..with weight.

The excitement is so overwhelming xD. I can't wait to see them appear in a week-ish.

Think its possible to weigh out at harvest with ten ounces? 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 20, 2012)

Bump bumpity bumpbumpbump xD.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 20, 2012)

We have pistils!

On number one and number two.

Number threes preflowers are developing more though. 

Im worried about the stretch continuing. Space and heat..

No shelves to oscillate air above the canopy. Is the light at 17 inches with a fan blowing up at the glass of the light alright?

Hope to hear back from you guys.

Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 20, 2012)

Now Im curious if this stretching will stop bow that pistil are popping up.

The space is beat reserved for thos BUDS.


----------



## ocar93 (May 21, 2012)

hey ocho remember me man? Your plants are looking great. Just b e a u t i f u l! i started growing mine again and it's going great! keep it going


----------



## Ocho2 (May 21, 2012)

ocar93:7459899 said:


> hey ocho remember me man? Your plants are looking great. Just b e a u t i f u l! i started growing mine again and it's going great! keep it going


Of course i remember you . And thank you. The runt is almost 2 ft. And the others are well on their way to 3 feet.

How are your plants coming along? Post the link if you have a journal .

Thanks Ocar
-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (May 21, 2012)

Hey Ocho, you coming along very well! I blow air at the canopy, more then the light!!! The stretching will stop right about now, except sativas.......rw


----------



## Ocho2 (May 22, 2012)

roofwayne:7463232 said:


> Hey Ocho, you coming along very well! I blow air at the canopy, more then the light!!! The stretching will stop right about now, except sativas.......rw


Yeah it looks like those budsites are beginning to shape. Taking photos and posting now .

Thanks RW.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 22, 2012)

Flowering is going excellent. The stretch is totally slowing down.

Number threes preflowers are still small and not pistils like 1 and 2. But hey...it is the runt.

Haven't had the chance to measure them. Just hitting the zZzZzZz's now.

What will be best for them when i am gone Friday through sunday? Just fill those trays up with diluted food?

Heres photos . 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 22, 2012)

And more ;3


----------



## Ocho2 (May 22, 2012)

And the last wave. Sorry the app on my phone is just easier this late xD

Can't wait to hear back 
-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 22, 2012)

I am amazed.

The pistils are EVERYWHERE on number one and number two. Even on nodes that barely get light.

Does this mean the plants ripening up to produce the buds ?

The leaves are growing really tight, and i believe stretching is done on #1 and #2.

The runt may stretch a bit more. Only because its preflowers are still maturing. But the tallest is what i was worried about.

Hope to see microbuds by friday before I visit family for the weekend.

Thanks everyone :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 23, 2012)

Hello everyone . Hope everyone is having a good week. Seems like it has dragged on some, but it's almost over XD.

Today marks day #12 of flowering. Plants number one and number two have an enormous amount of pistils on them. They are in the pairs of two, and are lengthy and preparing to make those beautiful buds. Excitement has hit an insane level ^_^.

Number two looks almost just like number two. Huge, lovely, awesome bushes.

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Also took shots of the pistils, everything is looking great. Anxiously waiting those mini buds to pop up. Looks like they are getting quite close !
[/FONT]
Number three is still slightly behind, but runts to that xD.

Here is number one !



Number two 



And our runt, number three 



And the entire grow !



I leave town on Friday. When the lights flip friday it will be their 14th day/2nd week in flowering. I know the trays of food will hold them until I return Sunday.

Thanks everyone, and cannot wait to hear back 




!

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 23, 2012)

looking good buddy, sorry i havnt been around, diablo 3 is really taking up allllll my free time


----------



## Ocho2 (May 24, 2012)

Oh its no problem. Its just time passing slowly until these mini buds show.

Im going to re-read your wwxbb journal shortly. What day of flowering did you begin seeing those microbuds?

Im so pumped.

Thanks RL. DIABLO AWAY :3

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 24, 2012)

This is day 18 of flower from my journal


----------



## Ocho2 (May 24, 2012)

RL420 said:


> This is day 18 of flower from my journal View attachment 2182148


Hell yeah. Thanks RL. Hopefully mine will look the same this coming tuesday..as that wil be day 18:3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 24, 2012)

Here are the tops of the plants before the lights flipped. They are now in their 13th day or darkness :3!

Looking more and more like mini nugs .

Thanks all :3
-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 24, 2012)

What would be a good amount to fill the trays of water to? Ill water them Friday before i leave then the trays will be filled.

Hope to hear back soon

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 25, 2012)

Well hello everyone. I have been awake all night packing, and prepping the girls for my two days away.

I went in and took a bunch of photos. I put the trays under them, and Ive decided to just keep tje trays there from now on. Looking at how huge they are is one things..but moving them is a whole different level of hassle xD. They are just huge. So proud.

Today at 2:38pm, they will be put into their 14th day or darkness.

Hopefully someone replies with an opinion on how much water should be put in the trays. Watered them at 2am..again before the lights flip..and then water in the trays.

Im about to upload a few posts of just photos. The app likes to not let you do over 4..or it will freeze.

Thanks everyone .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 25, 2012)

Round two . They are looking fabulous.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 25, 2012)

Though the buds haven't quite arrived, it's an absolute jungle in there.

Thanks again all :3 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 26, 2012)

Gah being away from the girls SUCKS.

I hope the water is good..and i hope the cat doesn't try to scale the barricade to the room to eat them and cause mischief. -.-.

Returning tomorrow though. Super anxious.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 27, 2012)

Well hello everyone. Hope everyone had a good weekend

I am heading back shortly, and even though the lights will be off, I'm most definitely taking photos.

Today is their 16th day of darkness, and Im hoping to see mini buds when I return.

Be back in a few hours :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 27, 2012)

I came home to these. It was real hard to get good photos as theirs no light for the camera to focus on them.

The buds are EVERYWHERE. The lights flip on at 4 hours, so be ready for a real awesome update !

-Ocho2


----------



## supchaka (May 27, 2012)

You're not taking pics with 4 hours left of dark are ya? silly question I know


----------



## Ocho2 (May 27, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You're not taking pics with 4 hours left of dark are ya? silly question I know


Yeah i had to. Couldn't wait xD. But the good photo's will be uploaded here soon once the lights flip on. It's quite breathtaking xD.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 28, 2012)

Well I am quite pumped, as I am staring at mini White Widow x Big Bud Nuggets. They are really pretty, even though they are young and no where near developed.

The girls have stretched, and will no longer stretch anymore. I am lucky, because after raising the light now so it is 18 inches above them, I only have one foot left to raise it and I have no more space in height. Do you guys think that it will be enough? Eighteen inches above them, with a foot left to spare? Paranoia has me >.<.

Below here are the stunning pictures of number one. She has micro buds everywhere, and she measures in at exactly 3 foot tall .



Here is number two. It is honestly way to large to even capture in a photo, no matter how far away I am. The nodes are everywhere, the buds are everywhere, and it is definitely the largest plant. Thanks RL on the idea of FIM'ing. She measures in at 2 foot and 11 inches, one inch shy of three feet.



And last but not least, the runt. She measures in at 2 foot 8 inches, and man did she catch up! You can see her mini buds are coming in, but a day or two behind the other girls. Also almost too big to get in a photo, and resembles number two greatly.



Well here are photos I took of the grow, as well as shots from above..which were difficult to snap. It is quite hard working around them, as my whole closet is now a jungle. Like, holy shit (pardon my language) but from here everything is just about to EXPLODE. Though I am worried about the height space issue. I may have to create a makeshift shelf or something for a fan, that way the light can stay close to the canopy. What do you guys think? Input will help extremely. Id rather have the light closer, but is it necessary?



Thanks everyone ^_^.

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (May 28, 2012)

lookin good chap im growin ww x bb md there a month old nd just put into flower (due to height restriction lol)


cant for her to go mad like urs dude.
subbed


----------



## Ocho2 (May 28, 2012)

shadyslater said:


> lookin good chap im growin ww x bb md there a month old nd just put into flower (due to height restriction lol)
> View attachment 2189134
> 
> cant for her to go mad like urs dude.
> subbed


Your picture is great, and welcome to the grow. Thanks for following as well, +rep to you . Day 16 is when i returned from visiting family and found micro buds everywhere .

I am also running into a space issue with height. They are all so huge, the light is 18 inches above them, and only one foot left to spare for them. I hope its enough xD

Thanks again, +rep, and if you have a link to your journal or grow please do post so I can watch.

Jappy memorial day everyone. Shots and blunts for the brave individuals that sacrificed their lives for our country :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 28, 2012)

Ocho2:7492380 said:


> shadyslater said:
> 
> 
> > lookin good chap im growin ww x bb md there a month old nd just put into flower (due to height restriction lol)
> ...


Wow I said JAPPY...


----------



## Ocho2 (May 28, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Wow I said JAPPY...


W00t. RW with the plentiful random likes :3.

I am so pumped the lights turn on in an hour. Will be going into day 18 when they flip again.

Now tgat i ghink about it. Im quite toazted and tipsy.

..thus the phone typing errors..eh ill keep them there anyways ^_^.

Shoobeedooowop

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 29, 2012)

Day 17 of flowering, mini update it is.

After journeying through WWxBB journals, it blows mind. These buds in matter of 15 more days are going to be insanely giant.

Photos are top bud shots. And the plant alone is number two. She is a beast. Still couldn't fit thr whole thing in a picture >.<.

-Ocho2


----------



## Wand Via Stomps (May 29, 2012)

Nice grow ocho2. I might get WW X BB for a 2 liter Sog grow. Can't wait to see your havest.


----------



## Ocho2 (May 29, 2012)

Wand Via Stomps said:


> Nice grow ocho2. I might get WW X BB for a 2 liter Sog grow. Can't wait to see your havest.


Thanks Wand for stopping in . +Rep to you ^_^.

Tonight will be day 18 in darkness, and I am super pumped that every day goes by I am that much closer to harvest.

I am guessing day 56 will be harvest time, as long as the trichomes are nice and cloudy.

Sub and stick around if you'd like.

Thanks everyone and hope to hear back a lot more !

- Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 30, 2012)

Im worried about the heat at the tops. Being broke makes it hard for an $80 fan and $25 ducting to get the heat out.

Now to brainstorm on how to solve the problem or get money >.<..

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (May 30, 2012)

try and see if one of your friends/family has a old free window A/C? I recently was having heat problems and picked up an old A/C from a friend. He said it didnt work so i replaced the freon tank and its good as new!


----------



## Ocho2 (May 30, 2012)

RL420:7498693 said:


> try and see if one of your friends/family has a old free window A/C? I recently was having heat problems and picked up an old A/C from a friend. He said it didnt work so i replaced the freon tank and its good as new!


Heat isn't the issue really. I have cold AC air blowing in. The fans not directly on the plants but blows and circulates below by the buckets. The temperature stays at a stable 73F-75F but I am just worried about the heat at the tops. Would running the fan as is, and just keeping the lights distant be good?

Maybe making a shelf, if it will fit, and putting the fan on the shelf so its blowing above the tops? Only problem there is not much fresh air would be coming in.

Thanks RL :d!!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 30, 2012)

The girls are currentlt in their 20th day of darkness. Since i cant really afford the fan to get rid of heat, im going to construct tonight so the tops are cooler and the light can be lower than it is.

Let the brainstorming begin, and ill be doing another update when they are on in six hours :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 30, 2012)

The Mrs. and I scored some yummy stinky skunk, and fresh cannabutter caramels my hippie friend makes. And man she made them good xD!

The dank bud taste accents the caramel. Reminds me of caramel weed salt water taffy. Real intense body high.

She also makes some good white chocolates with boomers in them :3.

Whats everyone enjoying and smoking on tonight?

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (May 30, 2012)

Hey Ocho!! I be smoking Cinderella!! You are fine on temp so far! Get a small fan to blow across tops, you could get regular 6" fan for less then $15. Quit buying fancy eats and get a fan, man. lol just kidding...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (May 31, 2012)

Woot! It's looking crazier every day. Ladies and Gents, the update for flowering day number 19. I said 20..but today is 20th in dark >.<.

Here is number one. And she is currently 3 ft 1 inch tall. The buds, everywhere on every plant are so awesome and so white. It blows my mind, and using flash gets rid of that annoying orange color and really brings it out.



Number two is so insane, it's impossible to fit it in a photo. The three foot tall mammoth bush of sparkly greatness. Surprisingly there is way more flowers and nodes outside of the photo. FIM'ing is definitely a great method if done right. Though I messed one up, at least I know how to do it as shown in number 2 and 3 .



Number three is also quite a bush, but no where near like number two. She started flowering at 12 inches, and the others were 18-20 inches. Surprisingly enough, she shot up and stretched up to just a hair shy of three feet tall.



And a few shots of all the girls .



I hope you guys enjoy, as I am astonished and mesmerized every time I look at them. Too pretty. So amazing that it's hard to put into simple words. But the heat seems to be alright. I officially have one foot left to raise the light. And today at dark for the girls will be day 20. According to most journals I have seen, day 56 was the average harvest on the strain. But if it needs longer, ill most definitely wait. No reason in harvesting girls when they aren't potent and ready to be chopped. I am going for the all cloudy trichs. Maybe some amber, but just depends then. Money being tight already, and being spent on needs and weeds doesn't help XD. I guess its normal for us college kids to be broke though XD.

I hope you all enjoy, and have a wonderful evening / day . Can't wait to hear back from all of my subb'ed friends, and even more faces that pop in !

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 31, 2012)

Seems like the fan full powers circulating air has dropped the temperature at the tops. So i am a bit less worried and paranoid.

Is 79F no more than 80F decent at The tops? This hydrometer from walmart seems pretty accurate. No leaf curling and the cool fresh air helps.

Thanks all :3

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (May 31, 2012)

People say 82 is tops, but what do they know! lol Each strain handles heat different. When you get later in flower, they will look pretty tore up, which is as it should be! ...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (May 31, 2012)

roofwayne:7503016 said:


> People say 82 is tops, but what do they know! lol Each strain handles heat different. When you get later in flower, they will look pretty tore up, which is as it should be! ...rw


Thanks RW . Is it normal that some lower leaves at the bottom and completely yellow and dying? I mean they aren't getting any light, and they still feel like the green leaves.

Its looking great, and hope to hear back more.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (May 31, 2012)

Just like RL's journal said "Trichs all over in 24 hours" XD.

Im currently working on a project of mine. I have a pretty bad skin disease, and it causes an insane amount of pain and I can't sleep at night. Already hard enough barely being able to afford bud medicine, let alone and the shit they want to put me on.

Ive gone through shots that killed my immune system years ago, along with steroid creams ointments and foams.

Talking with Michigan Medical Marijuana to see if I have a Michigan address, and though I live in another state that marijuana is illegal in, if it's possible to obtain a MMJ card. Medicines that would help would be things such as hemp oil topicals, along with bud for the anxiety stress and sleeping issues.

What's you guys' opinion on it? Is it possible? Why in the hell can they not just legalize already -.-. Going to the dermatologist today put me in the most horrible mood, because we are just like fucking lab rats to them, you know?

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (May 31, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Thanks RW . Is it normal that some lower leaves at the bottom and completely yellow and dying? I mean they aren't getting any light, and they still feel like the green leaves.
> 
> Its looking great, and hope to hear back more.
> 
> -Ocho2


Yes it normal for leaves to turn yellow or die at bottom, when in heavy flower. Now if it at the top and you some time before harvest, it would be cal-mag issue.....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 1, 2012)

roofwayne:7507042 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks RW . Is it normal that some lower leaves at the bottom and completely yellow and dying? I mean they aren't getting any light, and they still feel like the green leaves.
> ...


Awesome. It's just way way below so thats good. Only worry i have is when the door was shut during their darkness humidity was at 72%. Once i opened the door it shot down to 35%. Maybe shutting the door completely is a bad idea? Would a crack for ventilation and air flow be alright? Just don't want any light to mess with its flowering.

Thanks:3

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 1, 2012)

Leave a fan running in the dark! I live at 5,000ft, my rh changes 60% daily, hourly, it too crazy to worry about!!You could crack door and block it with a blanket or something!!...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 1, 2012)

roofwayne:7508900 said:


> Leave a fan running in the dark! I live at 5,000ft, my rh changes 60% daily, hourly, it too crazy to worry about!!You could crack door and block it with a blanket or something!!...rw


Thanks RW. With the bedroom door shut, and the grow room cracked with the fan running, it stays from 45%-49%. That way it's still in complete darkness :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can tell the buds have gotten bigger but i wonder when they are going to be longer and bigger. Maybe a week ish?

They are in their 21st day of darkness :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 2, 2012)

So I snapped some photos of the tops. Quite amazing how on Sunday they were the microbuds that had only a few out, and now they are this :3.

Can't wait to see whats going to happen next :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

So lower leaves on the plants are yellow. But i noticed a few leaves that look nute burned. Heres photos. I added normal water, only 16oz, to the 1/2tsp per gallon solution. Hope to hear back soon.

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Ohco, There a lot leaves look funny during a grow. Watch it and see if new leaves develop the same problem, then you have a issue......rw


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 3, 2012)

how much they stretched while they've been in floiwer ocho??????????


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

shadyslater:7517213 said:


> how much they stretched while they've been in floiwer ocho??????????


They stretched 1.5-2 feet. Quite a stretch xD.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

roofwayne:7517161 said:


> Ohco, There a lot leaves look funny during a grow. Watch it and see if new leaves develop the same problem, then you have a issue......rw


Ive noticed it only on a few randoms, but nothing really on new leaves forming. I guess it's just something that needs watched the next few days.

Paranoia and me don't mix that well :/.

Thanks RW

-ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 3, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> They stretched 1.5-2 feet. Quite a stretch xD.


cool im getting worried i didnt let mine veg enough now lol they had 3 1/2 weeks nd i was worried bout runnin outta space nd now they not gonna grow enough lol . i cant win wiv myself man lol


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

shadyslater:7518337 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > They stretched 1.5-2 feet. Quite a stretch xD.
> ...


How tall were they at 3.5 weeks? I vegged mine for nearly 5 weeks..but got impatient xD. Two of mine were nearly two feet and the other (the runt) was only 1foot tall and now all of them are over 3 ft..but only and couple inches more.

I keep getting paranoid about the leaves. I've never flushed my coco either, and many say to. But since everything has been fine this long it may not be needed.

Coco growers say to feed until you see burn, and then lighten up on the nutrients. I saw burn at 1tsp. per gallon and went back to 1/2tsp per gallon. IF this is burn ill bump down to 1/4 per gallon but definitely going to have to watch for a day or two.

Hell..maybe nothings wrong and im being high and paranoid -.-

Thanks slater:3
-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes you are!...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

roofwayne:7518397 said:


> Yes you are!...rw


More leaves have gotten yellow spots, in which some of those yellow spots have a bit of brown in the middle. The leaves are here and there at the newer areas where they have grown, including on tops of nodes. Not the ones associated with the buds, but big fans below them.

Should I whip up a lower dose of food for them? Go to 1/4 strength from 1/2 strength?

Thanks RW

-ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 3, 2012)

That could be a cal-mag issue, Add espom salt, plant in straight coco need extra cal-mag,as I remember!....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> That could be a cal-mag issue, Add espom salt, plant in straight coco need extra cal-mag,as I remember!....rw
> View attachment 2197595


Where can i get espom at? Any idea how much per gallon?


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 3, 2012)

The only kind I ever used is the kind at drug store. They are better ones. Read back package, I use 1 tsp per gallon. Add it one a week.....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

roofwayne:7518914 said:


> The only kind I ever used is the kind at drug store. They are better ones. Read back package, I use 1 tsp per gallon. Add it one a week.....rw


You only feed them one time a week with the solution? It would have to be 1tsp of salt amf 1/4-1/2 tsp. Of nutrients?

I went in and took as many shots as i could. Man are they pretty. Just want to fix the issue. Hopefully a second opinion or something will confirm the issue. I read that coco has a tendency to eat up all the epsom salt..and causes cal mag issues. But these signs also show nute burn in a way.

Here come the photos and see if studying the leaves helps. Time to keep reading..xD

-Ocho2

Also i noticed that number one is a more light green shade than the other plants..which also can show calmag issue..


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope to hear back soon. Damn am i super worried :/..


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am also going to go in and take a video. Ill post the link to it. Please do look at it, all help really os GREATLY appreciated. Time to be a worry wart and smoke a pipe ..

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I went in and took a good long video. I uploaded it to youtube, but it is still processing.

Video is taken in the dark. You can really see the leaves that show the issue.

It should be processed soon and ill post the link. Please everyone, do check it out.

I'll be feeding the girls at 1/4 strength tonight, and if the issue continues after a day or two ill worry more.

Keep an eye out for this link, im impatiently waiting on slow YouTube -.-

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the link to the video 

[video=youtube;JTe89ioU9pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTe89ioU9pg[/video]

Nearly 7 minutes long, I hope you guys enjoy. And most of all, I hope it helps with the issue I am seeing.

I said they were in day 24 of darkness, when its 23. My mind has literally been all over the place, just because of this issue.

Thanks everyone,

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Even better..it even posted the video for me XD!


----------



## mikmike (Jun 3, 2012)

hmmm what ppm of the water u are feeding her? what is the ph of your soil as well?


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 3, 2012)

mikmike:7520154 said:


> hmmm what ppm of the water u are feeding her? what is the ph of your soil as well?


I am unsure. I dont have the money for the tool to measure it >.<.


----------



## mikmike (Jun 4, 2012)

well it could be a lock out depending on your PH and if that is correct it is either calmag def or nitrogen so u might want to up your nuts, but u need to know the ph of your soil so we can see if we just correct the soil then the plants will take up the nuts.
View attachment 2198221
This diagram shows PH to what nuts take up  u want 6.5 is a good area to be in so i would get a ph tester for soil and not a cheap 10 dollar on because that shit is not accurate at all. u are going to spend atleast around 40 bucks if not more  u need to know your ph when growing pot


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

mikmike:7520855 said:


> well it could be a lock out depending on your PH and if that is correct it is either calmag def or nitrogen so u might want to up your nuts, but u need to know the ph of your soil so we can see if we just correct the soil then the plants will take up the nuts.
> View attachment 2198221
> This diagram shows PH to what nuts take up  u want 6.5 is a good area to be in so i would get a ph tester for soil and not a cheap 10 dollar on because that shit is not accurate at all. u are going to spend atleast around 40 bucks if not more  u need to know your ph when growing pot


How exactly does the meter work? What should I do in the meantime until I get it? I believe Ill be able to grab it tomorrow from the hydro store. Would it be smart to feed at 1/4 strength, 1/2 strength, or more? The sign appeared at 1/2 strength. 

Thanks mike

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

So i am definitely picking up the meter today. Exactly how do i use it and all?

Im seeing more leaves are affected. I just fed at 1/4 strength..


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Man they look great..minus the fact that they are sick and dying


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Too worried


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ill most definitely be able to get this today. Probably just this though. Will it ne good enough?

http://hydrogardensandlights.com/store?page=shop.product_details&flypage=vmj_naru.tpl&product_id=4040&category_id=20


----------



## catainahab (Jun 4, 2012)

just measure the water after you have mixed the nutes and adjust ph5.8 for hydro/coco 6.5-6.8 for soil. then water the plants. to be honest 1 of your plants looks over fed but only slightly. and the other looks under fed. shift back down to 1/4 strength for a couple of waterings then that will hopefully get the nute lock out of the pale one and reduce the burn on the other. then start increasing the nutes again. just to clear something up what nutes you using


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

catainahab:7521341 said:


> just measure the water after you have mixed the nutes and adjust ph5.8 for hydro/coco 6.5-6.8 for soil. then water the plants. to be honest 1 of your plants looks over fed but only slightly. and the other looks under fed. shift back down to 1/4 strength for a couple of waterings then that will hopefully get the nute lock out of the pale one and reduce the burn on the other. then start increasing the nutes again. just to clear something up what nutes you using


Well that is quite the relief that I should have watered at 1/4, as i did so three hours ago.

Gah haven't even been able to sleep :/.

Do you think watering at 1/4 strength twice a day is good? I water when the lights turn on in the morning, and once when they are about to flip in the mid afternoon 12 hours later.

Since i fed at 1/4 strength once, in about 6 hours ill go grab a meter. As well as water again if you agree its a good idea.

Thanks very much Cata .


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

catainahab:7521341 said:


> just measure the water after you have mixed the nutes and adjust ph5.8 for hydro/coco 6.5-6.8 for soil. then water the plants. to be honest 1 of your plants looks over fed but only slightly. and the other looks under fed. shift back down to 1/4 strength for a couple of waterings then that will hopefully get the nute lock out of the pale one and reduce the burn on the other. then start increasing the nutes again. just to clear something up what nutes you using


I am using the following.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

So a bit of relief, as I haven't slept yet. The issue has had me to worried.

The owner of the hydro store is going to hook me up. The tester for coco coir, the medium tester, runs $8. The ph tester, thats more accurate than the pen models runs 15. Ill also be grabbing PH up and down.

Now he said I should test the coco to determine its Ph. Then either adjust accordingly in the water to change the PH of the coco.

Or..

Test the coco, possibly flush them all, then have the solution at the proper PH for the girls.

What do you guys think?

The moment I get the tester Ill start testing the coco and all. I wont fees again until I am able to go to the hydro store, that way the tester can test the coco.

Hope to hear back,
Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 4, 2012)

Good!! Ph can cause nute lock out. I use coco instead of soil and mix so every thing in there, including Garden Lime. I do not have to worry about PH. That why I took the path I did. Look at all your learning. lol You be alright, relax. Do some's...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

roofwayne:7522285 said:


> Good!! Ph can cause nute lock out. I use coco instead of soil and mix so every thing in there, including Garden Lime. I do not have to worry about PH. That why I took the path I did. Look at all your learning. lol You be alright, relax. Do some's...rw


So will just watering with nutrients, and the water thatd PH adjusted, be fine? Or will flushing be needed?

Thanks RW. On that note, time to smoke some trees.

-Ocho2


----------



## Styles T (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm ready to be +Rep'd - I like your style and am definitely going to follow you like Twitter. Keep it up! Be looking out for a pm soon...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/529058-6wks-making.html  - I will update s0metime this week 0r the next


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

So I went to the hydro store, bought a PH hand test kit for the water. Also, I bought the meter to measure the PH of the soil.

First I tested the water. In which you see the photos. According to the color, its telling me the water with nutrients measures in around 6.5 PH.

Next, I watered them while they are sleeping with the solution I tested, and measured all three of their Coco PH level. The PH levels of the girls are:

Number One---6.3 PH
Number Two---6.5 PH
Number Three---6.6 PH

I have the PH up and down. Do I now just experiment to make that water around the 6.0 area?

Feedback as soon as possible is great. I hope to feed them with the 1/4 strength again, but with the PH adjusted.

Thanks everyone :3

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 4, 2012)

Ocho the Ph for coco would between soil and hydro, so I would put it a 6. The Guys on 12/12 thread I hang on put it at 5.8 for straight coco, they the ones who say they use epsom salt. Two reasons I went amended coco, no ph problems, no nutes!! Hang in there, it called learning hand on, best kind!!!...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

roofwayne:7523828 said:


> Ocho the Ph for coco would between soil and hydro, so I would put it a 6. The Guys on 12/12 thread I hang on put it at 5.8 for straight coco, they the ones who say they use epsom salt. Two reasons I went amended coco, no ph problems, no nutes!! Hang in there, it called learning hand on, best kind!!!...rw


I went ahead and created a new solution. I messed with the up and down, and tried to get the best color closest to 6.0.

Im going to water some soil not with plant, and test it out.

Thanks RW

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Once they turn on I am going to feed them the solution I toyed with to lower the ph.

Another update tonight.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

So it must be nutrient lockout due to the PH. Hopefully the solution I made up is close to the 5.8 to 6 range

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 4, 2012)

I did the same thing over watering pre-nuted soil and raising ph and causing nute lockout. One reason for the super coco, I can water it more. I like watering! lol...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

roofwayne:7524490 said:


> I did the same thing over watering pre-nuted soil and raising ph and causing nute lockout. One reason for the super coco, I can water it more. I like watering! lol...rw


I made sure I did the PH up and down right and hopefully its close to where I need to be.

And if its not just some more afjusying.


----------



## RL420 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never ran coco bro, but i know i follow the hydro chart for dyna-gro to a T and i dont have any problems, i dont 1/2 strength anything. Some of those leaves look like they are begging for nitrogen, could be locked from ph like everyone was saying a couple pages ago.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 4, 2012)

RL420:7525432 said:


> I've never ran coco bro, but i know i follow the hydro chart for dyna-gro to a T and i dont have any problems, i dont 1/2 strength anything. Some of those leaves look like they are begging for nitrogen, could be locked from ph like everyone was saying a couple pages ago.


Yeah the PH according to the chart they posted is locking out, so hopefully in an hour when I water the PH will be better. All up in the air until its feeding time.

Thanks RL:3
-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

So I went in with my new lowered PH water and it took them all to the 6.2 to 6.3 range, which is good but not good enough.

I toyed with the water, watered again but more water, waited, and took the measurements.

What a relief I have to see these readings.

Number one and number two are BOTH at a solid 6.0 pH

Number three had the best reading, and read in at 5.9.

The only worry is that the water I messed with and rewatered was under a gallon. So instead of 25 drips of PH DOWN it may require 30.

But now we wait. And hopefully see good results.

Thanks everyone 

-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 5, 2012)

i use coco and i keep the ph at 5.8. coco has a natural ability to buffer itself to about 6.5 but locks all nutes out at about 6.2. i water once a day with nute solution at 5.6 and the bitches look healthy. coco is a hydro medium so you can water it as many times as you like in a day. i work so i havent got time so i water with enough solution to get runoff ie: 1 litre of solute to get 10 cl out the bottom of the pot or 10% some people say 30% but the amount of nutes your chucking away seems a waste, it stops toxic salts. then leave them 24 hours for next watering. the medium buffers itself so when i check it its at 5.7 to 5.8 even though i make the solution 5.6. i havent used that feed before but you should never got near the top end of the feed strength on any nutes otherwise youll fry the plants. i use ionic coco nutes top end of the feed is 7ml per litre i didnt get over 6ml and they started to show leaf burn.


----------



## catainahab (Jun 5, 2012)

also you definitely need to get rid of all tthe dead leaf you've aquired they are a big problem with causing mould and attracting bugs. cleanliness is next to godliness


----------



## RL420 (Jun 5, 2012)

catainahab said:


> also you definitely need to get rid of all tthe dead leaf you've aquired they are a big problem with causing mould and attracting bugs. cleanliness is next to godliness



you dont want to see my underbush then


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

sounds like an interesting strain, subbed.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't want to give you potential bad news, but the subforum for Female Seeds on another site has WWxBB being very hermie prone. You might want to check for nanners fairly regularly.


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 5, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Don't want to give you potential bad news, but the subforum for Female Seeds on another site has WWxBB being very hermie prone. You might want to check for nanners fairly regularly.


whats a nanner??????? just so i kno

cheers


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I have read about wwxbb having a herm issue .

I think the issue is mainly caused when the plants are in a stressful environment, because that's what others have told the individuals that had the issue.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

crazyhazey:7526824 said:


> sounds like an interesting strain, subbed.


Awesome thanks for joining us crazy. +Rep to you, and an update is on the way :3.

Thanks again :3

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Every time Ive checked the girls before, I found more leaves that were hurt by the nutrient lockout.

Today, I am pleases to say..and relieved as hell..that the girls are no longer showing affected leaves, and I fed them only once earlier. I just fed them again, and I already see a big change .

In the end, the help from ALL OF YOU, and luckily getting the PH kit, has saved the girls from worse problems down the road. I lost two night's of sleep over it, but now I am officially at 100% relief. Thank you, every one of you, to helping me and giving me advice <3. It means a lot.

Here are photos of all of their tops, along with others. The bad leaves look horrible, but I know everything will be promising and positive from here on out.

In an hour the girls will be going into their 25th day of darkness, and all of these are from after 24 days of darkness.

Welcome to everyone newly subbed. I haven't made an update the past few days only because of my PH issue. Without the help of you all, my girls would have most likely starved to death.

Thanks everyone!!! We're back on track 
-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are more of the girls :3!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

The one photo that wouldn't fit. Damn apps need to work just like the website!

Thanks all.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

+Rep to Cata, Mike, Crazy, style, and brother :3. Everyone else, trust me I tried xD.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I experimented more today.

The Mrs. brought home water, and the first solution I created was perfect!

When watered, the girls coco PH level measures in at 5.9-6.0 on the dot.

I proceeded to make three more gallons up, and I am set for maybe a week ish on water. But now they will heal, and not be sick anymore .

Thanks everyone:3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

So when I water, and shortly after I test it and get 5.9-6.0, is it normal hours later to get pH readings in the 6.2-6.3 ph range?

I took Ph tests on the pots just now, and they read 6.2 to 6.3. But earlier when watered they read lower. Maybe due to the fact the plants drink up what I just gave them, at a proper reading, but shortly after the coco adjusts back to its normal pH of 6.5?

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Or would it just be smart to lower the pH on the water more, so they don't lock out at all?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Awesome thanks for joining us crazy. +Rep to you, and an update is on the way :3.
> 
> Thanks again :3
> 
> -ocho2


always glad to broaden my horizons on new genetics really 
im quite the big bud enthusiast myself to be honest. and the whole herm thing, all fems have the potential to herm really since a hermaphrodite is in its gene pool, most strains have a hermie in their lineage but its highly unlikely to get a herm with most(correct me if im wrong, but i think its less than a 2% chance to hermaphrodite, all depends the method they used to herm one of the females). but environmental stress takes much part in the decision for the plant to herm, you must remember that it hermaphrodites to continue the life of its species, the end goal is always survival.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking amazing choice of strains man, and should be amazing tasting stuff.. +rep and subbed.


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 5, 2012)

lookin good ocho and its good ta see ur babies are better now dude... im bout 16 days behind you with mine i've a ww x bb same as you and a eva seeds monster (my problem plant lol) she dont like being watered lol..
but your plants look rude and its cool ta see where i might be in a couple of weeks..
keep them happies man 
cheers


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

TogTokes:7529629 said:


> Fucking amazing choice of strains man, and should be amazing tasting stuff.. +rep and subbed.


Well thank you Tug, and welcome :3. I have so many seeds/strains, and the lineup for the next grow is going to be intense.

Next grow will be :
1 Bubblegummer (Female seeds)
1 Pure AK (Female seeds)
1 Sensi Star (Paradise Seeds)
1 Exodus Kush (DNA Genetics)

..but thats still a bit over a month away. I plan on germing again and restarting right when the current girls are chopped :3.

+Rep, and good to have you here :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

shadyslater:7529687 said:


> lookin good ocho and its good ta see ur babies are better now dude... im bout 16 days behind you with mine i've a ww x bb same as you and a eva seeds monster (my problem plant lol) she dont like being watered lol..
> but your plants look rude and its cool ta see where i might be in a couple of weeks..
> keep them happies man
> cheers


Thanks shady :3. I notice a slight change, but I know a few more days of PH adjusting will be needed. I read more and discovered I needed a few more drips of PH down in the water. Its best for a 5.5-5.6 range so as it adjusts up it still will eat all that it needs. If higher than that, while in coco/hydro, calcium gets locked out in bloom so I need to be cautious.

The girls took a beating but i guess in the end its good. I knew absolutely NOTHING about the whole PH factor until yesterday XD.

Hows the wwxbb you have? And the monster doesn't like water? I have a monster seed from the promo a couple months back from Attitude.

The photos I posted are day 24, so you are in the 8th flower day range? Trust me, as long as you nurture them..you will easily have what I have in my closet.

They are on day 25 now, and I am guessing day 56-60 range will he chop time.

Thanks slater ^_^
-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 5, 2012)

crazyhazey:7529605 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome thanks for joining us crazy. +Rep to you, and an update is on the way :3.
> ...


Very true. And a good thing survival is in the species. Without that factor, the government would have probably eradicated the species xD.

I haven't seen any herm signs, and there's a good chance it won't occur, but it's good to always know whats possible and what can happen.

If I wouldn't have learned about PH 24 hours ago, they probably wouldn't have made it to the end.

I totally plan to continue doing this for the rest of my life. College and law enforcement are fun and all, but I have a just as strong love for this as my education..if not more as its better than text books xD.

Thanks Crazy :3

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Very true. And a good thing survival is in the species. Without that factor, the government would have probably eradicated the species xD.
> 
> I haven't seen any herm signs, and there's a good chance it won't occur, but it's good to always know whats possible and what can happen.
> 
> ...


right? and without us loyal growers, who knows what would happen to genetics. and i feel you on that one, i wanna do this for the rest of my life as well, something feels right about taking care of plants. i mean, who knows how polluted our earth is gonna be in a few years, best thing you can do is surround yourself with things that feed off carbon dioxide. and always glad to help, you can bet ill be following this thread.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyhazey:7530542 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Very true. And a good thing survival is in the species. Without that factor, the government would have probably eradicated the species xD.
> ...


Whats better than your own supply of oxygen? Nothing xD. Its great to have you along for the ride. I have quite the list of strains lined up for id say 3 years xD.

Any strain recommendations? The moment I harvest, though I have seeds, I plan to make another pricey order.

Thanks again :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

The girls are awake from their 25th day of darkness.

I adjusted my solutions more earlier, just gave them all a thorough watering to help aid them jn recovery. 

I am more relieved than earlier. The girls all measure in at 5.7 ph level. Now the lockout should stop.

Thanks everyone very much :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Every time I look at them I can't help but snap photos xD.

The trichs are everywhere already. Even the fan leaves are covered .

Nothing like being put at ease with proper PH readings. Now I can sleep peacefully :3.

*Hits blunt* night everyone :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Whats better than your own supply of oxygen? Nothing xD. Its great to have you along for the ride. I have quite the list of strains lined up for id say 3 years xD.
> 
> Any strain recommendations? The moment I harvest, though I have seeds, I plan to make another pricey order.
> 
> ...


haha exactly my point man. and anything from the bean co on rcmcollective.ca, i highly suggest herijuana or any heri crosses, red heri fruit bud IBL, c99 x heri, or heri beri. sanniesshop.com(all his beans are like 3-5 bucks each, so you can save yourself a few bucks ) also has mortabel's original herijuana, i grew this one and i cant say ive gotten anything comparable potency wise. sannies has plenty of reputable strains to be honest, one of the best, most honest breeders out there. he'll post the parents of all his crosses usually, so you know what your getting. just about anything he has is bound to be potent, his cheeseberry strains and NYCD are pretty popular too. selene and kolossus would be a good choice if your looking for a high yielder, with the right care just about anything he has can come out just as potent as the last really(besides heri of course, that strain is really somethin else). 
but really it all depends what you like really, im an indica guy myself. if you like yourself a long flowering sativa, check out his killing fields, its said to be the highest yielding plant on there, well worth the extra week of flower too. i saw a guy on opengrow who got over a gram per watt, so expect good results.


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 6, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Well thank you Tug, and welcome :3. I have so many seeds/strains, and the lineup for the next grow is going to be intense.
> 
> Next grow will be :
> 1 Bubblegummer (Female seeds)
> ...



you'll have to pm me wen you start the next 1 ocho. the mrs wants me to do some bubblegummer..
so i'll be following you round for another 3 months lol
mines on day 11 flower im tryin my hardest to keep em short but they're growin bout 3/4 inch or more a day lol


----------



## catainahab (Jun 6, 2012)

definitely starting to look better now you got the ph better. with that nute lock you might have hermied, only might though. i use non fem seeds and with the heat wave 2 weeks ago one plant hermied 6 weeks into flower and now im fucked with an early chop. look at the buds closely and check for balls or bananas every couple of days. any sort of stress in a controlled enviroment can cause chaos.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

shadyslater:7531907 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well thank you Tug, and welcome :3. I have so many seeds/strains, and the lineup for the next grow is going to be intense.
> ...


Yeah mine grew nearly an inch a day in flower. I was so worried about the height. I mean literally I only have 7 more inches to raise the light. Next grow Ill have to bloom a week earlier than I did. Day 16 is when I saw micro buds everywhere so you aren't that far.

Once chop day happens Ill make a new journal, as well as post the link on here.

Thanks slater^_~

Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

catainahab:7532262 said:


> definitely starting to look better now you got the ph better. with that nute lock you might have hermied, only might though. i use non fem seeds and with the heat wave 2 weeks ago one plant hermied 6 weeks into flower and now im fucked with an early chop. look at the buds closely and check for balls or bananas every couple of days. any sort of stress in a controlled enviroment can cause chaos.


I went in an checked and I haven't seen anything yet. Hopefully it doesn't happen.

The growth has boomed since the PH has been regulated and perfected. The trichs, bud growth, and leaves coming out of the buds has all increased in the last 24 hours. In the end, though it could have ended badly, its good that I learned. As in the future its just another piece of knowledge that is required to grow perfectly.

I also cleaned the dead leaf;3.

Thanks cata:3 your names mentioned in my video ill be uploading on here in awhile :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyhazey:7530921 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats better than your own supply of oxygen? Nothing xD. Its great to have you along for the ride. I have quite the list of strains lined up for id say 3 years xD.
> ...


I like the sound of the herijuana. What seedbank is it through? I've literally only used Attitude. And the breeders through Attitude are Paradise Seeds, DNA genetics, female seeds, and all the freebies companies like Barneys Farm..Eva Seeds, ect.

Whew a gram per watt ?? I wish xD

Thanks and look forward to hearing back :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I must say the growth has increased so much compared to when the PH was off.

The update ill be bringing you guys today will he video :3. I took one in the dark, and its uploading to youtube now. Once complete I'll post on here.

Also when the lights flip on in 10 hours, ill shoot another video so I can focus in and all.

My friend just let me know she has BLUEBERRY DEATH STAR so its time to go grab some of that, and super blaze :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 6, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Well I must say the growth has increased so much compared to when the PH was off.
> 
> The update ill be bringing you guys today will he video :3. I took one in the dark, and its uploading to youtube now. Once complete I'll post on here.
> 
> ...




is it done yet???? lol


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

shadyslater:7533501 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I must say the growth has increased so much compared to when the PH was off.
> ...


The video is at 74%. Then it has to process so I would say an hour or two.

Then a shorter one during light time.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

So I picked up blueberry deathstar.

Heres photos.

Everyone should post what their smoking on, with photos :3.

Time for a buffet after this blunt XD. Seems 150% appropriate ;3.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;ICrVD0SMLlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICrVD0SMLlk&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


Enjoy everyone  Feedback FTW!
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> I like the sound of the herijuana. What seedbank is it through? I've literally only used Attitude. And the breeders through Attitude are Paradise Seeds, DNA genetics, female seeds, and all the freebies companies like Barneys Farm..Eva Seeds, ect.
> 
> Whew a gram per watt ?? I wish xD
> 
> ...


just check out sanniesshop.com, hes a reliable breeder and he'll throw you a freebie if you ask. and yup, just look up killing fields, open grow on google, im sure itll be one of the first things to pop up. btw, they're looking good!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;P8Lg72p2w-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Lg72p2w-c&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

Lights are on, and they are looking gorgeous.

Thanks all !

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> just check out sanniesshop.com, hes a reliable breeder and he'll throw you a freebie if you ask. and yup, just look up killing fields, open grow on google, im sure itll be one of the first things to pop up. btw, they're looking good!


Awesome, thanks a lot. I'm definitely going to look into it .

For the most part I believe the PH issue is solved, but I am sure to see better signs I'll have to wait a few more days.

Thanks Crazy 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

You can totally tell on these photos that the Ph adjustment accomplished something.

Both of these are of number one. Number one has been pale and light green for weeks.

Now you can see its real color is returning. Rather than those leaves being bright green their dark


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Awesome, thanks a lot. I'm definitely going to look into it .
> 
> For the most part I believe the PH issue is solved, but I am sure to see better signs I'll have to wait a few more days.
> 
> ...


check out the cheeseberry strains too, or kolossus or selene. i guarantee youll be pleased, sannie never lets me down.
and it looks like it, new green growth usually means your in the clear. 
glad to help ocho, these gals are gonna be magnificent


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey:7536231 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, thanks a lot. I'm definitely going to look into it .
> ...


Thanks a lot. It's awesome to have everyone here to talk with and without you guys, they wouldn't have made it much longer. And the Mrs. can only handle the constant rambling i do so much xD.

Maybe the elevated PH burned and caused lockout? Number one hasn't been normal green since it was a seedling and was the first to show signs of problems. Now shes finally getting a dark green back, as all those dark green leaves never were dark and always were super bright.

Im guessing the PH caused total lockdown and an overabundance of certain nutes. And being a half strength then probably made it even worse in the PH area, not having the ph down and all.

I really think its looking clear, its booming more in here, and I cant wait to watch them swell and elongate. I wonder how tall these colas will be.

Thanks crazy:3
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Thanks a lot. It's awesome to have everyone here to talk with and without you guys, they wouldn't have made it much longer. And the Mrs. can only handle the constant rambling i do so much xD.
> 
> Maybe the elevated PH burned and caused lockout? Number one hasn't been normal green since it was a seedling and was the first to show signs of problems. Now shes finally getting a dark green back, as all those dark green leaves never were dark and always were super bright.
> 
> ...


lol i cant count how many times RIU saved my ass. and yeah pH can cause lockout, compared to those lower leaves i can really see some progress though. a good flush can usually cure a lot of that, poke holes in the soil to let them wick out faster too, just try to stay away from the taproot when doing so, i dont think itll be necessary though since they're back on track. id just try to pH your water every time before water, lemon juice to lower it, regular water to raise it.


----------



## Elliesdaddy (Jun 7, 2012)

There looking very good mate them buds will be really swelling up soon 
Your mylar looks creased if you can for the best reflection take down the mylar if it's a tent you should be able to iron the outside fabric so it will make all you're mylar flat for better light reflect will probably only improve by like 1percent so if you have nothing to do..
Update me when there is more pics buddy


----------



## C Cat (Jun 7, 2012)

Subbbbbbbed I was realling looking to do a 400-600w BB x something looking good!



~C That Cat?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Subbbbbbbed I was realling looking to do a 400-600w BB x something looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


how high was that cat after he ate that bud?


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey:7536319 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. It's awesome to have everyone here to talk with and without you guys, they wouldn't have made it much longer. And the Mrs. can only handle the constant rambling i do so much xD.
> ...


Do you think it would be smart to trim off those dying/yellow leaves? Yet again Id rather not stess the girls anymore than they've already been put through.

I figured out after a few experiments that at 1/4 strength in the water I use it take 15 drips of ph down. Gah I wonder what it was at before >.<

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Elliesdaddy:7536535 said:


> There looking very good mate them buds will be really swelling up soon
> Your mylar looks creased if you can for the best reflection take down the mylar if it's a tent you should be able to iron the outside fabric so it will make all you're mylar flat for better light reflect will probably only improve by like 1percent so if you have nothing to do..
> Update me when there is more pics buddy


I wish it was mylar. Hehe its just aluminum foil. But I suppose its better than nothing.

Around what time did your wwxbb swell? Gah I am getting anxious xD.

Thanks a lot ellies, and Ill keep you updated 

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

C Cat:7536559 said:


> Subbbbbbbed I was realling looking to do a 400-600w BB x something looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


Well welcome aboard cat :3. Great to have you here. It was always a want of Mine to grow a big.bud strain, but when I saw these seeds and it said "knockout couchlock high" I had to grow it.

Great to have you guys here, and +Rep to you Cat .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Since I figured the focus out, I had to video again. I may be a bit obsessive but hey..thats what we are all here here for..the love and survival of or gorgeous crops.

Video will be up within the hour :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 7, 2012)

Ocho, buy some mylar blankets from walmart a couple bucks a piece,3x6, I think!!!...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;g3wMo8VYzFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3wMo8VYzFE[/video]

27 Days of Darkness !. I love it.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Do you think it would be smart to trim off those dying/yellow leaves? Yet again Id rather not stess the girls anymore than they've already been put through.
> 
> I figured out after a few experiments that at 1/4 strength in the water I use it take 15 drips of ph down. Gah I wonder what it was at before >.<
> 
> -Ocho2


id leave them honestly, they still serve purpose as a secondary energy source come late flower, and im sure some are still photosynthesizing. and damn! 15 drops!? thats insane, what nutes do you use? i can usually add anything to rainwater and have no problems.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey:7539959 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it would be smart to trim off those dying/yellow leaves? Yet again Id rather not stess the girls anymore than they've already been put through.
> ...


Its hydro gardens and lights brand of 7-9-5. When I water they measure in at 5.3-5.4 and eat then it buffers back towards 6.5.

:3
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Its hydro gardens and lights brand of 7-9-5. When I water they measure in at 5.3-5.4 and eat then it buffers back towards 6.5.
> 
> :3
> -Ocho2


sounds about right, you might wanna lower the N for late flower though, i use bontaicare's hydroplex for late flower but other than that im like 90% organic. btw watched that video, those hair look long, these buds are really gonna fill out in the next couple weeks. and i liked the skyrim poster, im playin that shit right now actually haha


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

crazyhazey:7540196 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Its hydro gardens and lights brand of 7-9-5. When I water they measure in at 5.3-5.4 and eat then it buffers back towards 6.5.
> ...


Awesome . I have the exact metal imperial emblem tattooed on my right arm. Ive played 422 hours..still no where in the game. Even ate mushrooms and skyrim'ed away XD. The girls are on now and I am pumped to watch them explode xD.

-Ocho 2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

After 27 Days of darkness. Super abundant trichs, but nothing compared to what's upcoming :3!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

According to Female Seeds, their WWxBB is ready in "7-8 weeks from flipping to 12/12". I can't believe todays darkness marks 4 weeks already! I am astonished.

The buds on these plants are the size of my old poorly lighted plant already..and that was when all its trichs were cloudy. These are still 3-4 weeks away xD!

The amazing difference in all aspects of growth is insane.

I wonder if in two weeks ill be able to take a single sample off? Probably wont be as great as the finished product though.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

And actually, a guy on there said his buds on his WWxBB were ready in 7-8 weeks. He also went to week 9 and it was too done.

A lot of people also mentioned the issue with them herming out when you go too long, so I am guessing somewhere around day 56 give or take a day or two.

The last plant I harvested I had a hydrometer in the jar when it was curing. I want to master a new trimming method, such as whats smart with the big fans and how much of the small leaves to trim and how much to leave. Also with curing, I want to learn the perfect method so multiple hydrometers aren't needed..and the bud doesn't mold.

Look forward to hearing back :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## C Cat (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks great Ocho!I wouldnt take a sample(Thats Just me)Id wait to cut her down,You leave large leafs on the trimmed budds?


~C That Cat?


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

C Cat:7541146 said:


> Looks great Ocho!I wouldnt take a sample(Thats Just me)Id wait to cut her down,You leave large leafs on the trimmed budds?
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


The last plant I just got rid of the large leaves, slightlu trimmed the small pieces sticking out, left some leaf, then trimmed a bit more after dry before curing. What techniques do you guys use?

Its looking crazy xD.

Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Awesome . I have the exact metal imperial emblem tattooed on my right arm. Ive played 422 hours..still no where in the game. Even ate mushrooms and skyrim'ed away XD. The girls are on now and I am pumped to watch them explode xD.
> 
> -Ocho 2


hahaha ah that sounds amazing, some shit on that game would be pretty trippy, yet idk, sometimes scary if you were on something like shrooms. and it should be doubled in size in the next week or two, they seem like they matured pretty fast so im excited to see this strains potential. as for the 56 day harvest, id say get yourself a microscope and check the trichs, or just count the red hairs compared to the white ones. as for drying and curing, id trim as much leaf matter as possible, use the trimmings for dry ice hash or BHO. i dry mine for about 3 days and keep my fan on medium, i rotate the buds until i feel they're pretty dry. cut off as much stem as possible, it will only store extra moisture. after the dry, i move them to a wooden cigar box to help the moisture even out, if theres any moisture left in the stem it should redistribute into the buds, if theyre wet when you touch them you can leave the wooden box(also works with a brown paper bag) cracked open in front of a fan for an hour or so, go back to feel it and if its pretty dry just leave them in the box to redistribute again. soon enough they should have little to no excess moisture, put some sort of absorbent fabric over the lid of your jar and check if the fabric is wet when you open it, in this case, move it back to the box. i use a paper towel for this, however toilet paper is more noticeable when its wet. ive heard of people putting salt rock in a screen over attached to their lid to their lid, however this method is one of the lesser used ones, i havent tried it but id use something like rice rather than salt rock honestly. make sure your jar isnt packed tight, and let it sit open for about an hour a day everyday for the first week or so. try to keep them in the dark to keep the THC from degrading. id keep the paper towel on the lid for the first week or so, this way any excess moisture is absorbed.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

crazyhazey:7541170 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome . I have the exact metal imperial emblem tattooed on my right arm. Ive played 422 hours..still no where in the game. Even ate mushrooms and skyrim'ed away XD. The girls are on now and I am pumped to watch them explode xD.
> ...


Im sure the PH slowed the maturing down a bit, but since that was fixed they've just boomed. I mean the colas are still not super tall and huge, but that should change in a week or two? I am definitely going to have to Veg for less time on the next grow. I vegged until 17,18, and 12 inches. But the amusing thing is that the runt, the 12 inch at flowering, is the tallest of the girls. Measured her this morning and she is 3.5 feet on the dot. The others are at 3 foot 4 inches. I thought space would be better, but since i vegged longer plus the flowering stretch I only have 5-6 inches left to raise the light. Should be good for the last weeks of their lives though. I have a scope. It has a light, and is 60x-100x with focus as well. Is it possible to cure 100% in jars? After dry, snip off, loosely put into jars, burp every day for weeks along with keeping in the dark? Do you only burp the buds/jars only once a day, or just once every say 8-12 hours?

I love growing in Coco, and its a first time for me. Though it has its advantages, a lot can go wrong too. Hell, everything can go wrong in any medium and any circumstance. Now that ive grown in dirt and coco, I would really like to look into how organic growing is. Rather than having to mess with the PH and all, all natutal would be different. Any recommendations?

Thanks Crazy ^_*

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Im sure the PH slowed the maturing down a bit, but since that was fixed they've just boomed. I mean the colas are still not super tall and huge, but that should change in a week or two? I am definitely going to have to Veg for less time on the next grow. I vegged until 17,18, and 12 inches. But the amusing thing is that the runt, the 12 inch at flowering, is the tallest of the girls. Measured her this morning and she is 3.5 feet on the dot. The others are at 3 foot 4 inches. I thought space would be better, but since i vegged longer plus the flowering stretch I only have 5-6 inches left to raise the light. Should be good for the last weeks of their lives though. I have a scope. It has a light, and is 60x-100x with focus as well. Is it possible to cure 100% in jars? After dry, snip off, loosely put into jars, burp every day for weeks along with keeping in the dark? Do you only burp the buds/jars only once a day, or just once every say 8-12 hours?
> 
> I love growing in Coco, and its a first time for me. Though it has its advantages, a lot can go wrong too. Hell, everything can go wrong in any medium and any circumstance. Now that ive grown in dirt and coco, I would really like to look into how organic growing is. Rather than having to mess with the PH and all, all natutal would be different. Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


for sure, theyll amaze you how much there gonna fatten up really. i could show you pics of an old big bud cross i had, i think i have more pics of its later stages but im pretty sure i have a few when it just started, it was dominantly pre 98 bubba and trainwreck but big bud was in its lineage. either way, she double in size in as little as like 2 and a half weeks. and nice, looks like the 1 foot one was a good pheno, some will stretch better than others. 
you should be fine on raising the light though, i think by now theyre done stretchin and ready to pack on some weight. and yes but id say do the brown paper bag if you want it to go by faster, jars are great for preserving the THC and letting the chlorophyll die out but the paper bag method gets out a good amount of moisture without over drying your bud. id highly suggest it, sometimes mason jars just dont work out so well when it comes to wicking out excess moisture. 

i actually have been growin organic for 3 years now, mostly that is(the 3 weeks is when they really eat so some synthetics help to get them all the food they can eat). id suggest brewing microbe teas every 3-4 waters, add some roots from your yard(any fast growing weeds are recommended, they grow fast because they have all those microbes) and a bit of blackstrap molasses(unsulphured!) or honey, theres other things you can use like bud candy but that shit is way too expensive for my taste. i have some old liquid carbo load from AN, i watered it down and use it occasionally for my teas, but i usually just feed it to my compost. 

compost is the best thing for plants, i add fruit, old food, and worm castings and high nitrogen bat guano to a 3x3 tray of black kow original, and some really composted organic choice from MG(i usually stay away from MG, but if theyve been composted enough its good soil). i also add some earth worms to my mix, this helps speed up the decomposing process. keep your compost nice and moist, and watering with sugary liquids is recommended to feed your microbes(i even use old coca cola, orange juice, anything expired really except milk or meat products). eggshells are also great for your compost, it packs lots of calcium and buffer soil pH well. 

but if you just wanna feed them organic feed, get something like worm castings, high N guano and bone/blood meal if you can get your hands on some. add a small amount to your water(i suggest rainwater, perfect pH and tons of minerals), shake it up, then feed. simple as that. or you can just put it on your top soil. 
as for flower, i use high P and K guano and blood/bone meal as well, composted banana peels are also great feed for them(just about any composted fruit is high in potash and phosphorus). i used to have veg and flower compost, but i stopped making my flower compost recently since im trying out technaflora's line for this run. hope all these suggestions helped, id suggest looking up how to brew teas on here, its pretty simple and cheap, all you need is an airstone, some rich feed, and something to feed your microbes. adding the roots like i suggested helps a bunch to raise the density of these microbe colonies, brewing can take up to 3 days and the tea should be kept in the fridge for storage, it will stay good for a while, if it goes bad, just add it to your compost and let the worms take care of it. 

glad to help ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow amazing. It seems as if organic is one of the best ways, and probably the least problem causing.

I wonder what the yield amount will be around between my three girls. I mean the amount of nuggets everywhere from top to bottom is insane, but once swelling occurs its going to be mind blowing. Since I FIMed and nodes are plentiful, maybe the super cropping method will boost the yield a good amount. I was hoping 3 ounces a plant, but maybe those numbers are too large? A friend once said in 5 gal. Buckets you can yield an ounce per gallon..but it probably all depends on lighting and all.

-Ocho2:3


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Wow amazing. It seems as if organic is one of the best ways, and probably the least problem causing.
> 
> I wonder what the yield amount will be around between my three girls. I mean the amount of nuggets everywhere from top to bottom is insane, but once swelling occurs its going to be mind blowing. Since I FIMed and nodes are plentiful, maybe the super cropping method will boost the yield a good amount. I was hoping 3 ounces a plant, but maybe those numbers are too large? A friend once said in 5 gal. Buckets you can yield an ounce per gallon..but it probably all depends on lighting and all.
> 
> -Ocho2:3


id say it takes all parts of growing into account, like microbes and everything synthetics cannot provide. its much simpler, youll never find yourself burning them, and pH problems rarely arise. its like pressin the easy button. and who knows, too young to tell but since they're big bud crosses, im sure you wont be disappointed. it too late for super cropping now, any topping would just slow your growth process, theyre building buds now and will be for the next few weeks. and that ounce per gallon thing, i think its possible but you gotta veg them for a while and train them very well, also depends on light too. with a 1000w or two, im sure that wouldnt be hard to pull off. 3ozs per plant is an alright estimate, maybe more, maybe less. to early to tell to be honest.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Isn't FIMing a form of supercropping? The FIM on number 2 and 3 were successful back when they were vegging and small, and it created bushs xD. All the node growth is circling around the plant, and many colas are waiting to swell .

Honestly I am fine with 2 ounces a plant. I mean from spending about $400 on the light and setup, and 4 WWxBB seeds were $42 and some change, but 1.5 ounces literally covers the dollar amount of all of that already. I mean I spend a bit over 300 on the many seeds I have, and really an ounce is worth that money. So for spending $11 per seed, the amount you have in return is BEYOND worth it, both for money and personal medicine.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Literally the only money I really had, since school full time and can't work im so busy, I spent on the setup and seed. But in the end of just one grow it pays off. Another reason why i was so worried about the issue. If something went wrong it would be start over and nothing gain wise.

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 8, 2012)

Knowledge!!!....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

roofwayne:7541518 said:


> Knowledge!!!....rw


Really awesome knowledge. I mean my buddy at home believes he's a weed guru. He only smoked and never grew. He and others I know all thought "mids","reggie", all came from mids/reggie seeds. So many people out there have a lot of mixed knowledge that isn't even actual xD.

I know all of this will stick with me as well as all I learn in the future. Your girls really show off your skill and knowledge :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 8, 2012)

Just learning like you, I started ahead of most people, My family's farmer's and my mom and me did organic gardening for years. So I was able to laugh about people wild ideas, it's a plant. I bet you changed the way you think about it. I used to spend too much on weed, I have not bought any for 3 months, maybe never again. not true! lol You can make that oil you want for your skin. Keep up the good work!! ....rw
Fimming is a form of topping, super cropping you snap stalks and branches, and leave to grow up,pretty cool


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Really awesome knowledge. I mean my buddy at home believes he's a weed guru. He only smoked and never grew. He and others I know all thought "mids","reggie", all came from mids/reggie seeds. So many people out there have a lot of mixed knowledge that isn't even actual xD.
> 
> I know all of this will stick with me as well as all I learn in the future. Your girls really show off your skill and knowledge :3.
> 
> -Ocho2


lol people told me that same, then i grew a bagseed that blew my mind. im on my second one now, the second one came from a bag of pretty good weed.



and im sure your making your money back, that HPS should be good for a few more grows so dont add it all up now. im sure if you did a scrog next run youd make a shit ton of profit, i dont grow for profit but if i were to id be making like almost 100%, including the fact i did have to buy soil. other than that, its all free really. just takes some patience and care, but i love the experience


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 8, 2012)

crazyhazey:7544083 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Really awesome knowledge. I mean my buddy at home believes he's a weed guru. He only smoked and never grew. He and others I know all thought "mids","reggie", all came from mids/reggie seeds. So many people out there have a lot of mixed knowledge that isn't even actual xD.
> ...


Wow, both of those are absolutely gorgeous . And I really just wanted to grow to have medicine and bud to last in between harvests dates. The only profit I need is just a bit of money to get by while finishing college out. Being 22 and having to rely on your family back home is lame xD. Then when I am through with school, ill be an officer and growing for medicine only..unless its illegal still when that time comes>.<.

Thanks RW and Crazy :3

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Wow, both of those are absolutely gorgeous . And I really just wanted to grow to have medicine and bud to last in between harvests dates. The only profit I need is just a bit of money to get by while finishing college out. Being 22 and having to rely on your family back home is lame xD. Then when I am through with school, ill be an officer and growing for medicine only..unless its illegal still when that time comes>.<.
> 
> Thanks RW and Crazy :3
> 
> -Ocho2


thanks, i like to call it "winning the bagseed lottery" lol. sifting through males aint a problem for me. and i know what you mean, we all got bills man. and damn your gonna be a cop? im sure youd be the cool cop that sees a bag of weed, takes it, then tell the guy to have a nice day 
id love to do that, if you think about it your doing your country a favor by not wasting our tax dollars to incarcerate an innocent pothead. however, crackheads, i dont condone that shit. i would probably call backup for a crackhead, i aint fuckin with that sketchy shit. and im sure if anything itll be legal for recreational use in the next 10 years, we just gotta get past all of this bullshit with big corporations running its prohibition, its like a continuing lie nobody cares to correct, or listen when people point out how wrong it is. tragic how much damage the 50's and 60's did, not to mention reefer madness. we all gotta remember, listening to jazz music makes you smoke the pot and even makes black people step on white people's shadows, but they know they're not supposed to do that! lol, i love how people still follow that sort of ideology yet leave out the racist parts of it. its like saying "yeah hitler had some good point on the jews being the reason for germany's bad economy". gotta love america


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 9, 2012)

crazyhazey:7544213 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, both of those are absolutely gorgeous . And I really just wanted to grow to have medicine and bud to last in between harvests dates. The only profit I need is just a bit of money to get by while finishing college out. Being 22 and having to rely on your family back home is lame xD. Then when I am through with school, ill be an officer and growing for medicine only..unless its illegal still when that time comes>.<.
> ...


Thats totally my plan when I am a cop. No other hard drugs pass on my list either. My mom, who I really don't associate with, still smokes crack to this day. And I have witnessed what horrible things those drugs cause. My mom has even scammed me and ended up buying rocks. In the end I despise it. It turns people into critters thieves and liars. Not just crack though, all hard drugs. Alcohol does it too.

My dad raised me on the idea that you can die from smoking weed. All because my mother doing drugs along with how he was raised. Such nonsense has been taught to so many people and everyone needs to wake up xD.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you guys don't mind the constant updates. Its quite lovely .


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 9, 2012)

(,,)(,,)

I am really happy to notice how green and lush everything has stayed since the PH correction.

Thanks all:3

Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 9, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Thats totally my plan when I am a cop. No other hard drugs pass on my list either. My mom, who I really don't associate with, still smokes crack to this day. And I have witnessed what horrible things those drugs cause. My mom has even scammed me and ended up buying rocks. In the end I despise it. It turns people into critters thieves and liars. Not just crack though, all hard drugs. Alcohol does it too.
> 
> My dad raised me on the idea that you can die from smoking weed. All because my mother doing drugs along with how he was raised. Such nonsense has been taught to so many people and everyone needs to wake up xD.
> 
> -Ocho2


man i wish you were one of the cops i ran into down here, if they find weed crumbs down here your pretty much fucked. if i were you i would do exactly what you said, i however wouldnt arrest those on hallucinogens, people on hallucinogens dont rely on those drugs, its more or less trying to find yourself, but if they're driving id take them to the nearest rest area, or maybe a forest where they could walk around and let the trip settle down. thats sad though, im sorry to hear about your mom, that drug can take people from us and make them completely different, as if crack makes their personality change completely. im sure the first time you smoke it the chemistry of your brain is pretty fucked although. sad how some officers are chasing after petty drugs like mj, theres plenty of meth labs they should be busting. once again, i really wish you were the cop i had encounters with, every time i get pulled over, its a certainty that we're getting searched. all i want to say to them is "your takin a real bite outta crime officer". lol. btw those new pics look great, the buds look like they got more hairy, every week or two you should do some side by side pics to really see how much they swell.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 9, 2012)

crazyhazey:7545602 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats totally my plan when I am a cop. No other hard drugs pass on my list either. My mom, who I really don't associate with, still smokes crack to this day. And I have witnessed what horrible things those drugs cause. My mom has even scammed me and ended up buying rocks. In the end I despise it. It turns people into critters thieves and liars. Not just crack though, all hard drugs. Alcohol does it too.
> ...


Yeah but when I was younger it was more difficult. Now it has been clear that if someone wants change they'll do it, in her case she doesn't, and she can't grow up.

Yeah good idea, ill start with side by side photos soon. I leave town friday until Sunday but with water in trays (cheap cat litter boxes) they always are fine. I want to compare yesterday's with this coming friday :3. Im sure the difference will be crazy then. It's real hard to now when I am looking at them constantly xD.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope everyone is having an amazing Saturday. Getting shitty at our apartment complex cookout :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was wondering if I was more drunk or stoned...but it's clear that the bud wins xD.


----------



## catainahab (Jun 10, 2012)

the difference in a week at this stage should be massive. the buds should swell about double the size and start looking juicy and hairs will start to turn red here and there giving the plants a more mature look. its generally about week 5 that you start to see the bud sites you wish you had pruned . the tiny stems that start to bend under the weight of the buds (tie them up take note for next time). Doing a scrog or Lst will make full use of these sites,next time. 

with the ph prob solved (it probably put you back about a week maybe a bit more), your plants look healthy. if your using addatives nows the time to start. if no addatives then increase your nutes slightly and keep incresing over the next week. trying to judge it so that you give the plants everything they need without frying them. try not to take photos of your plants when in the dark phase wait until the lights are on if you have probs with the interference move the plants after the lights turn on. they will be very prone to stressing out and seeding. no point in risking a hermie just to show off. 


definitely looking good


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

catainahab:7549612 said:


> the difference in a week at this stage should be massive. the buds should swell about double the size and start looking juicy and hairs will start to turn red here and there giving the plants a more mature look. its generally about week 5 that you start to see the bud sites you wish you had pruned . the tiny stems that start to bend under the weight of the buds (tie them up take note for next time). Doing a scrog or Lst will make full use of these sites,next time.
> 
> with the ph prob solved (it probably put you back about a week maybe a bit more), your plants look healthy. if your using addatives nows the time to start. if no addatives then increase your nutes slightly and keep incresing over the next week. trying to judge it so that you give the plants everything they need without frying them. try not to take photos of your plants when in the dark phase wait until the lights are on if you have probs with the interference move the plants after the lights turn on. they will be very prone to stressing out and seeding. no point in risking a hermie just to show off.
> 
> ...


 Awesome :3. Ill go ahead and boost them back to the 1/2 strength in a day or two. Ill have to experiment with the new strength and PH, as I have left them at 1/4 strength since the PH issue. Though I was set back, week five is this coming friday. Monday ill start on the higher dose of nutes. I'm so relieved that the issue wasn't too extreme and its corrected. 

Thanks Cata :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Blows my mind xD


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think there is such a thing as too many photos :3.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Whatchu know about photo spamming xD. Night everyone :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 10, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Yeah but when I was younger it was more difficult. Now it has been clear that if someone wants change they'll do it, in her case she doesn't, and she can't grow up.
> 
> Yeah good idea, ill start with side by side photos soon. I leave town friday until Sunday but with water in trays (cheap cat litter boxes) they always are fine. I want to compare yesterday's with this coming friday :3. Im sure the difference will be crazy then. It's real hard to now when I am looking at them constantly xD.
> 
> -Ocho2


shit i fully respect your aspirations to stop that shit, we really need more people like you dedicated to keeping people from using incredibly harmful drugs, better yet ones that make them zombies practically, everyone down here is addicted to xanax and roxys. sad to see someone turn into a thief because of substance abuse, talk about mind control. 
and id just give em a good water and youll probably be fine, 2 days isnt a long time so im sure theyll be just fine. and i know exactly what ya mean, soon enough youll be lookin at buds the size of your fist thinking "so how did i get here anyway?". lol, why i love growing and smoking this plant, its as if mj makes you a lot more patient, or its some sort of time warp sorta thing, all i know is i wake up to seedlings one day and it seems like a week later they're a day from bein chopped. youd be amazed how much they swell in just a week, week or 2 week comparisons really make you see the magic thats happening, but i do just like you do, update like crazy. 

theyre lookin great oh and btw, do you ever smoke with your plants? im actually a gardener on the side and smoke with all my plants and clones, i usually grow marigolds or tomatos(i have a few morning glory plants too, not for the LSA though lol) since they're just like mj, easy as hell to clone, and they grow like a weed. except they smell good and deter alotta mites. but anyway, back to smokin with your plants, the extra co2 is always good for them, especially in their dark period ive heard its even better. i make it a weekly thing to hotbox my little grow box, its one of those rubbermaid storage boxes so i just close the lid after i blow a huge bong rip in there.


----------



## C Cat (Jun 10, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> how high was that cat after he ate that bud?


TOASTED



~C That Cat


----------



## C Cat (Jun 10, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> man i wish you were one of the cops i ran into down here, if they find weed crumbs down here your pretty much fucked. if i were you i would do exactly what you said, i however wouldnt arrest those on hallucinogens, people on hallucinogens dont rely on those drugs, its more or less trying to find yourself, but if they're driving id take them to the nearest rest area, or maybe a forest where they could walk around and let the trip settle down. thats sad though, im sorry to hear about your mom, that drug can take people from us and make them completely different, as if crack makes their personality change completely. im sure the first time you smoke it the chemistry of your brain is pretty fucked although. sad how some officers are chasing after petty drugs like mj, theres plenty of meth labs they should be busting. once again, i really wish you were the cop i had encounters with, every time i get pulled over, its a certainty that we're getting searched. all i want to say to them is "your takin a real bite outta crime officer". lol. btw those new pics look great, the buds look like they got more hairy, every week or two you should do some side by side pics to really see how much they swell.


I would hate to be arrested while tripping...


~C That Cat?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 10, 2012)

C Cat said:


> I would hate to be arrested while tripping...
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


thatd be the worse, probably traumatizing. i would probably shit my pants every time i heard a siren after that. hopefully theres a select few that understand the last thing you want to tell someone while they're on a hallucinogen is that your going to sit in a cell while your drugs ware off. but these sorts dont exist in FL i dont think, but idk, ive heard they can be pretty lenient down here too. 
when i was younger i heard rumors about one cop that stole a kids weed then tried to make him pay to not keep it as evidence, of course theyd stand by the cops story in court if he didnt pay him, and he was supposedly a weed dealer so the cop knew he was hiding money from him but that still doesnt justify that, it was clearly bribery. im pretty sure the cop kept his job too, just a taste of FL's finest for ya.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

crazyhazey:7549876 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but when I was younger it was more difficult. Now it has been clear that if someone wants change they'll do it, in her case she doesn't, and she can't grow up.
> ...


Yeah the Mrs. And I smoke in the room every couple days. I've never cloned even though I have the rooting hormone and jiffy soil cubes. Im really excited to see them transform into giant buds. I think I have one watering left of this 1/4 strength and I am then going to make up the 1/2 strength.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

crazyhazey:7550360 said:


> C Cat said:
> 
> 
> > I would hate to be arrested while tripping...
> ...


Yeah I find it quite disturbing how law enforcement concoct ways to scam and bribe people. In some cases they are not innocent, but in places like mexico and columbia you can get pulled over and nearly murdered or kidnapped if you don't have the right money. It is like many law enforcement officials have made a sort of secret alliance to fuck people over and benefit in anyway they possibly can.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

I made up a new solution for the girls. 1/2 Teaspoon of nutrients, along with pH down. Used my test kit and the pH is perfect.

The girls are in day 30 of darkness. Man has time flown by. Even though they may be behind some from the pH issue, I can't believe its already nearing the final stretch:3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 10, 2012)

So Im going to post a video soon. Lights on after day 29 of darkness. But please do ignore my drunken rambling, as I drank too much last night at the spring cookout.

I sound like an idiot douche xD.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 10, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Yeah I find it quite disturbing how law enforcement concoct ways to scam and bribe people. In some cases they are not innocent, but in places like mexico and columbia you can get pulled over and nearly murdered or kidnapped if you don't have the right money. It is like many law enforcement officials have made a sort of secret alliance to fuck people over and benefit in anyway they possibly can.
> 
> -Ocho2


shit man, i dont think im ever goin to mexico again after what i heard about the law enforcement there. abuse of power is probably the biggest problem with that, guess some of them just arent pleased with their pay checks. cant wait to see this update though, i bet they've packed on more trichs already.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well i noticed that the defect is back just now..they just turned on..either they were hungry for more food or something bad is going to happen.

Fed them half strength..proper pH..they measured in at 5.4-5.5 when fed (tested right after). A bit on number 3, more on number 2..

I made a short video. Took photos as well..

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;oLsS3yoM_ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLsS3yoM_ig&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

I was shwasted.

This was taken after day 29 of darkness. Now at day 30, signs of something wrong have shown again.

I took photos, now uploading a video of the defect.

Maybe Coco wasn't the best choice for me. I know coco starts calcium issues, but it's made me quite lost.

-Ocho2.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

The leaves seem to be going into a "U" shape, and cupping into so. That kind of shows heat stress, but I don't know. They are chrispy to touch as well.

Video should be up in no more than an hour..

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Time to be worried ..


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Other than the bad, here are the main top shots

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

I suppose the light was a bit low. I lifted it up, and its now 18 inches above the tops.I;m rambling..but I am worried as hell..Thanks everyone.Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;poCkLOUQhvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poCkLOUQhvI&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

Hope to hear back from you guys soon.

This is the defect video.

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Honestly man go check what the manufacturer of your nutes claims to use for flowering. It's deff a nuteing issue im sure or maybe an oversaturation of your co-co? I mean that shit looks crispy. Im also at a loss right now dude


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

RL420:7554008 said:


> Honestly man go check what the manufacturer of your nutes claims to use for flowering. It's deff a nuteing issue im sure or maybe an oversaturation of your co-co? I mean that shit looks crispy. Im also at a loss right now dude


Should a flush happen? Or what should be done? I know its only going to get worse..

Thanks RL

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chances are me feeding them with 1/2 strength as I did earlier is only going to kill them faster.

How heartbreaking this is :/..


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Post 420..

..maybe i have watered too much, though Ive only watered once a day? Whats the proper amount to water them?

Either im over feeding..or something. Really wondering if I should flush..or just give a dose of non food water..or something ..

Willing to do whatever to save them..


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Post 420..
> 
> ..maybe i have watered too much, though Ive only watered once a day? Whats the proper amount to water them?
> 
> ...


i think its cal/mag, look up the mj deficiency chart. it doesnt look like a burn really, insane how fast it progressed though. is your medium 100% coco? i dont think you should be watering everyday if not, but if theres soil you should poke some holes in it a few inches away from the main stem.


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Ocho, You ever go see what people do with coco. I know they use a PK canna thing and use espom salt to help Cal-mag. Go to the Coco lover's thread and ask someone there, probably straighten every thing out for you! These problems with Coco is why I mixed up an amended coco. One plant I been adding late flower nutes to because it has a cal-mag problem. I need to add Cal-mag to my next batch. There must be a cal-mag issue with coco. No problem just get the right nute!! Hang in there Brother!!...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

roofwayne:7555168 said:


> Hey Ocho, You ever go see what people do with coco. I know they use a PK canna thing and use espom salt to help Cal-mag. Go to the Coco lover's thread and ask someone there, probably straighten every thing out for you! These problems with Coco is why I mixed up an amended coco. One plant I been adding late flower nutes to because it has a cal-mag problem. I need to add Cal-mag to my next batch. There must be a cal-mag issue with coco. No problem just get the right nute!! Hang in there Brother!!...rw


They say epsom salt has harmful things in it, according to what I have seen. How often do you water with it? Would it just be smart to get something for it from the hydro store? Anything specific?

Thanks crazy and RW.

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

There is literally 99% coco. Theres literally 1% soil. I talked to the hydro store. Its like $10 for the calmag that you can use every watering. Rather than having to do it once a week with Epsom salt.

What I have read is after week 3 of bloom, all coco growers without calmag in their water run into this issue.

My only question is why the hell did it vanish for 1 week? Then just magically reappeared.

At least its fixable. Im only worried because I cannot get the calmag until tomorrow. Hell if it wasn't for the mrs. I wouldn't have it until who knows when...

Thanks all. Your all great :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyhazey:7555030 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Post 420..
> ...


There is no more than 2% soil. Its like 98% coco. Simply added the bit of soil for a bit more medium in the bucket. Crazy how it vanishee then boom its back.

The calmag I can get tomorrow. They'll live and be fine until then, right?

God they are looking so damn beautiful, I couldn't imagine if I lost them.

Thanks crazy.
-Ocho2


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 11, 2012)

I always use Cal/mag with coco.. I take a step further and precharge my coco with Cal/mag ( marinate my coco in water with 5/ml Cal Mag per gallon) ... I would add 5/ml of Cal mag per gallon of water.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

BeaverHuntr:7556390 said:


> I always use Cal/mag with coco.. I take a step further and precharge my coco with Cal/mag ( marinate my coco in water with 5/ml Cal Mag per gallon) ... I would add 5/ml of Cal mag per gallon of water.


Does that seem to be the only thing ill need? I am using a 7-9-5 hydro feed at 1/2 tsp. Per gallon..along with the pH down to adjust the waters pH. 5ml to the gallon and feed with every watering?

+Rep to Beaver. Thanks so much for stopping by. I read a lot about this issue and I should have prepared myself.

Thanks again:3
-Ocho2


----------



## scarboroughgardener (Jun 11, 2012)

Use a Coco specific nutrient and you shouldn't be having any issues. I used House & Garden Coco A+B with Canna Coco and everything went flawlessly. I here all sorts of nightmares with guys using normal nutes in Coco. Coco is as easy to use, better peforming and easier to deal with then Soil as long as you have the proper nutrient in my opinion.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

scarboroughgardener:7556465 said:


> Use a Coco specific nutrient and you shouldn't be having any issues. I used House & Garden Coco A+B with Canna Coco and everything went flawlessly. I here all sorts of nightmares with guys using normal nutes in Coco. Coco is as easy to use, better peforming and easier to deal with then Soil as long as you have the proper nutrient in my opinion.


So would it be better to just go with the cal/mag, or should I just switch nutrients? I can do either, just look for the easiest and best solution.

Thanks scar, and +Rep for you.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

The hydro store recommended just doing the cal mag and once I have a new garden to convert to a new nutrient. They have house and garden a+b there though. Trying to determine what route I should go with.

They are in day 31 of darkness now. Im sure once the lights flip ill become a bit more down :/..as I watered with 1/2 strength last night and im predicting more areas will be damaged.

Hope to hear from you all

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 11, 2012)

Get the Cal-mag. Then change, possible to cause more problem by changing nutes. See no big deal. Do a ...rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

roofwayne:7557993 said:


> Get the Cal-mag. Then change, possible to cause more problem by changing nutes. See no big deal. Do a ...rw


Thats what I figured. I love coco I just have master it yet.

Do you think the calmag will fix things? He mentioned 5ml per gallon, how do I measure that out?

Thanks RW :3 Bong time.

-Ocho2


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 11, 2012)

It's is a hair over 3 tablespoons! Coco just need more than soil, I thought your nutes might not do it. I was using soil.I wrote a list this great grower uses; Canna pk 13/14,Coco a& b, hesi tnt complex and bloom, bio-bizz grow and bloom, espom salt and molasses. That is a lot of stuff, I wrote that so can see the kind of nutes they use with coco. Of course you don't have to have all that stuff. I need a after that..lol....rw


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

roofwayne:7558681 said:


> It's is a hair over 3 tablespoons! Coco just need more than soil, I thought your nutes might not do it. I was using soil.I wrote a list this great grower uses; Canna pk 13/14,Coco a& b, hesi tnt complex and bloom, bio-bizz grow and bloom, espom salt and molasses. That is a lot of stuff, I wrote that so can see the kind of nutes they use with coco. Of course you have to have all that stuff. I need a after that..lol....rw


Thanks a lot RW.

So it's definitely calmag? And do you think tge calmag with my nutrients will do the trick? Along with the pH adjustment of course.

Or is there anything else that I should get?

Went in and took a peak. I can tell swelling is starting to happen..just hope I can cure them in time...

Also, what should I do for feeding tonight? I have two solutions right now. One is 1/4 strength with proper ph, as well as a solution at 1/2 strength thats also adjusted ph. I dont want to make it worse.

Thanks again RW :3
-ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> There is no more than 2% soil. Its like 98% coco. Simply added the bit of soil for a bit more medium in the bucket. Crazy how it vanishee then boom its back.
> 
> The calmag I can get tomorrow. They'll live and be fine until then, right?
> 
> ...


id just check for the phases of the leaves, when theyre overwatered, they droop, when they're wicking out and need water soon, the leaves should perk up, but when they lack water and really need it, they will droop again. best to check your plants more than once a day, coco seems to wick out a lot faster too. the longer you put off feeding them the more itll progress, but after you feed cal/mag shit should be back to normal. its gonna take a few days for them to die though, usually takes about a week before you do any permanent damage with some deficiencies although you should diagnose and solve it as fast as you can so they can get back to swelling, hope all this blows over after you feed em some cal mag, you can just add a pinch of epsom salt to your water and some crushed up eggshells, thats how i fix most of my cal mag deficiencies but i recently bought technaflora's MagiCal, works pretty well.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyhazey:7558803 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no more than 2% soil. Its like 98% coco. Simply added the bit of soil for a bit more medium in the bucket. Crazy how it vanishee then boom its back.
> ...


So it would be better to wait on the feeding? I am going at 10am to get the calmag.

Thanks crazy

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> So it would be better to wait on the feeding? I am going at 10am to get the calmag.
> 
> Thanks crazy
> 
> -Ocho2


its not a burn so feed just as much as you would, id say get that calmag as soon as possible so they can move on though.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyhazey:7558833 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > So it would be better to wait on the feeding? I am going at 10am to get the calmag.
> ...


Do you think the 5ml per gallon of calmag will be what I need from here until the end? Or do you have to lower the amount eventually?

Ill feed them at the half strength. I am sure the ladies want their food even though not all of it's there.

Thanks a lot crazy. It would seem that this entire time, even if my ph was off, it was the calmag issue. Because its all what happened before, and it continued. Maybe the pH adjustment helped some but it wasn't the complete problem.

What another relief this is. Thanks crazy and all.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Do you think the 5ml per gallon of calmag will be what I need from here until the end? Or do you have to lower the amount eventually?
> 
> Ill feed them at the half strength. I am sure the ladies want their food even though not all of it's there.
> 
> ...


depends what they suggest, some solutions are more diluted than others. it seems some of them had this cal/mag deficiency to a small degree, pH flux was the biggest one last time although. id only feed it every 2 or 3 waters, the leaves will tell you when you need to.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyhazey:7559005 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think the 5ml per gallon of calmag will be what I need from here until the end? Or do you have to lower the amount eventually?
> ...


So whatever the directions state, go with it?

And feed them with it, then a normal feeding without calmag for two to three feeds, then cal mag again? Then repeat?

Still going to do an update tonight :3 after day 31 of darkness.

Thanks crazy,

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

All the photos are after day 31.

They seem like they are poofing up some.

Number 1 is the brightest one.

Number two is where you see affected leaf frkm calmag issue.

Number three is the other.

Hope to hear back
Leaving in seven hours for the calmag.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

More photos.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Man it looks bad..but still good..


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hope you guys enjoy.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 12, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> So whatever the directions state, go with it?
> 
> And feed them with it, then a normal feeding without calmag for two to three feeds, then cal mag again? Then repeat?
> 
> ...


pretty much, these plants are good sized so i think they can take the dosage they suggest. and yup, thats basically how ive been doin it, although my soil may pack some cal/mag in it and your in coco so they may need it more than a plant in soil, just keep an eye on those leaves, they'll tell you everything.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am leaving in under an hour. Hitting the hydro store the moment they open.

Plan is to get the calmag, get water, add food ph and calmag to the water.

Lets keep our fingers crossed..

How long does recovery take in a situation like this?

Thanks all

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Heres what I picked up guys.

Heading back for water and to make new food for the girls.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Time to get things back on track.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well everyone, I fed the girls. Here is the solution :

- 1 tsp. Of Technaflora MagiCal.
- 1/2 tsp. 7-9-5 hydro nutes
- 5 drips of pH down.

I measured the coco pH and got my best number yet. All of the ladies measured in at 5.8 pH, yje absolute best level for coco.

I was surprised I nailed the complete solution on the first try.

Now I have done a bit of studying, and what I have seen is that coco growers feed the calmag in every feeding with amazing results. What is your opinion on this feeding habit? I don't want to be on track, and then give them too much of something. Also the hydro store said to feed every feeding, then maybe back off after improvement shows. So many mixed opinions I just don't kjow which to go with xD.

Well I must say, I am relieved. As before my pH measurements were a lot lower, and that could have possibly made the coco a bit acidic..mixed with calmag issue.

The girls are shutting off in two hours, for say 32 of darkness. But even though its been 32 days Im sure Ive been put back a week or so. But hey, beats three months by far.

I hope to hear back from you guys. Especially with the calmag feeding schedule opinions. I am going to start comparing the growth over the next couple days to the photos ive taken of the damage that occurred. Along with taking photos to post for you all to see the comparison.

Thanks so much everyone. Since I haven't slept, its nap time..and hopefully you guys will have wrote back by then. Thanks again. I'd be in ruins if it wasn't for all of you being so damn awesome. 

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 12, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> I am leaving in under an hour. Hitting the hydro store the moment they open.
> 
> Plan is to get the calmag, get water, add food ph and calmag to the water.
> 
> ...


the progression should stop after you feed the cal/mag, after that they'll continue flowering at a normal rate. at most you lost like 2-3 days of swelling, no big deal honestly. good to see you got all your nutes together, technaflora is a pretty reliable company, i think im gonna start using it for all my future grows, its not overpriced either. as for feeding for every water, i dont use coco so im not sure, in soil it would probably be stored for a good while, however coco doesn't retain nutes as well. id do as the hydro store guy said, just feed until you see improvement, then watch the leaves closely until she needs it again.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

crazyhazey:7561509 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am leaving in under an hour. Hitting the hydro store the moment they open.
> ...


Thanks crazy. The hydro guy even mentioned that non-dead that's discolored will slowly returned to its normal green.

I want to see of number one, being a bright greeb for awhile now, will change to dark green.

I could just tell yesterday that these nuggets are gaining some weight. The branches just have that heavier feel to them.

Is it fine to remove dead/dying leaf ofd the girls?

Time to destroy some battlefield 3 premium :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 12, 2012)

crazyhazey:7561509 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am leaving in under an hour. Hitting the hydro store the moment they open.
> ...


So rather than being im day 32..it's most likely 28-29 area due to the issue? Thats quite a relief and I am excited to see whats going to happen in there :3 

Thanks crazy
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 12, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> So rather than being im day 32..it's most likely 28-29 area due to the issue? Thats quite a relief and I am excited to see whats going to happen in there :3
> 
> Thanks crazy
> -Ocho2


thats basically how id put it, im sure they'll power through it and make up for any progress that was lost, these plants are pretty resilient.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 13, 2012)

No more leaf has shown the issue.

Everything looks as it did, so hopefully that shows it will improve from here on out.

Photos shortly.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well hello all, and I hope everyone is doing well.

So the calmag issue seems as if it has vanished, since I picked up the MagiCal yesterday and started feeding them it. They were just watered again, as they turned on 3 hours ago. I wanted to go in and take photos, update everyone, as well as hope the issue is gone.

Finally I am on the computer doing the update, rather than trolling the journal with only posts that can have 4 photos due to the mobile app >.<.

So below here, we have number one. To me, it looks as if it's restoring some green and more than before. It is overall very bright green, except it's nodes that are the normal green. It seems that the green is coming back more close to the bud, and working its way out to the tips of the leaves.



Below here is number two, the girl that was damaged most by the defects. If you have watched the video when the problem occured, you'll see the leaves that are crispy in here were in the same shape as then. Also, the defect spread really fast, and no new areas are affected from what I can see. You would think since it hit that fast, in a matter of 12 hours, the little leaf material close to those affected leaves would have been torched by now. So hopefully this will stay like so, as they are all measuring in a 5.7-5.8 and have their yummy calmag.



And here is number three. I wish her nodes would have climbed up more. It seems that only one side of her was successful, but she is still looking great. I am really astonished how great they look, even though there has been a few issues here and there. Ironically, she is still the tallest of them all..funny how she was the runt XD.



And lastly, here are a few random shots of the canopy.



Look forward to hearing back. Hopefully this shit decides to go away, and stay away. Funny, I was comparing these photos to a week ago, two weeks ago, and three weeks ago..and it's mind blowing. Can't wait to see what I'll be comparing these photos to in a couple weeks.

Thanks a lot everyone :3
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 13, 2012)

lookin much better, those perky leaves means your gals are happy. glad everything back to the way they should be, should see lots of progress in the next week or two


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 13, 2012)

crazyhazey:7564289 said:


> lookin much better, those perky leaves means your gals are happy. glad everything back to the way they should be, should see lots of progress in the next week or two


Yeah I was happy to see no more of the calmag issue spread to more growth. Do you think since above where the affected leaf is wasn't hit by the issue overnight that it will come to a halt. I mean the chrispy leaves were green then showed in 12 hours, and now no more has popped up.

Now to figure out what to feed when I leave town Friday. I always water them, then put water in their trays. Should it be diluted some, or just normal feeding in trays? Ill leave late Friday and be back early sunday.

I am a lot more relieved now, but still pretty paranoid. Can't wait to watch them swell and get insane xD.

Thanks crazy :3

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 13, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Yeah I was happy to see no more of the calmag issue spread to more growth. Do you think since above where the affected leaf is wasn't hit by the issue overnight that it will come to a halt. I mean the chrispy leaves were green then showed in 12 hours, and now no more has popped up.
> 
> Now to figure out what to feed when I leave town Friday. I always water them, then put water in their trays. Should it be diluted some, or just normal feeding in trays? Ill leave late Friday and be back early sunday.
> 
> ...


maybe add a small amount for good measure, id wait till the last day till you know if they need cal mag if any of the leaves get a minor deficiency, catch it early. probably 1/4 what you fed before would be a good choice.


----------



## Styles T (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep! time sure fly's which is why I prefer 1st Class ya dig! Flowers are looking marvelous! The 2nd pic leaves were getting crazy ugly [email protected] the flowers look healthy. I thght my lil brown spots 0n my 1st plant were due2misting but now believe that it was due2CalMag issues as well. I added s0me more B4 putting them to sleep and woke up to find that it helped make the leaves look more healthier(which was expected) but also seemed2have gotten rid of some of the brown spots - I dnt knw, maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. Keep it up looking real nice! Cnt wait till I start flowering which I'm expecting2start2mrw.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Styles T:7565048 said:


> Yep! time sure fly's which is why I prefer 1st Class ya dig! Flowers are looking marvelous! The 2nd pic leaves were getting crazy ugly [email protected] the flowers look healthy. I thght my lil brown spots 0n my 1st plant were due2misting but now believe that it was due2CalMag issues as well. I added s0me more B4 putting them to sleep and woke up to find that it helped make the leaves look more healthier(which was expected) but also seemed2have gotten rid of some of the brown spots - I dnt knw, maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. Keep it up looking real nice! Cnt wait till I start flowering which I'm expecting2start2mrw.


Thanks a lot styles. That plant got hit hard by the calmag issue, but seeing it hasn't spread I am hoping for the best.

Your starting flowering tomorrow? Bet you are pretty amped. I am so looking forward to sitting down and smoking the biggest blunt I can create once chop day is here.

Thanks styles:3
-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Trichsssssssss!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

So I am going to do another update tonight. From what I seen when I went in, the problem is gone. But..photos and looking when the lights are on is best.

Photos in 39 minutes :3. Still have my fingers crossed. 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shes looking pretty :3.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

So as you can see, the leaf damage on those past leaves was pretty bad. Hurts my heart. But look at all the new leaf from above the affected leaf. I am pretty sure that this shows they are happy as crazy said.

No new areas have shown at all..and the mind blowing thing is the amount of trichs that have appeared since the calmag was added to the feed. Its doubled easily.

I think as well as hope that the girls are back on track.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

I really think the calmag has made a huge difference. Like all three girls have gotten a good amount of trichomes just from two feedings. I am quite impressed.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am making a video. Will be posting on here the moment it is done :3.

Can't wait to hear back :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 14, 2012)

jesus this thread is flying. well done the man who caught the calmag issue. specific coco nutes have a way of releasing these minerals from the coco as its a bitch for locking them up. but it looks like its back on track. plus 5 days to the grow time unfortunately. its not ph or watering or flush its the nature of coco.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

catainahab said:


> jesus this thread is flying. well done the man who caught the calmag issue. specific coco nutes have a way of releasing these minerals from the coco as its a bitch for locking them up. but it looks like its back on track. plus 5 days to the grow time unfortunately. its not ph or watering or flush its the nature of coco.


Well like I said, five days..even two weeks..beats the hell out of months >.<.

They are looking better, as the issue hasn't progressed. I just hope it stays that way.

Here is the video everyone .

Thanks Cata and all,

-Ocho2

[video=youtube;P8yVkaRJmT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8yVkaRJmT0&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

What did you guys think of the video? I tried to film the areas as best I could.

Another update tonight, and then I leave town tomorrow. Next update after tonight's will be after 2:52am when they are after I return.

Thanks everyone :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

To me, the pistils are getting that more mature looks. Sort of looks as if the pistils are becoming saturated in a way. They don't have that immature look anymore xD.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

lots of new green growth on those ladies, should do some 2 week comparisons to see how far theyve gone, its always nice to see a side by side.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are some comparisons, from when I returned from home a few weeks ago, until now .

The was day 16 of flowering, when I returned from my family visit on 5/28.



Here is day 19..only three days later from the above photos.



Day 27 ..



And here is where we are yesterday, day 33. Look at how they have changed...:O!



There is a comparison for the last 16 days..that is fucking insane. Excuse my language, but holy fucking shit ...

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Here are some comparisons, from when I returned from home a few weeks ago, until now .
> 
> The was day 16 of flowering, when I returned from my family visit on 5/28.
> 
> ...


damn! imagine how much they're gonna swell in the next week or two 
big bud strains always impress me.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So I believe, almost 100%, the issue is gone. Look how green and perky the leaves are now. The dead ones are long gone, but I owe so many thanks to you guys. Let me know your opinions. Heading out soon and return early Sunday:3!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Damn phone apps.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Round three. Ill still be on while away so do chat with me and post back opinions :3. Thanks all!!!!!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hows everyone doing . Im so pumped to go see the girls again tomorrow. Update once the lights on.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys. Here is number one. Man have they swollen up in the two days I was gone.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Now I noticed that new leaf has a tiny yellow tip thats curling upward on the bud. Not sure if it's calmag or nutrient burn. Feeding at 1/2 strength and 1 tsp of calmag a gallon..one feed a day. Just hoping it's the calmag still showing as she was affected the most. If so ill keep at the same level of nutes and calmag. If nute burn ill bump the strengths down.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Even though shes a day or two behind in swelling compared to one.and.two she is still a monster. Other photo is of the grow.

Like to hear your input along with opinion on number two. From.what i can see im not seeing brown spots to indicate calmag on that small leaf.

Thanks all

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 18, 2012)

shit theyve really filled out in the last couple days. lookin really good ocho, cant wait to see whats to come


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> shit theyve really filled out in the last couple days. lookin really good ocho, cant wait to see whats to come


Is a bit of yellowing alright? I may reduce the additives a bit if it continues. Are they considered in heavy bloom yet? As yellowing is normal in heavy bloom.

In 4 hours they'll be in day 38. I sawt that day 56-57 is the proper chop day. The tension is building up. Puts butterflies in my stomach xD

Thanks Crazy :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 18, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Is a bit of yellowing alright? I may reduce the additives a bit if it continues. Are they considered in heavy bloom yet? As yellowing is normal in heavy bloom.
> 
> In 4 hours they'll be in day 38. I sawt that day 56-57 is the proper chop day. The tension is building up. Puts butterflies in my stomach xD
> 
> ...


they're more towards week 5 but this strain is has a short flowering period, i would say its heavy bloom since they're gonna put on some real weight in the next few weeks, this is when it get really interesting. those comparisons are gonna start blowing your mind.
and towards week 6 or 7 is when i stop regarding yellowing, not that this is a bad thing either, just means shes using her fan leaves, which are also secondary energy sources. you can fix it with nitrogen but if its just a leaf or two id let it be. maybe up your N a tad(very little), should slow it down a bit, but when it happens in the next few weeks i wouldnt worry about it, i take it as a sign that shes almost finished. make sure your still feeding her much more P and K though, N towards the end of flower doesnt have positive effects honestly. 

this is what they can usually look like a few days from harvest, notice the fan leaves are yellow however the bud leaves stay green, thats how you know its just feedin off of em rather than any sort of nutrient deficiency, honestly i think it speeds up the fattening a bit since they know theyre almost out of N, so they know they wont be putting off any new leafy growth, thus putting all energy towards swelling.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyhazey:7588130 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Is a bit of yellowing alright? I may reduce the additives a bit if it continues. Are they considered in heavy bloom yet? As yellowing is normal in heavy bloom.
> ...


I am really excited. The difference in just two days is insane. And they are just going to get bigger xD. Maybe yellowing occurred because they were underfed a day while I was gone. It doesn't seem major so I am not too worried.

I wanted to dry a tiny nug in 2 weeks for a test run for the 4th of July. I did it on my last plant but sometimes its not always a good idea. I know growers sometimes do so, but what do you do? I would most definitely wait though since they are no where near the potency they'll be in a couple weeks.

Thanks again Crazy. Awesome to have you here and to talk to. Hope everyone else is doing good and will be around soon :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 18, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> I am really excited. The difference in just two days is insane. And they are just going to get bigger xD. Maybe yellowing occurred because they were underfed a day while I was gone. It doesn't seem major so I am not too worried.
> 
> I wanted to dry a tiny nug in 2 weeks for a test run for the 4th of July. I did it on my last plant but sometimes its not always a good idea. I know growers sometimes do so, but what do you do? I would most definitely wait though since they are no where near the potency they'll be in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


for sure, i can tell more calyxs popped up over the last few days, a really noticeable amount too. big bud tends to do those types of things, i used to grow bubba wreck that had some big bud in its lineage, the fatness just seems to pop up overnight sometimes. that could be the problem too, when they're this far along though a yellow leaf isnt anything to fuss about really, just means the fan leaves are serving one of their purposes. as for the test nug thing, 4th of july could be a good idea but whenever i take samples i always regret it, idk why but i just feel like if i left it on there it would have been well worth it, if your trying to judge when to chop, i usually wait till i see a lot of amber hairs popping up, some people take the next step and get a microscope but i honestly just look out for 50% milky and 50% amber and yellowing leaves are also a sign they're close. once the leaves progress to around the middle of the plant is when i plan on chopping, it can differ with some strains though, some have less leaves so sometimes hairs are the best way to judge, not to mention the top buds usually mature faster so letting the bottom run for an extra week is a good idea. always great to talk to other growers too, i love sharing experience cause imo knowledge is meant to be shared and forums are a perfect place for it, they're also perfect when you wanna see some quality buds when all you have is some plants in veg, which gets sorta boring to look at sometimes haha. people usually just stand by and creep on threads too, and most of us go on riu more towards the evening too, ive started to notice that over the years.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyhazey:7588287 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am really excited. The difference in just two days is insane. And they are just going to get bigger xD. Maybe yellowing occurred because they were underfed a day while I was gone. It doesn't seem major so I am not too worried.
> ...


Yeah my trich scope is hanging waiting for use. Iys 60x-100x.

Female seeds specified to not go longer than 8 weeks as it is nearing over done. So i guess in two weeks ill start looking at what those trichs look like.

Really aiming for all cloudy trichs, maybe a tiny bit of amber. Its really just time now from here on out..but not much time :3.

Im hoping for at least 2 ounces a plant. Hopefully more is possible, but no worries either way. As I have TONS of seed and i will be ready for germ again around a week after chop.

And your absolutely right. if no one shared knowledge who knows where we would all be in any situation. 

Thanks again:3.
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 18, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Yeah my trich scope is hanging waiting for use. Iys 60x-100x.
> 
> Female seeds specified to not go longer than 8 weeks as it is nearing over done. So i guess in two weeks ill start looking at what those trichs look like.
> 
> ...


sounds like your well equipped for harvest  
as for the trich thing, depends what you like really, i find more amber hairs usually causes more of a couchlock high, more milky is sort of uppity, but all bud can bring you down if you smoke too much of it. 2 ozs per plant sounds quite possible, maybe more, maybe less, but im gonna say 2 zips is a pretty good estimate. and rollitup has helped me plenty of times, im sure i would have added another plant to my graveyard(compost pile) without the help of the loyal users on here. btw what beans you got set up for the next run?


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyhazey:7588577 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah my trich scope is hanging waiting for use. Iys 60x-100x.
> ...


Next run, which is Id say a month away from start, is going to be quite insane.

See I had 4 WWXBB seeds, but I started the girls in 5gal. Buckets rather than any transplants. I couldn't fit all four buckets under the one light when they were babies so I just did three and saved a seed. Ill start smaller next run allowing 4 girls. 

Next lineup is:

1x Bubblegummer from Female Seeds.
1x Pure AK from Female Seeds
1x Exodus Kush from DNA Genetics
..and the one I am MOST excited about...
1x Sensi Star from Paradise seeds.

The most pricey seeds I bought were the Exodus Kush and the the Sensi Star. Great breeders come with a price. I have 6 Exodus Kush Fem. Which cosr 125 after shipping and all..and 5 Sensi Star Fem. That was the exact same price. Lulz two orders on 420 cost 250 xD but it was so worth it.

Rather than all the same plant its going to turn into an insane color jungle xD.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 18, 2012)

And what really intrigues me is the Sensi Stars potency, measuring in at 20-22% thc. It also lists on paradise seeds all the awards and cups it won, and its quite a long list xD


----------



## scarboroughgardener (Jun 18, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> So would it be better to just go with the cal/mag, or should I just switch nutrients? I can do either, just look for the easiest and best solution.
> 
> Thanks scar, and +Rep for you.
> 
> -Ocho2


The easiest and best solution is a coco specific nutrient.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 19, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Next run, which is Id say a month away from start, is going to be quite insane.
> 
> See I had 4 WWXBB seeds, but I started the girls in 5gal. Buckets rather than any transplants. I couldn't fit all four buckets under the one light when they were babies so I just did three and saved a seed. Ill start smaller next run allowing 4 girls.
> 
> ...


should be a pretty interesting grow, if your lookin for good prices on grade A genetics check out sanniesshop.com or rcmcollective.ca, i think the sensi star, AK and exodus cheese were good choices though.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Some shots I took today on day 38 .


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Day 38 photos Round 2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Last of them. Let me know what you guys think :3

-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 20, 2012)

looking shit hot mate. still got loads of swelling left to go. good choice of seeds aswell any form of kush is a top smoke and the bubblegum will stink the house out.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 20, 2012)

catainahab said:


> looking shit hot mate. still got loads of swelling left to go. good choice of seeds aswell any form of kush is a top smoke and the bubblegum will stink the house out.


Thanks Cat. Definitely noticing a slight lean in number one as they are putting on some weight.

They are currently in day 40 of darkness. Im.wondering if they'll be ready in 17-20 days. Looks like ill have to whip the trich scope out in a couple weeks just to look.

-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 21, 2012)

on a normal grow without any hiccups it would be about 2 weeks to go maybe a touch more. definitely get the scope out and look for the amber trichs in 2 weeks then you have to take the flush into account as well. i like to flush for at least 14 days which helps with the colouring of pistles and crystals. loving the resilience of this strain, ph probs and near catastophic cal probs and it looks like your gonna have a decent smoke at the end.

have you split a popcorn bud to see if its hermied yet (the little calyx on the main stem)


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 21, 2012)

catainahab said:


> on a normal grow without any hiccups it would be about 2 weeks to go maybe a touch more. definitely get the scope out and look for the amber trichs in 2 weeks then you have to take the flush into account as well. i like to flush for at least 14 days which helps with the colouring of pistles and crystals. loving the resilience of this strain, ph probs and near catastophic cal probs and it looks like your gonna have a decent smoke at the end.
> 
> have you split a popcorn bud to see if its hermied yet (the little calyx on the main stem)


I actually went ahead, just because I was curious, and looked at some trichs last night. Quite amazing to see how some are cloudy, but some are also clear still. Different areas of the plant, like the top cola compared to popcorn buds, also shows a difference.

And I haven't cut any popcorn off yet. I wanted to dry a nugget out for the 4th of July, so should I just do so now? Take a baby bud off, hang it to dry, then split it before smoke within a week?

I am also about to do an update, both photos and video . Very shortly that is, the Mrs. is behind me napping and is complaining of the keyboard noise >.<.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Also when is the best time to start flushing? Today they are going into day 41. Maybe another week of food and calmag then convert to flushing?

Whats the proper amount to flush them, as well as how often?

Thanks:3

-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 21, 2012)

wait for the trichs to turn milky and start to golden then flush with loads of water. ive got 3 gallon pots so i put 12 gallons of water through each pot then ph5.6 a litre of water for each. then water with ph water for 7 days. The leafs start to look unhealthy coz there using all nutes available. Start week 2 of water with a full flush again but dont ph the water.water without ph for a couple of days. Try to hold back for at least a 10 day flush. closer to 14 day total is best. keep looking at the trichs the more golden orange they are the less likely you are to get off the couch. 

i wouldn't chop anything off apart from the single calyx that grows on the main stem to check for seed. i cant stand the taste of nitrogen infused weed but thats personal preference


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well everyone, things have continued to just escalate in the garden. I remember just a few weeks ago coming back to micro buds, and now there are super buds everywhere. On top of that, we aren't even finished yet. Here is the update for day 40 of flowering .

Below here is number one. All of the buds are fat, and continue to fatten up more daily. Crazy how much of a difference one day makes XD. The top is rock solid, and filled in greatly.



Below here is number two, and it shows that she was affected the most by the couple of hiccups. Even though a lot of her leaf was killed off, she is still super strong. Her top is my absolute favorite. Also, those nodes from the fim are not much smaller than the main top. Quite impressed with the FIM method, as this was my first time attempting it.



And last but not least, number three. Again, the runt took off and is taller than the other two. She was FIM'ed, and only started to recover when I triggered flowering when she was 12 inches tall. The other girls were 18 inches, and yet the run still beat them. Four strong nodes made it from the FIM and also back some large buds on them. I like the two that are right next to eachother, I call them the twins XD.



And a shot of the garden .



Well I hope you all enjoy. I looked at some trichs on number two, just because I was curious, and there are cloudy trichs but also clear. Its pretty amazing. I am unsure if I should feed a week and then flush, or just feed until I start to see those pistils changing. Input and advice is great all, and hope to hear back soon. Ill take a video later on, as I still have to keep the noise down XD.

Thanks everyone 

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 21, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Well everyone, things have continued to just escalate in the garden. I remember just a few weeks ago coming back to micro buds, and now there are super buds everywhere. On top of that, we aren't even finished yet. Here is the update for day 40 of flowering .
> 
> Below here is number one. All of the buds are fat, and continue to fatten up more daily. Crazy how much of a difference one day makes XD. The top is rock solid, and filled in greatly.
> 
> ...


all i can say is... holy shit. thats insane, its as if new calyxs pop up everyday. from the looks of those hairs id let em run with nutes a little bit longer, in another week or so slowly lower how much N your feeding them and up the P and K since theyre pretty far into flower now. probably wont need a flush for another week or two, with coco however it may differ, ive heard flushing every other week is suggested but i dont really flush in soil until the last week. 
number 3 is a champ though, cant believe shes beating all the other girls. trichs look excellent btw, keep up the good work ocho!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 21, 2012)

crazyhazey:7606034 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well everyone, things have continued to just escalate in the garden. I remember just a few weeks ago coming back to micro buds, and now there are super buds everywhere. On top of that, we aren't even finished yet. Here is the update for day 40 of flowering .
> ...


Thanks a lot cata and crazy ;D. Usually around when do pistils begin to turn brown. I have been looking here and there, theres just too many right now to really find them xD.

Yeah with the results of number three I've decided next grow ill be triggering flowering when the new strains are all 1 foot tall, as thats how tall she was and shes crazy large. Can still tell she has filling in to do, but i believe her top will be the largest.

Will I be looking at doing 15 gallons of flush per plant? I know the water i buy has a pH of 7, as I did research at the beginning on the water. Since they are in 5 gal i figured around 15 gallons each would sound about right. But does every gallon need a proper pH balance? Or is it so many gallons of that 15 need pH and so many dont?

I am going to maneuver my way to look at the trichs better tonight, even though they aren't ready. Want to see whats happening daily :3.

Thanks guys !

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Jun 21, 2012)

very nice bro


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 22, 2012)

RL420:7606981 said:


> very nice bro


Thanks bro. Hows your garden? Did you prevent that loss? I got lucky with them pointing out the calmag issue.

Im hoping these will be done in a couple weeks. Im sure the pistils will start to turn soon.

Thanks rl ;D
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 22, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Thanks a lot cata and crazy ;D. Usually around when do pistils begin to turn brown. I have been looking here and there, theres just too many right now to really find them xD.
> 
> Yeah with the results of number three I've decided next grow ill be triggering flowering when the new strains are all 1 foot tall, as thats how tall she was and shes crazy large. Can still tell she has filling in to do, but i believe her top will be the largest.
> 
> ...


haha i know what you mean, once its close to harvest youll see plenty of em. and some strains tend to have that huge stretch once you put em into flower, you got pretty lucky with this pheno. and i think 2.5x the pot size is what people tend to do, i do about 1.5x if anything, you might not have to do as much since your in coco. i would just pH it correctly to avoid any problems, a couple drops of lemon juice is usually all i use.


----------



## catainahab (Jun 22, 2012)

with the flush i wouldnt bother ph ing the main body of water. just the last litre to set the ph of the coco again otherwise you would use a shit load of ph down. as for the pistils how longs a peice of string. when i harvest the majority of the pistils are red but only about 60/40 the drying process will turn the rest red. keep looking at the trichs they are the key to when your plants are ready.

i hate flushing coz it takes an age to pump that much water through each plant and i grow nine at a time i have to use my bath for drainage( i live in a 2nd floor flat). but its only a big flush at the start of each flush week then water everyday. if you ph5.6 the water for the first week it helps the plant suck all the remaining nutes out of the coco and it will start to digest itself. the second week of flush absolute zero chemicals including ph adjustments its a natural flavour thing


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 22, 2012)

catainahab said:


> looking shit hot mate. still got loads of swelling left to go. good choice of seeds aswell any form of kush is a top smoke and the bubblegum will stink the house out.





catainahab said:


> with the flush i wouldnt bother ph ing the main body of water. just the last litre to set the ph of the coco again otherwise you would use a shit load of ph down. as for the pistils how longs a peice of string. when i harvest the majority of the pistils are red but only about 60/40 the drying process will turn the rest red. keep looking at the trichs they are the key to when your plants are ready.
> 
> i hate flushing coz it takes an age to pump that much water through each plant and i grow nine at a time i have to use my bath for drainage( i live in a 2nd floor flat). but its only a big flush at the start of each flush week then water everyday. if you ph5.6 the water for the first week it helps the plant suck all the remaining nutes out of the coco and it will start to digest itself. the second week of flush absolute zero chemicals including ph adjustments its a natural flavour thing


Well I didn't get to look at number one last night. I pulled number three out, so difficult, and I found my first brown pistils. After looking closely the back side and even a spot here and there in the front have them. Ghe trichs on number one are all cloudy and look as if they are progressing towards amber. I snipped a tiny piece of leave and looked under the scope, as its easier than planting it on a bud (thanks RW).

Here are two breathtaking photos of number one. Its been so hard to look at her and getting photos and looking blew my mind. Look at the photo closely and you'll see those hairs.

So PUMPED.

Thanks Cata RL and Crazy

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 22, 2012)

They just got out of day 41 of darkness, and here are brown pistils I discovered on number one. I also found a tiny one on number two, but seeing number one is the furthest in and first to break the soil, she's ahead of all of them in maturity..just not height xD.

Here are the shots I took. The trichs are insane.

Looks like the end stretch is nearing !!!!!

I really hope you will all keep in touch, add me as a friend, and also tag along on my next journey. Bubblegummer, Pure AK, Sensi Star, and Exodus Kush. I also have critical kush, pineapple chunk, and other interesting freebies..but the four main strains are going to be in the next garden .

Thanks everyone so much .

Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 22, 2012)

by the looks of them pistils its a good couple of weeks until flush. you can see just from the photo that the trichs are cloudy but alot of them look like they are still clear. a very general rule of thumb with a big bud variety is that if the buds are the thicker than a coke can your on the right track. in the next couple of weeks they will look like frosty the snowmans manhood.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 23, 2012)

catainahab said:


> by the looks of them pistils its a good couple of weeks until flush. you can see just from the photo that the trichs are cloudy but alot of them look like they are still clear. a very general rule of thumb with a big bud variety is that if the buds are the thicker than a coke can your on the right track. in the next couple of weeks they will look like frosty the snowmans manhood.


Lulz at frosty the snow mans manhood xD. I took a peak while they are sleeping and I noticed where another brown hair or two appeared at the top and front of number ones main bud.

Continues to get crazier xD.

Update tonight.

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Here the update I meant to do last night late. Fell asleep too early XD.

I am noticing more and more brown hairs, and not just on number one. They are appearing on every plant. Of course its mostly on their main tops, but I am also finding them on much lower growth as well.

Below here is number one, and shes swelling up quite a bit. Also see if you can spot brown hairs . Mad trichomes, and I get more excited every day XD.



Here is number two below here. Im just happy she made it through the issues. If it wasn't for her, we may have not identified the problem.



And lastly, here is number three. The ugly duckling, or the champion, she also has brown hairs popping up. Her buds are getting quite insane, but hell, they all are xD



I hope you all enjoy the update. It feels like its the countdown until the ball drops on new years eve, and it's nearly a new year. But in the years case its weed, and chop day . I am mind blown on what continues to get crazier in the closet. I am still feeding them 1/2 strength 7-9-5 nutes, with 1 tsp. of calmag, and a proper pH balance. Can't wait to hear your input and thoughts . Write back soon ^_^.

Thanks everyone !

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you guys think Ill be able to start flushing the girls this friday, and chop day around next friday? I jabe to look at the trichs more but I read not to go passed 8 weeks with this strain. Overdone is a risk as well.

Thanks all. Can wait to hear back.
-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 25, 2012)

if it was me i would wait to see on sunday then go from there. the 8 weeks thing is only relevant if you have a perfect grow with perfect conditions using a full hydro system. if you stress plants it slows them down thats why is said plus a couple of weeks in an earlier post. cutting a healthy plant down early is worse than cutting it late. looking at the odd hair or two can also mean nothing, pistils can also change colour through age, stress or heat so they are pretty crap for basing grow time on apart from when you see more red than white(generally an age thing).

i have just been through an incident with mine and i can tell you straight that wasting a couple of months and money for mediocra weed is absolutley gut wrenching. i found 2 hermies on week 5 that started to seed the the other 7 i did a 14 day flush this took them to 7 weeks. they were a 7 week strain and they were not ready. could of gone to 9 weeks for perfection but if i did that all i would of got is a shit load of seeds.

its hard to be patient when you have bitches that look that good.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 25, 2012)

catainahab:7621148 said:


> if it was me i would wait to see on sunday then go from there. the 8 weeks thing is only relevant if you have a perfect grow with perfect conditions using a full hydro system. if you stress plants it slows them down thats why is said plus a couple of weeks in an earlier post. cutting a healthy plant down early is worse than cutting it late. looking at the odd hair or two can also mean nothing, pistils can also change colour through age, stress or heat so they are pretty crap for basing grow time on apart from when you see more red than white(generally an age thing).
> 
> i have just been through an incident with mine and i can tell you straight that wasting a couple of months and money for mediocra weed is absolutley gut wrenching. i found 2 hermies on week 5 that started to seed the the other 7 i did a 14 day flush this took them to 7 weeks. they were a 7 week strain and they were not ready. could of gone to 9 weeks for perfection but if i did that all i would of got is a shit load of seeds.
> 
> its hard to be patient when you have bitches that look that good.


Yeah its hard but my patience is strong xD. More brown hairs continue to show up daily, but there is still time needed. I looked at trichs, and number ones are id say nearly 85-90% cloudy. Waiting wont hurt, so Ill increase my patience even more. They look so great.

So once chopped and hung, it would probably be around a week of air drying? Then toss into paper bags for a couple nights then to jars?

Thanks cata :3

Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Number 1 this morning.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Number two this morning.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 25, 2012)

And number three. Found one or two hairs on her but she has the least.


----------



## catainahab (Jun 25, 2012)

my dry process is- trimm the leaf back as much as poss (bubble them later for hash) then hang with a circulation fan but dont aim it at the buds. check in a week to 10 days when the thickest stem snaps cleanly. cut all the buds off and stick them in jars as tight as you can with out busting the buds up. then every day open the lids of the jars for a couple of hours. its good smoking after a couple of days of this but after a week or more ( depending on how dense the buds are) there is little to no moisture in the buds- smooth smoking. you will find that the bud appears dry after the air dry but after it goes in the jar it moistens up a bit, that is just the very middle of the buds losing moisture without destroying the outside of the bud. nothing better than home cured bud


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 25, 2012)

So I took a tiny sample from number two. My plan was to take a larger sample for the 4th of July, but I didn't want to take a bud that has a lot more potential in the next couple of weeks.

This bud is tiny, and was at the lower section of number two. I just need a little boost of patience, and tasting her will do so.

I just hung it up in the garden up high upside down. Not too sure how long it will take to dry, but Im guessing around a week ish.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 25, 2012)

lookin good ocho!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 26, 2012)

crazyhazey:7625239 said:


> lookin good ocho!


Thanks a lot. How long will it take for a bud the size of a thumb nail to dry?

Im going to do another update friday and hopefully ill be able to start flushing. Ill only start if you guys agree that it's about that time :3.

Gah..class is about to start >.<

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 26, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Thanks a lot. How long will it take for a bud the size of a thumb nail to dry?
> 
> Im going to do another update friday and hopefully ill be able to start flushing. Ill only start if you guys agree that it's about that time :3.
> 
> ...


probably 3 days under a slow fan, then leave it in a jar with it cracked open, putting a paper towel over the lid helps to find how much moisture is in there, and it should feel sort of dry to the touch. if you keep too much stem itll retain moisture so cut off as much as you can, if you dont wanna hang it but you want it to wick out a little more, get a brown paper bag or a wooden box. after it stops getting wet you should cure for about a week, i sometimes leave them on my modem in a cracked open wooden cigar box and it dries out somewhat fast after its been hanging for a few days. then i cure for at least 4 days. and a flush might be a good choice, have fun in class


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 26, 2012)

crazyhazey:7625863 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. How long will it take for a bud the size of a thumb nail to dry?
> ...


thanks a lot crazy.

Im going to keep watching these trichomes closely. Hopefully amber will start showing soon :3.

Ill get rid of that baby nuggets stem and toss in a brown bag latet on :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 26, 2012)

When you harvest and are trimming leaf off, do you trim off those pistils as well?

The last plant i chopped ai didn't and they seemed to just fall off in the jar they were curing in anyways.

I just want the buds to also look great.

-Ocho2


----------



## DustBomb (Jun 26, 2012)

no just trim the leaves


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 26, 2012)

DustBomb:7626438 said:


> no just trim the leaves


Thanks dust, and +rep to you


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 26, 2012)

After reading more I realize that I am officially in the peak harvest range.

No I'm not chopping yet, so don't worry.:3

My plan is to begin flushing the girls this friday or saturday. Then chopping them one week later from flush start.

Peak harvest is a two week range, that you enter once your pistils begin to turn brown. Though its still early, just wanted to see if you guys agree..or if it would be best just to wait more.

Gah so much intensity!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 27, 2012)

I went in this morning, grinded by test bud up, amd wake and baked the hell out of it. Ladies and gents..it os delicious.

The taste is so stank and the high is an upper high but I am DAMN impressed.

No.curing or flushing needed. Grey white ash resulted at the end of the pipe and no off tastes!


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ill be updating again on friday. I still plan to flush the girls but not until I am 100% sure it's time.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 27, 2012)

A very VERY noticeable difference in pistil color. I looked back at photos from a couple weeks ago, and the pistils were very white. Now they are all fading in color, as of they are slowly moving towards changing to brown.

Let me know what you guys think. These pictures are to main topa of number one two and three :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 27, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> A very VERY noticeable difference in pistil color. I looked back at photos from a couple weeks ago, and the pistils were very white. Now they are all fading in color, as of they are slowly moving towards changing to brown.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. These pictures are to main topa of number one two and three :3.
> 
> -Ocho2


damn they look great! probably another week or two and they'll be close to done. have you been seeing lots of brown hairs?


----------



## catainahab (Jun 27, 2012)

got to agree another week at least.
you can always flush 1 now and flush the others later 

just made some hash out of my last grow trimmings


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 27, 2012)

crazyhazey:7632955 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > A very VERY noticeable difference in pistil color. I looked back at photos from a couple weeks ago, and the pistils were very white. Now they are all fading in color, as of they are slowly moving towards changing to brown.
> ...


Brown hairs are appearing a lot on the main cola of number one. Along with several on random buds in her lower growth. I can also see tips of pistils getting brown and the areas that aren't have that fading going on. They aren't that bright white anymore.

Number two has a good few on her top cola, as well as under growth, but not as much as number one does.

And number threes brown hairs just started appearing. They are there but she has the least amount. Her pistils are at least two or three days behind the others I'd say.

I am so pumped. I was just mind blown this morning when I got to smoke the test bud. You were right on the three days :3. I got a good buzz just off a tiny bud. It wasn't the couch lock high but it was still awesome .

Thanks Crazy :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 27, 2012)

catainahab:7633098 said:


> got to agree another week at least.
> you can always flush 1 now and flush the others later
> 
> just made some hash out of my last grow trimmings
> View attachment 2230894


Is there a specific brown to non-brown pistils ratio that you want them to meet until flushing? I want to see where number one is on saturday, trichomes and pistils wise, before I flush. She's the furthest along of them all.

And hell yeah on the hash. My friend wants to make my trimmings into butter for me.

Friday is technically day 49/week 7 of bloom. If I don't see it's quite to that point I'll wait a few extra days. Number one will definitely be the first to get chopped.

God I am SO EXCITED! The final product isn't too far away .

Thanks Cata 

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 27, 2012)

id leave em abit longer och seriuos mate if you are gonna crop soon put them in darkness for as long as you dare try for three days this will produce lots more trichs man


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 27, 2012)

shadyslater said:


> id leave em abit longer och seriuos mate if you are gonna crop soon put them in darkness for as long as you dare try for three days this will produce lots more trichs man


I don't plan to chop for another 1.5 weeks to 2 weeks. Im just trying to decide when the appropriate time to begin flushing will be. 

Is 12/12 good to stay on until chop? Or before chop should they sit in the dark awhile?

Thanks slate:3

Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 28, 2012)

at least 50% brown for me but then i look at the trichs to double check. the buds you got in the pictures dont really look like they have started to change yet. ultimately its how you want the stoned to feel. flush and cut now for light headedness or give it longer for full body madness. 3 days of dark can help, water for the last time a day or two before you switch the lights off, the pots should be bone dry by the time you cut them. when the pistils change the main buds will be the first to go


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 28, 2012)

dont rush ocho thats all im sayin mate.. my ww x bb im gonna start flushin and stuff in week 9 chop in week 10 then give them 3-4 days of darkness to get them nice and supa frosted up

u kno how hard you've worked so for chap a llil more time aint gonna matter shit

keep up da good work dude


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks both cat and slate. I am going to let them go until early next week and then give three days of darkness.

Ill initiate it tuesday until Friday.

Hopefully that period will aid in both trichs and pistil change.

Thanks everyone :3

Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I snipped a tiny leaf with trichs all over it from number one. Every last one of them is cloudy and it looks insane under a lighted scope xD.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;_ttdKrcw-0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ttdKrcw-0A&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

Video update.

Wish everything wasn't orange, but let me know what you guys think .

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 28, 2012)

looking good mr ocho 
what was your sample like????


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 28, 2012)

shadyslater said:


> looking good mr ocho
> what was your sample like????


It was very amazing. I got baked thats for sure. Was tiny and not a.full pipe, and got a great upper high.

Tasted very danky. Like skunk. And its ash was light grey. All in all i was completely impressed.


Thanks slate :3
-Ocho2

So ANXIOUS!


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 29, 2012)

lol it'll be harsher the longer you leave the trich's more bodyfied man

what kinda high dya normally like???


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 29, 2012)

shadyslater:7640967 said:


> lol it'll be harsher the longer you leave the trich's more bodyfied man
> 
> what kinda high dya normally like???


I like both body and head. I actually just grabbed a sample for the fourth of july. This time from number one.

The sample was real low but a bud about two inches long. Had quite a lot more brown hairs than I expected. Kind of shocked.

The trichs are nearly ALL cloudy on the bud. Im guessing another week on her and shell be ready in my opinion. The lower buds all have brown hairs but not quite half yet. Id say 25% brown.

I think the plan is to start flushing tuesday, and keep them in the dark until friday. Still it all just depends on the hairs and trichs but it's really getting there.

-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 29, 2012)

if you go to this page you will see a plant that if i grew i would have just started the flushing stage http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/female-white-widow-x-big-bud-x_line-feminised-seeds-2376

i know its cheating using a sales page but i have no pics of my own for this stage on any previous plants i have grown.

new seeds have just turned. up couple of weeks and i'm venturing into the world of rdwc. northern lights x big bud and sensi star x ak47. should be fun


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 29, 2012)

catainahab:7641210 said:


> if you go to this page you will see a plant that if i grew i would have just started the flushing stage http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/female-white-widow-x-big-bud-x_line-feminised-seeds-2376
> 
> i know its cheating using a sales page but i have no pics of my own for this stage on any previous plants i have grown.
> 
> new seeds have just turned. up couple of weeks and i'm venturing into the world of rdwc. northern lights x big bud and sensi star x ak47. should be fun


It seems as if the plants pistils in the photo are gone >.<.

The girls are officially in day 49/ 7 weeks of dark. Maybe everything will progress within a week or so.

Thanks cat:3

-Ocho2


----------



## catainahab (Jun 30, 2012)

you got to look through the trichs. ideal world grow!


----------



## shadyslater (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the plan is to start flushing tuesday, and keep them in the dark until friday. Still it all just depends on the hairs and trichs but it's really getting there.

-Ocho2[/QUOTE]

how often you been watering outta curiousity???

leave a a day or 2 befor you put them in darkness after you flush them this will aid drying buddy

my buds seem to have stopped growing lol but im having major probs with heat atm but im hoping to cure than when they wake up by putting an extra exit in

do ya think you'll manage the 3 days of darkness with no interuptions lol cos thats gonna drive me mental lolz

keep up da good and stinky work mr


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Had quite a problem for the last 17 hours.

85% of our county, along with 300,000 other customers, had no power statewide last night. A horrible storm hit, 80-85mph winds, and it was FUCKED. Girls never got to turn on, but luckily the power just flipped back on.

I was so fucking worried. The humidity in the grow went up to 75% this morning, and the moment I looked at it thinking I should chop since mold can come along, the power came right back on.

Was quite scary. No phones, no electricity. Shows how reliable everyone is on power.

The girls didn't get watered since yesterday early, and every business was shut down in town. Couldnt get water, gas, anything..

I think I am just going to let the girls chill in the dark for the next two days. Its already been one day, and the trich development will be better.

Meanwhile, the fourth of july sample is drying still. Rolling my first white widow big bud blunt on Wednesday. PUMPED.

I plan to still water them today, and as long as they are in the dark. Since they went into darkness at 2pm yesterday, Ill wait until sunday at 2am to turn them back on.

Shady, I have been watering them once a day. Solution is still 1/2 TSP of 7-9-5 and 1 tsp of cal mag..along with as proper pH adjustment. They aren't watered heavily, just a good drink really.

I really won't be able to look at the trichs until sunday, but in my opinion it will be better.

Thanks everyone, and thank God I didn't have to chop. They said full restoration of power will take 5-7 days and if that was the case I would have had to chop.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Timer is set for 24 hours of darkness.

Picked up water, still going to water as I have been.

Power restoration will take up to 9 days now, but luckily our apartment complex has it. There are literally hundreds of people at gas stations, along with so much food gone from the few grocery stores open. Quite hectic. Shows how people today rely on power too much. That's not how our race was designed in my opinion xD..but power makes the girls grow so whatever xD.

Monday Ill have those lights on, and Ill be doing an update all .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Slight issue that is beginning to worry me.

Ever since the power went out, humidity rose a lot overnight. It went from its typical 35%-40% up to 75%. Once power was back, and I still have the same exact setup, the humidity has yet to lower below 57%.

What would be the best solution?

Temperature is at a stable 70-72 with lights off. Doesn't exceed 79F when the lights are on, but the lights are staying off for the next few days.

Thanks all, and hope to hear back soon.

-Ocho2


----------



## RL420 (Jun 30, 2012)

your humidity would spike after a good watering wouldnt it?


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 1, 2012)

RL420:7648937 said:


> your humidity would spike after a good watering wouldnt it?


Yeah but the humidity wouldn't lower, and no watering had been done yet.

Currently is at 53-56% RH.

Will it be alright for the next week? Chop day is coming fast.

Thanks RL:3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 1, 2012)

I must say this 3 day darkness period was a great choice.

The girls are covered in trichs. So much more than a couple days ago.

They literally are wet with resin. Just like sticky tree sap.

I have also discovered something new in the dark...number two is getting a lot of brown hairs. They are on EVERY bud and number two has the most. They are so much more noticeable on number two than the the others.

They honestly do "look like frosty the snowmans manhood"..thanks cat. I mean they are just so sparkling and mind blowing right now.

Number two has brown hairs..and multiple ..on all buds. Including lower buds.

Mind blown. Still working on completing the dark for three days. At 2pm they have been in complete darkness for 48 hours.

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 1, 2012)

hurry and be over 3 days i wanna see some pics lol


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 1, 2012)

shadyslater:7651365 said:


> hurry and be over 3 days i wanna see some pics lol


I reset the timer. The girls will be flipping back on at late 2AM. Ill be updating as well :3.

School got cancelled until Thursday all because of no electricity. So instead of school work it will be trichomes and gaming :3.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh..and blowing trees:3


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow. I knew they smelled, looked, and felt crazy in the dark. Now that I finally get to look at them with the lights on, and take photos for better views, I have had my mind COMPLETELY blown.

The three days of darkness was a superb idea. The trichomes have just erupted everywhere.

This is flowering, day 50 everyone. And I think some flushing may be in order soon.

Below here we have number one. Definitely has developed a larger amount of brown hairs compared to a few days ago. Lower buds also have them, but not as much as the main top. She is shiny, and looking GREAT.



Typically the best is saved for last, but seeing I go in numerical order, the best must come now. Here we have number two everyone. She is absolutely so near complete. Her brown hairs were not near the amount of number one's, and now she has taken the lead. The entire bud appearance is changing, and you can really tell how ripe and near ready she is. Prepare to see craziness! Absolutely all buds are covered with brown hairs. *I took a leaf clipping from the top cola after uploading these photos, and I have OFFICIALLY FOUND AMBER TRICHOMES!!!!!!!!!!! They are cloudy trichs that have brown in color. They are not like the other clear and cloudy trichomes that are also on the LEAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Below here is number three. She is definitely the most behind of the three, but she is looking awesome. Her cola is massive, her nodes are bulky, and she is very very tall. Her lower buds are getting a couple of brown hairs here and there, and the main colas are at the same amount/pace.



And lastly, here are photos of the garden.



My humidity worry was just a paranoia scare. I guess when its nearing completion tensions rise much more. Humidity with lights on is at 40% with 79F, and darkness is 70F and 55% humidity. I officially just found my first amber trichs. I posted in the paragraph of number two after I found them. They are crazy looking and I am COMPLETELY mind blown.

My only worry is that number two is so close to being ready for chop, but the other two aren't. I wanted to chop them all the same day, as the garden room will be the drying room. I can't chop one and hang her, as light is what degrades THC to begin with. I am so sure it is time to flush number 2, as the brown hairs and amber trichomes are complete evidence its time. But what do I do about the other two? Maybe in a couple of days, keep them in the dark for three more days while flushing them?

I cannot wait to hear back from you all. I could NOT go to sleep until I posted an update. Now that I found the first AMBER TRICHOMES I HAVE EVER FOUND, I have so much racing through my head XD!

Advice, input, and everything are really wanted and appreciated. This coming friday, in 4 days from now, will mark 8 week of flowering.

Thanks all. Please write back. Hope you all have been on here and replied once I awaken in eight hours or so.

-Ocho2 !


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 2, 2012)

after your 3 days of darkness chop the fookers man

lookin superb tho... chop em dry em cure em fooking get them bitch's smoked dude


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 2, 2012)

shadyslater:7655195 said:


> after your 3 days of darkness chop the fookers man
> 
> lookin superb tho... chop em dry em cure em fooking get them bitch's smoked dude


Well I was thinking I should start flushing, let them sit in the dark from tomorrow until Friday while flushing, and then chop friday?

What do you guys think?

And when you trim your plants you arent supposed to cut the pistils off. How come every time I look at harvest photos no ones buds have pistils -.-?

So PUMPED
-ocho 2


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 2, 2012)

they'll wrinkle up into the bud when drying pal DONT TRIM lol


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 2, 2012)

shadyslater said:


> they'll wrinkle up into the bud when drying pal DONT TRIM lol


Awesome. Thanks a lot Shady.

So they are in day 51 of darkness now. I plan to begin flushing tomorrow. Do you think with Coco a gallon or two will work for flushing per plant? I am going to proper ph the water, but add nothing more too it.

I know number three is still behind, but number two was also behind until she was given three days of darkness.

When they turn off tomorrow afternoon, it will be the last sunlight they will see. Once friday rolls around, Ill pull them out, trim them, and hang them to dry.

What is the best thing to hang the branches from? I have rope theyll be on, but should I cut a notch every branch so they have a place for the rope?

I am pretty sure that an additional three days of darkness will make a huge difference in all the girls. I am so excited !

Thanks Shady. Hope to hear more from everyone soon.

ALSO..

I hope you will ALL follow me through my next journey. I will be germinating the new seeds for the new garden within 2 weeks from this coming friday. I am unsure if I should re-use my coco, go soil, or go organic yet. I wont have any funds available until I move some medicine.

Thanks all 

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

those top buds look pretty mature ocho, id say run another few days with that, give em a good flush with like 1/2 your pot size(i imagine coco drains better than soil so not as much water is probably needed). since the top colas get the most energy you could let the lower buds use another week to mature, try elevating them or lowering your light so they get a good amount of lumens to finish up.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> those top buds look pretty mature ocho, id say run another few days with that, give em a good flush with like 1/2 your pot size(i imagine coco drains better than soil so not as much water is probably needed). since the top colas get the most energy you could let the lower buds use another week to mature, try elevating them or lowering your light so they get a good amount of lumens to finish up.


Well the lower buds on number one and two are the most along with brown hairs. Do you think since they are coated in trichs and developed so much in 3 days of dark...that flushing with three days of darkness could make it ready to chop friday?

Thanks crazy :3!

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Well the lower buds on number one and two are the most along with brown hairs. Do you think since they are coated in trichs and developed so much in 3 days of dark...that flushing with three days of darkness could make it ready to chop friday?
> 
> Thanks crazy :3!
> 
> -Ocho2


check the hairs, friday might be a good day if they're far enough along. id wait till next friday for the lowest bud spots.


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> check the hairs, friday might be a good day if they're far enough along. id wait till next friday for the lowest bud spots.


i seen a post last week where a guy from canada kept his plants in flower for 8 months just kept chopping some off the top then letting the bottom half get big. the thing just keptn sprouting and then buddin up agen


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

shadyslater said:


> i seen a post last week where a guy from canada kept his plants in flower for 8 months just kept chopping some off the top then letting the bottom half get big. the thing just keptn sprouting and then buddin up agen


shit he let em flower for 8 months? id expect them to overflower and stress herm after that long. but by cutting off the highest point thats nearest to the light source you redirect energy to the lower branches that photosynthesized less and got less energy since they werent significant bud sites, ive seen more swelling everytime ive done it. i train them now so i dont have to do this now.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

The lights are about to flip off again.

My plan right now is to go get a few more gallons of water, proper pH all the water, pump it through the girls, and see what they look like after three more days of darkness.

If they end up looking like number two now, ill be chopping friday. If not ill wait a few more days.

The sample from number one is in front of me (fourth of july blunt) . I let it dry for a few days until the the entire stem snapped. I tossed it into a jar yesterday afternoon, and 24 hours later (now) I am letting it sit out on the table. The jar and the buds have that green smell to it, is that normal? The last plant i chopped, when curing, also had this smell for awhile. I take it that its just how curing goes?

And eight months of flower ? Don't you think eventually the THC would degrade too much over that time period? Or stress may cause the plant to herm?

Any advice on hanging branches? What is the best thing to hang them by? Should the branches be just one branch straight and hang it from where a small bud is? Or cut it horizontally so two branches make a "U" and hang from the middle?

Thanks crazy and slate:3. Can't wait to hear back:3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is my sample for tomorrow. This is from number one. The other one I got ripped from last week was from number two.

-Ocho2


----------



## no clue (Jul 3, 2012)

Just read through your journal. Very nice grow Ocho2! I have some female seeds bubblegummer and a grapefruit going now. You were asking about hanging the plants for drying. I get pipe cleaners at Wal-mart. A wrap around the stem holds each branch securely then you can just make a hook on the other end to hang.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

no clue:7661830 said:


> Just read through your journal. Very nice grow Ocho2! I have some female seeds bubblegummer and a grapefruit going now. You were asking about hanging the plants for drying. I get pipe cleaners at Wal-mart. A wrap around the stem holds each branch securely then you can just make a hook on the other end to hang.


Thank you very much clue! My next grow will have one bubblegummer in it :3. Just trying to determine if I should grow in coco again or not.

The pipe cleaners is a GREAT idea. Glad that you liked the journal. Though there were a few bumps, I am happy that I made it to the end. Without the help of the others on here the calmag deficiency would have shot me down weeks ago.

Thanks a lot clue, and +Rep to you:3!

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 3, 2012)

mine rae thichin up manpropa wet to the touch im well chuffed man


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> The lights are about to flip off again.
> 
> My plan right now is to go get a few more gallons of water, proper pH all the water, pump it through the girls, and see what they look like after three more days of darkness.
> 
> ...


the fresh leaf smell goes away, make sure its not wet though. and the pipe cleaners is a good idea for hanging, id keep as little stem as possible since it just holds moisture.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

shadyslater said:


> mine rae thichin up manView attachment 2239311propa wet to the touch im well chuffed man




Looking awesome slate. Excellent work for sure.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> the fresh leaf smell goes away, make sure its not wet though. and the pipe cleaners is a good idea for hanging, id keep as little stem as possible since it just holds moisture.



Yeah the Mrs. Just returned with pipe cleaners. About how long does it take for that smell to vanish? A week or so of curing?

I properly pHed the water and I pumped a half gallon in to each lady. Figure doinh so once a day would be better than just a instant three gallons.

Holy hell Im pumped. And even more pumped that I get yobroll a 4th of July WWxBB bleeeeezer tomorrow :3.

Thanks crazy

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lulz.

Fuzzy sticks.

To hang the fuzzy NUGZ :3.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Yeah the Mrs. Just returned with pipe cleaners. About how long does it take for that smell to vanish? A week or so of curing?
> 
> I properly pHed the water and I pumped a half gallon in to each lady. Figure doinh so once a day would be better than just a instant three gallons.
> 
> ...


yeah it takes about a week for the chlorophyll smell to die, make sure its not too wet so it wont smell like mold.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey:7663627 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the Mrs. Just returned with pipe cleaners. About how long does it take for that smell to vanish? A week or so of curing?
> ...


So once the thickest part of the stem snaps, due to drying out, the buds can be snipped off? Then how long do you recommend paper bags? Then to jars.

So excited :3. Ive never done paper bags but hell, never FIMmed either.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 4, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> So once the thickest part of the stem snaps, due to drying out, the buds can be snipped off? Then how long do you recommend paper bags? Then to jars.
> 
> So excited :3. Ive never done paper bags but hell, never FIMmed either.
> 
> -Ocho2


i usually hang then dry in paper bags, after they're pretty dried they go into the jar for about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 4, 2012)

crazyhazey:7664622 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > So once the thickest part of the stem snaps, due to drying out, the buds can be snipped off? Then how long do you recommend paper bags? Then to jars.
> ...


Do you seal the paper bags? Or leave them open in a dark place?

So after the hang dry the bags help to rid the buds of even more moisyire? Makes curing in jars better after? Whats the proper humidity in a room of drying nugs?

Number three is starting to really get frosty. Close to number two. She's the most behind but I don't have another room to dry. Thus they all need chopped at once. Still will be great. They are in day 52 of dark. Will stay in dark until cut.

My father may be coming down to visit. And I wont be able to lay the buds out that day when they are curing. Are they able to be stored in the freezer for 24 hours in jars without mold occurring?

Thanks crazy:3. Helps a lot.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 4, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Do you seal the paper bags? Or leave them open in a dark place?
> 
> So after the hang dry the bags help to rid the buds of even more moisyire? Makes curing in jars better after? Whats the proper humidity in a room of drying nugs?
> 
> ...


i leave them in a dark place in my closet and make sure its well ventilated and not too humid, a dehumidifier set on low works well. i dont know the exact humidity but id say just keep it as low as you can and keep it ventilated to prevent mold. i think it makes curing better, the paper bag wicks out more moisture and makes the moisture from the stem redistribute into the buds and dry evenly. once theyre dry you should be able to snap the stem but leave your jar open for a few hours a day in the dark and keep the jar loosely packed. id just say keep them in paper bags when he comes by and put a fan by them to help em dry, smell might be a problem though.


----------



## no clue (Jul 4, 2012)

This ^ . You don't need to seal the paper bags..just loosely roll the top closed. Tell ya man, these FS seeds genetics are looking good..bubblegummers are ten days old and really starting to grow..3 nodes..more coming fast!


----------



## thecoolman (Jul 4, 2012)

I grew out a pack of female seeds big bud white widow the yield was huge. The problem I think is the potency sucks it was the weekest strain in my garden.
there seeds are very stable however. I also tried there ice and was unimpressed but huge yield low smell potency5.
I think they use alot of nirvana genetics.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 4, 2012)

thecoolman:7666026 said:


> I grew out a pack of female seeds big bud white widow the yield was huge. The problem I think is the potency sucks it was the weekest strain in my garden.
> there seeds are very stable however. I also tried there ice and was unimpressed but huge yield low smell potency5.
> I think they use alot of nirvana genetics.


I wake and baked a blunt of my wwxbb this morning. Sample i took just for the 4th of July. Very up high with slight couch lock. Pretty impressed with my green thumb xD.

I have more potent strains coming up, as I am chopping in a couple of days.

Thanks cool.

Happy 4th everyone!!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 5, 2012)

The girls are in day 55 of darkness. Number three is behind, but both 1 and 2 are frosty and have amber trichs.

Number three has mostly cloudy, but I have to chop all three girls at once.

Tomorrow is officially chop day. Day 56.

The girls have had 2.5 days of darkneand tomorrow will mark 3 days.

6 days total of darkness..so frosty.

I hope you will all be here to se the harvest update.

And PLEASE friend me

New grow soon.

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 5, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> The girls are in day 55 of darkness. Number three is behind, but both 1 and 2 are frosty and have amber trichs.
> 
> Number three has mostly cloudy, but I have to chop all three girls at once.
> 
> ...


looking forward to pics tomorrow, send me the link to that new grow as soon as its started up. are you doin it in coco this time?


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 5, 2012)

crazyhazey:7673113 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > The girls are in day 55 of darkness. Number three is behind, but both 1 and 2 are frosty and have amber trichs.
> ...


Im thinking about just reusing my current coco. I would probably have to just rinse with properly phed water right? Also probably with a dose of calmag also?

If not I would guess soil but I mean I love coco. I just have to keep on the calmag.

Thanks crazy and TONS of photos tomorrow.

Everyone should stay subbed to this as ill also post the new grow journal link in here.
:3
-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 5, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Im thinking about just reusing my current coco. I would probably have to just rinse with properly phed water right? Also probably with a dose of calmag also?
> 
> If not I would guess soil but I mean I love coco. I just have to keep on the calmag.
> 
> ...


sounds like a good plan, could get some rich bat guano and worm castings to put on the top soil, just feed calmag every couple feedings, keep an eye on the leaves and you can probably avoid it from getting too bad.


----------



## catainahab (Jul 6, 2012)

you'll need some hygrozyme or cannazyme and then soak the coco for a week or so after you remove most the root mass. then treat it with some root enhancer like rhizotonic. the zymes eat dead roots. its a messy job but well worth it.

i just started my seedlings, waiting to move house then i'll do a journal on my first r dwc system using the lucas formula. never gone full hydro before so expect some fuck ups.


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 6, 2012)

give soil a crack mate at least u got 2 methods under your belt then man


----------



## catainahab (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ good point the flavour of an organic grow is amazing. bio bizz is pretty good if dirt is the way.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 6, 2012)

catainahab:7674639 said:


> you'll need some hygrozyme or cannazyme and then soak the coco for a week or so after you remove most the root mass. then treat it with some root enhancer like rhizotonic. the zymes eat dead roots. its a messy job but well worth it.
> 
> i just started my seedlings, waiting to move house then i'll do a journal on my first r dwc system using the lucas formula. never gone full hydro before so expect some fuck ups.


You'll have to post the link to your journal .

How long will the drying stage take? You see im worried because i leave in a week from today, and curing at my fathers isn't an option as I can't bring bud out >.<&#8230;

I read that you can store bud in the freezer if needed? Will mold still occur? If so ill just have to take all the curing medicine on two long car rides along with laying it all out at my buddies house.

Ill have to stop at the hydro store and see the organic options, as well as soil. Grown in soil so organic would be fun.

Thanks everyone. Im preparing tunes and my work station! Let chopping commence!

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Is it better to have a fan blowing out the drying room rather than in? I only have one fan.


----------



## catainahab (Jul 6, 2012)

i have the vents in the grow room open and the fan circulating the air if you point it at the bud it drys them too quick and will destroy them lovely crystals. the first stage of drying will take a week to 10 days, curing is optional. if you do the first stage of drying then leave the buds in a place that will dry it slowly then you should be ok. even if you pack them in curing jars ( i use 500g coffee jars) leave the lids off and put cardboard in place of the lid that should do to. it will save you having to open the lids daily to stop the moisture build up. this will hopefully mean you can leave the bud at home and come back to a tasty smoke.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 6, 2012)

catainahab:7675542 said:


> i have the vents in the grow room open and the fan circulating the air if you point it at the bud it drys them too quick and will destroy them lovely crystals. the first stage of drying will take a week to 10 days, curing is optional. if you do the first stage of drying then leave the buds in a place that will dry it slowly then you should be ok. even if you pack them in curing jars ( i use 500g coffee jars) leave the lids off and put cardboard in place of the lid that should do to. it will save you having to open the lids daily to stop the moisture build up. this will hopefully mean you can leave the bud at home and come back to a tasty smoke.


How far do the branches have to be from eachother? Next to.eachother that is as well as the new branches ahead on new ropes.?


----------



## catainahab (Jul 6, 2012)

how much space do you have. the more you have the more you can keep em apart i have about 2mx2m and i hang 9 - 4.5 foot plants whole and trimmed. if you hang a bud stick with a couple of inches to the next thats good enough the air flow blowing under the buds will get rid of the moisture.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 6, 2012)

catainahab said:


> ^^ good point the flavour of an organic grow is amazing. bio bizz is pretty good if dirt is the way.


im gonna second that, organics is the shit. and ocho just hang em and make sure they arent touching and keep it ventilated but dark.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Im working on the final branch. Ran out of fucking space xD.

Then humidity is at 55%. The fan is circulating the air below at the floor. Not aiming at the buds. Door is open as well as the door to the hall. No light.

Sound about good? Trimming this last cola...then UPDATE:3!

-ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 6, 2012)

I put all of my clippings in a paper bag. I want to let them dry some before taking it to a friends for butter making. are they fine in a open paper brown bag? I dont want them to go bad or mold.

Thanks everyone 

Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 6, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Im working on the final branch. Ran out of fucking space xD.
> 
> Then humidity is at 55%. The fan is circulating the air below at the floor. Not aiming at the buds. Door is open as well as the door to the hall. No light.
> 
> ...


id put the fan on oscillate so it hits the buds a little bit.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. I wish I could have updated earlier, but harvesting was quite a lot of work. Took 6 hours total, with setup, hanging, and cleanup.

I want to thank you all so very much. Today was a great day for me, and without you guys and your help and tips today would not have been possible.

There are so many colas hanging. Just so much bud hanging.

I tried to go through and send everyone friend requests, but it is quite the tedious job. Please, if you did not get one from me please do send me one. I would like to keep in touch, along with have the honor of having you all on my next grow journal.

The next lineup:

Paradise Seeds Sensi Star x1
Female Seeds Bubblegummer x1
Female Seeds Pure AK x1
and
DNA Genetics Exodus Kush x1.

Here are a lot of photos. Some I didn't upload as my face is in them xD..can't be too careful on the web. I also snapped a few photos of the buds before chop.

Thanks everyone so much, and I will still be on here. Updates with the harvest, drying progress, and smoke report.

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 7, 2012)

The fan is oscillating in the closet. The air has been blown directly at the wall opposite of the wall the fan is by. In turn the air is forced to ride the wall up, circulating the air between every branch.

The branches have a very VERY slight sway, just to show the air is moving correctly. No branches are being directly hit by air and is indirectly moving the air.

No signs of mold, all the buds are bright green and sparkling. It's gorgeous.

Very thin branches are going from the lush green to a faded green. Can easily see the difference as the small will dry more fast. 

Photos and another update soon. I've checked them all but don't want to shine them excessively.

Thanks everyone :3

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 8, 2012)

nice job mate wonderful looking greens man. im getting worried about mine now cos she's throwing orange hairs out all over the place but she's still only small. i've banged another co2 bottle in the cab and im gonna get some canna pk to see if i can boost them some..

agen lovely job dude cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## puckuck (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey Ocho!
Those are some magnificent results!!
I'm growing the same strain, along with 9 others (Check out my journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/534840-closet-closet-400w-4-x.html) 

My babies are currently 5 days in, and looking strong.
As I don't have time to look through 61 pages of good info, I wanted to ask you a couple of basic questions.
1. How long did you veg?
2. How long did flowering take?
3. How tall did your WW BB get? I hear they get quite stretchy.
4. Did you top or lst?
5. Last but not least, since I know you just chopped a few days ago, but will you be sure to post how much dry weight you got per plant?

I just want to know what I'm getting into, and you had such a great outcome, not to mention you're still in the final phase of the process.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 9, 2012)

puckuck:7687773 said:


> Hey Ocho!
> Those are some magnificent results!!
> I'm growing the same strain, along with 9 others (Check out my journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/534840-closet-closet-400w-4-x.html)
> 
> ...


Well hello puck . Glad you stumbled onto my journal. I hope many do the same, as thats why journals are here :3.

1. I vegged around 5 weeks long. One of the girls were behind and I wanted her to be a foot tall. When she hit 12 inches, the other two were 18.5 and 19 inches before trigger 12/12.

2. I bloomed for 8 weeks. I had a calmag issue due to no calmag in coco. It set me back around a week. The trichs were 70% cloudy, 20% clear, and 10% Amber.

3. The girls boomed to 3.5 feet in bloom. Including the runt that was behind. In fact the runt was taller than all of them.

4. I FIMed all three. One was not successful but the other two turned into tall bushes from fim. Definitely more yield from FIM. The one that didn't work with the FIM is on one string the ones that did work required two strings each to hang on.

5. Absolutely will post the weight :3

Thanks a lot :3

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ive noticed some of the stems aren't snapping yet, but the outside of these buds is dry.

Does it mean it's ready for curing? Or must the branch snap?

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 9, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Ive noticed some of the stems aren't snapping yet, but the outside of these buds is dry.
> 
> Does it mean it's ready for curing? Or must the branch snap?
> 
> -Ocho2


put em in a jar but once they get wet again put em in a paper bag.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 9, 2012)

crazyhazey:7691600 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive noticed some of the stems aren't snapping yet, but the outside of these buds is dry.
> ...


You think they are fine enough now dry wise? They statrted friday but all the outsides are chrispy


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 10, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> You think they are fine enough now dry wise? They statrted friday but all the outsides are chrispy


the moisture goes back into the stem but putting it in the paper bag or a wooden box would help it redistribute and dry evenly.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 10, 2012)

I clipped all of the buds down at 2am. 

Dry weight before beginning paper bags/jars is listed below:

NUMBER ONE : 28.2 Grams

NUMBER TWO : 34.5 Grams

NUMBER THREE : 37.7 Grams

May not have been 2 ozs a plant but I am very happy.

Sold a couple half eighths, and they love it. I love it. The chlorophyll smell is still here but when you grind it it smells like lemony dankness. I am very impressed.

I've attached a photo of what the dried and NOT CURED product looks like. I know I did well as I am so baked off of so little.

I will continue to update.

The buds cured 12 hours, moistened up again, and are all now laying out. Is it around 1-2 hours to let them sit out before re-jarring?

Thanks so much everyone :3!

-Ocho


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 10, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> I clipped all of the buds down at 2am.
> 
> Dry weight before beginning paper bags/jars is listed below:
> 
> ...


yeah when you jar them keep it cracked open.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 10, 2012)

crazyhazey:7695343 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > I clipped all of the buds down at 2am.
> ...


I cracked them all slightly, with the ring off and just the seal laying on top with a small crack on each one. Sound right? What does cracking help achieve?

Thanks crazy :3

-Ocho2


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> I cracked them all slightly, with the ring off and just the seal laying on top with a small crack on each one. Sound right? What does cracking help achieve?
> 
> Thanks crazy :3
> 
> -Ocho2


helps them dry a bit faster and cure nicely.


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 11, 2012)

crazyhazey:7697859 said:


> Ocho2 said:
> 
> 
> > I cracked them all slightly, with the ring off and just the seal laying on top with a small crack on each one. Sound right? What does cracking help achieve?
> ...


Is it ok to have a fan oscillating? Not right on the jars but air.flow above the lids?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Is it ok to have a fan oscillating? Not right on the jars but air.flow above the lids?


yeah it helps, once they feel dry leave them in the jars for a few hours, putting a paper towel on the lid of the jar helps test humidity.


----------



## puckuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Well hello puck . Glad you stumbled onto my journal. I hope many do the same, as thats why journals are here :3.
> 
> 1. I vegged around 5 weeks long. One of the girls were behind and I wanted her to be a foot tall. When she hit 12 inches, the other two were 18.5 and 19 inches before trigger 12/12.
> 
> ...


I love cloudy trichs 

Good job dude!
Glad you could make some of your money back too, that's always nice.

I know it's probably late now, but you can always start the curing process a little early, you just have to open it more often.

Check my journal in 3 months! Haha!


----------



## qROCKSTARp (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful plants man. Im quite impressed. Im about to buy from the Attitude Seedbank as well. A strain similar to yours. Northern Lights X Big Bud. Im hoping to get the same results, if not better. Great journal btw. You documented everything very well and I learned quite a bit about harvesting from yours. 

Happy Smoking


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 12, 2012)

qROCKSTARp said:


> Beautiful plants man. Im quite impressed. Im about to buy from the Attitude Seedbank as well. A strain similar to yours. Northern Lights X Big Bud. Im hoping to get the same results, if not better. Great journal btw. You documented everything very well and I learned quite a bit about harvesting from yours.
> 
> Happy Smoking


Well Rock I greatly appreciate it :3. The feeling and process of creating medicine is one of the best feelings ever. Puts a huge grin on my face.

And especially when its good, others like it, ect. I could just ramble on and on XD.

I hope your grow is a great one, and I am very glad that you and other can benefit from it. I mean during this grow I constantly researched other WWxBB grows. And thankfully they and you all were there to help.

Maybe a grow journal link when you start? I never got to follow others as I was too caught up with life and similar journals to help guide me.

Thanks a lot Rock !

-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 13, 2012)

how much did that bud wiegh och??? it wasnt 1 of ur tops was

my girls just been flushed she's having 4-5 day of complete darkness with dry stressingim not happy with size of the buds but theres a few things i'll be taking into the next grow (like alot more knowilage lol) but she's gonna be frosty as fuck when she comes outta darkness eh? what u think ocho???


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 14, 2012)

shadyslater said:


> how much did that bud wiegh och??? it wasnt 1 of ur tops was
> 
> my girls just been flushed she's having 4-5 day of complete darkness with dry stressingView attachment 2254119im not happy with size of the buds but theres a few things i'll be taking into the next grow (like alot more knowilage lol) but she's gonna be frosty as fuck when she comes outta darkness eh? what u think ocho???


Oh yeah she'll be frosty. I did three days of dark, a day or two of light. Then three more until chop. Looking amazing slate. I say 1-2 weeks ill be starting again.

My buds are curing amazingly. Some still have that chlorophyll but some stink like super stank. Lemon skunk like smell. Tastes how it smells and im smoking a big one now.

Thanks slate :3

Ocho2


----------



## MadmanStitch (Jul 14, 2012)

beautiful plants bro one uped your rep.


----------



## catainahab (Jul 16, 2012)

nice tasty bud you have there.
here is the link to my grow journal (i think) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/545883-first-hydro-dwc-grow-nl.html
moving house this week and i will lose internet for a couple of weeks so it will be hit or miss on when i can update it.

have you decided if your sticking with coco


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 16, 2012)

MadmanStitch said:


> beautiful plants bro one uped your rep.


Thanks mad . +rep to you as well, greatly appreciated 

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 16, 2012)

catainahab said:


> nice tasty bud you have there.
> here is the link to my grow journal (i think) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/545883-first-hydro-dwc-grow-nl.html
> moving house this week and i will lose internet for a couple of weeks so it will be hit or miss on when i can update it.
> 
> have you decided if your sticking with coco


Ill head over to it soon.

And most of my medicine is already gone. about an ounce left after selling to pay bills. 

I am 99% sure i am sticking with coco. The whole grow was only affected by one true issue, being calmag. Now ive experienced it and have the solution and am more prepared. Ill be buying a new brick of it, pre soaking with calmag, and plant.

I just have to wait a week more or so and the new garden will begin . Ill also post the link here :3

Thanks cata:
-Ocho2


----------



## shadyslater (Jul 19, 2012)

mines still fookin goin man i estimate another 7-14 days yet man as my trich's are mainly clear still (well 60/40 clear/milky) lol
i took a sample the other day cos i knew i was'nt gonna be able to get hold of any weed and wow

how many times did you flush b4 harvest and a time scheduley fingy if ya can remember pls dude


----------



## RL420 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice harvest bro, awesome being here from start to finish and seeing success!


----------



## jsamuel24 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome harvest ocho!

Snoogins


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey everyone  

I am going to the hydro store today to pick up a new medium. Plan is coco for the new grow, but may look at my other options as well.

Tonight ill be starting the new journal. Also germination begins tonight as well!

New grow journal link will be posted here tonight! Exodus Kush, Sensi Star, Bubblegummer, and Pure AK !

Thanks all!..-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gah things keep coming up.

My MRS. family is coming down in a couple weekends. Being little children are coming i have to yet again hold off.

Ill still create the journal today and post the link, but please SUB to the new grow journal as until i get to germ the seeds it will be sort of dead.

Thanks all
Ocho2


----------



## jsamuel24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Gah things keep coming up.
> 
> My MRS. family is coming down in a couple weekends. Being little children are coming i have to yet again hold off.
> 
> ...


Will sub as soon as you start it bro. I hear you about the not having much to show off with the minor downtime. Built a new flower room, and the first 6 plants for it are only in week 2 of veg. soooooo hard to wait for em to finish veging so I can get going full speed lol.

Snoochie Boochies


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2012)

Well done man looks like the only prob in your grow was your paranoia haha. No need to worry now with nugs like that
Will be following you through your next grow man rep to you. And thanks for the grow prob one of the best grow journals i seen in a while.


----------



## Ocho2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey all  

I am pleased to announce the new grow is right around the corner. 
.
After company leaves this coming sunday germination begins.

So excited. 

Stay tuned for the link and follow along .

-Ocho2


----------



## Ocho2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Company is gone!

Finally..I have been waiting a month to start again.

Tonight if I can make it I will be picking up two Cocotek bricks, and starting germination. If not tonight, tomorrow. I would rather the tails not crack open with the medium isn't here yet.

Im making the journal tonight or tomorrow when I have my medium, and I hope you all will be tagging along with me!!

-Ocho2!

Miss talking with you all


----------



## Ocho2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is the link everyone that is still here !

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/553813-ocho2s-third-grow-sensi-star.html#post7858827

Subscribe please, and cannot wait to hear from all of you <3.

-Ocho2


----------



## snoweygrower123 (Aug 25, 2012)

hey how did you manage temperature using a hps light with no ducting? 
im very curious to know because that was literally the biggest problem i had


----------



## Ocho2 (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I have a small 14 inch floor fan. Had it pulling cold air from the hallway and shooting it straight to the closet. With the fan being 3 feet from the closet it never went over 80..minus when Im high ass turned the air conditioning off and then checked the garden temperature .

Sorry I took so long to reply..been on my newest journal Thanks for coming by ^_^

-Ocho2


snoweygrower123 said:


> hey how did you manage temperature using a hps light with no ducting?
> im very curious to know because that was literally the biggest problem i had


----------



## MarChamar (Oct 9, 2012)

Just purchased these. You yielded 100 grams for all 3 ? Nice! My first grow. Hope it works ! Thank you for this thread too! Awesome !


----------



## Ocho2 (Oct 25, 2012)

MarChamar said:


> Just purchased these. You yielded 100 grams for all 3 ? Nice! My first grow. Hope it works ! Thank you for this thread too! Awesome !


Yeah I was quite surprised on the weight. Two of my FIMs worked (plant number 2 and 3). Pushed an extra half or more because of it.

My current grow consists of no topping or FIM method. My 4 girls already take up the whole closet xD.

My current grow is in week 4 of bloom tomorrow when they get their dark. Stop by and check it out if you like 

-Ocho2


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice journal Ocho2. I hopefully will be starting a grow with the same WWxBB in about a weeks time. 
I`ve learned alot from you and others who have helped you thru this grow. What the most you`ve heard of ppl getting for this strain weight wise? I am hopeing for more and I also thought you would of got a lot more aswell.
Well congrate on your sucsess and extremly detail journal.


----------

